# Greyhawk - Return of the Slavelords! Part 1



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

The last days of winter are waning, giving way to spring and the festival of _Goodglow_. The plains of Greyhawk are turning lush and green, one of the first springs in 10 years where the weather has been so good so soon. Farmers have started the early planting season and there is much talk about looking forward to the coming summer… maybe, just maybe the years of war and strife are over, maybe peace is return to the lands of Oerth or at least within the realms of Greyhawk. 

All of you received the strange invitation within the last few weeks to attend the annual _Feast of Goodglow_ sponsored by Dame Messalina of Hardby to honor the Spring Solstice of Pelor and other goodly deities of the realm. 

Making your way, in small groups or individually, you have arrived at Hardby. A city of some 6,000 souls, the port lying on the northern sores of the Woolly Bay, was once a free city with a proud history, longer even than that of its more illustrious northern neighbor, the city of Greyhawk. Uniquely, Hardby was ruled by women, collectively known as the Gynarchy. Under their leadership the city once counted itself the equal of the Gem of Flanaess. The Greyhawk Wars brought Hardby’s long tradition of independence to an end. Reduced to a vassal of Greyhawk City, the Despotrix (the leader or mayor) of Hardby is now little more then a figurehead. Despite this, the long shadow that Greyhawk casts over its neighbor conceals the machination of many who would see the Free City humbled. The shame and anger of its ‘enslavement’ have made Hardby a nexus of Greyhawk’s foes. A busy city port, Hardby is the gateway between the central Flanaess and the realms of the south. News of the war in Onnwal, whispers of the fabulous wealth of the new Overking of Ahlissa, and tall tales of the strange, sweltering jungles of Hepmonaland are all found in the city’s taverns. From the high gates of the city, newcomers can see the twin statues of pugilist at the bay’s edge, with the lighthouse to greet the ships from around the world.  

Inquiring for directions to Minaryn Castle, the city watch (dressed in the livery of Greyhawk Militia) directs the groups south toward the fishing village of Orz (about 5 miles south of Hardby) “*…and den foller da Steel Road outs of town. It be about half a days ride from der*” 

Most probably spend the night in Hardby, finding most of the taverns and inns have space… there is the _Mistress of the Coach Inn_ on the edge of town, widely considered the best inn in town. Or the _Berei’s Bounty_, which by contrast is a plain yet sturdy and low-prices in on the east side of town. 

Those that do spend the night hear the local rumor-mill in full swing about Agents of Ray the Traitor have been infiltrating the city, or that mercenaries from Dyvers have recently taken up residency in Arok’s Landing (to the north of Hardby, probably past though on the way here, a craft and artesian industrious city of trade) which can only be bad for Greyhawk and good for Hardby. They might also hear that Orcish Pirates have started to become more organized and coordinated, and that a new leader must have arising within their ranks… and whispers by many is the most dreadful of all… that the “Yellow Sail” has again been seen in the Whoolly Bay… slavers and cutthroats who show no mercy, come in the night, striking hard and then vanishing before anyone knows what is happening… most pray that this is not true, but they have all heard it from a friend who’s cousin works with a guy who’s sister is in Greyhawk Marine stationed here, so it must be true!  

The next day, setting out for the Minaryn’s Castle, the travelers arrive late in the afternoon the day before the festival is to begin. The castle is very impressive and huge, almost a small city onto itself, with a high thick wall of stone and earth, surrounded by a moat of clear water. Riding into the main courtyard and over the lowered drawbridge, the travelers are greeted by servants whom will take your mounts to the stables… and also a bit of a surprise for the lady of the manor, Dame Messalina herself greets you are the main entrance. She is a tall woman of middling age, dressed in a light blue robe of noble quality, she is also wearing a longsword sheathed at the belt… strange indeed.

“*Greetings wayfarers, most welcome and well meet sirs and ladies, heroes of the Greymark. I am honored that you answered my call. Please enter and know peace. I am Dame Messalina, and I welcome you to Minaryn’s Castle. Would you be weary of road and riding and wish a hot bath? Of course!*” and she motions to some additional attendants forward “*You heroes have three rooms among you – the Castle will be will be crowded this week – these servants can show you the way. I hope that this is acceptable and bid you all well.*” She bows her head to each of you and then takes her leave to greet other visitor who are arriving even now. Indeed the Castle is very large, and for it to be so crowded a large number of people must indeed be coming.

Signs of the festival are everywhere, banners and flags have been un fluttered everywhere… servants come and go, rushes about at last minute tasks. If asked, the servants will indeed confirm that the Dame has summoned six heroes of the Grey Mark to attend her festival this week. They will all be arriving today it is hoped. The rooms are very good sized, with two large beds in each (and a heavy chest underneath each bed). Each room also contains a small sitting area, where you can sit up to four comfortably and six without to much difficult, a fireplace in each, and a private bath area, with bath tubs can be brought in if requested. Wine and fresh fruit and bread is already awaiting your arrival.     

[occ]You can go ahead and introduce yourselves to each other, and ask any questions that you might like of the servants. If you wish to know anything of the surrounds, etc let me know. It make no matter who arrives first, but if you want to post when you arrive in the day that is fine with me…[/occ]


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 1, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien makes sure Avalon is properly stabled himself. He then jumps into a bath needing to refresh himself. He does not have any luggage but still tips a silver piece to the servant showing him to his quarters.

Once bathed and properly attired in his royal white tunic with golden threading, he makes his way back to the main court.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 1, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

Defrel dismonts his trusted trail compion, and walks with the horse to a fine looking stable, "Look Gondi, strange horses, watch yourself...I should watch myself..." Defrel mumble under his breath to Gondi as he walks the tan horse to his rest.   Tipping the stable-hand, Defrel walks along with the servent taking him to his room...slowly spinning a dagger over his knuckles...

"So, what is new in town in the past week..."

[OOC: Dip. Skill to see what is going on.  Defrel will converse and gather information of the town, castle, and area of new news, then seek a bath, and a bottle of wine.]


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2004)

*Norbac Odrog, Half orc cleric.*

“I only one time in a castle” says Norbac while entering Minaryn´s castle to whoever is with him. “But then I shouting war cries and there a bloody spear in this hand”

Later he grunts a thank to Dame Messalina and lets the servant guide him to his room. There, he looks under everything and through the window, then notices the jar with flowers. Are they supposed to be good to eat? No, maybe not.

Finally he puts the weapons leaning against the wall and jumps on the bed, where he bounces a couple times before it stops. How´s that they manage to actually sleep in things like this?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Striding confidently up to the lady, "Good lady, you do our humble deeds great honor with you invitation. We thank you for the hospitality of your castle." _Wondering why they are here._ He follows Lorien in to stable his horse and gives the servant a chance to earn Lorien's tip as he has a considerable collection of gear. Unless he objects, Verrick will bunk with Lorien as they arrived together. While Lorien is bathing, Verrick sends Rauxy (hawk familiar) out the window, "have a look around and see if you can find yourself a tasty pigeon or rat in this rock pile." Verrick puts his skills to work searching the room carefully to see that there are no surprises. When Lorien is done with the bath, Verrick will bathe and don more formal clothing in muted blue and gray tones. _Since the lady greeted her guests wearing a sword she should not find a Rapier and dagger out of place on me._ Hearing a comotion next door, Verrick takes a glass of wine and proceeds to investigate. Seeing the half-orc testing out the bed, "Norboc old comrade! How long has it been?"

OOC: Sense motive 13+5=18 and Search taking 20+8=28.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Lorien makes sure Avalon is properly stabled himself. He then jumps into a bath needing to refresh himself. He does not have any luggage but still tips a silver piece to the servant showing him to his quarters.
> 
> Once bathed and properly attired in his royal white tunic with golden threading, he makes his way back to the main court.




When Lorien returns to the large main courtyard, he notices that other guess are still arriving. A young gentlemen and his lady arrive by carriage and are greeted by Dame Messalina as ‘Sir Micakien Hawkins and his Lady Viiana Hawkins’. There are a few other people mining about here, refreshed and clean recently, mostly just watching to see who is coming. One onlooker in particular stands out… he is a human male, about 5’ 10’ and rail thin, dressed in a simple brown robe that has seen better days and sports long black hair and a bread that in serious need of a comb. He mutters to himself occasionally and the servants seem to give him a wide berth. 

On one of the overhang balconies that looks' into the courtyard a very beautiful young woman is leaning over the ledge and looking at all to see with a bright smile on her face. Her hair is golden blond, and she is wearing a light blue dress that is simple in design but seems eloquent none the less. She smiles and inclines her head to Lorien and calls down to him “*Good sir, the view is far better up here and you are in no danger of being trampled by any onrush of guest. Do join me…*” as she inclines her head toward the stairs that lead to the balcony…


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> Defrel dismonts his trusted trail compion, and walks with the horse to a fine looking stable, "Look Gondi, strange horses, watch yourself...I should watch myself..." Defrel mumble under his breath to Gondi as he walks the tan horse to his rest.   Tipping the stable-hand, Defrel walks along with the servent taking him to his room...slowly spinning a dagger over his knuckles...
> 
> "So, what is new in town in the past week..."
> 
> [OOC: Dip. Skill to see what is going on.  Defrel will converse and gather information of the town, castle, and area of new news, then seek a bath, and a bottle of wine.]




[occ]Remember you get to make all skill rolls... IF you would prefer that I roll for you (because you are at work etc) I can. Up to you. In this case I will roll it. Getting 15 +5 =20[/occ]

The servant who guilds Defrel to his room is a middle-aged human male of about average height and build. He smiles a great deal and says “*Well now me lord, planning and preparing for this festival is pretty much been taken up my last two weeks… so not much that I could tell you. I do hope that you enjoy your stay. If you require anything let me know, my name is Noss sir. Oh and well if you want a bit of news… and advise… stay away from that fellow ‘Joseph of the Light’. He did come here not a week ago, claiming to have been called here or a something and the Dame just up and let em stay. Talks to himself and is a very odd duck if ye ask me, but then I should not be a questioning my lady… she is a wise and good woman, and she must have her reasons and all…*”


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> “I only one time in a castle” says Norbac while entering Minaryn´s castle to whoever is with him. “But then I shouting war cries and there a bloody spear in this hand”
> 
> Later he grunts a thank to Dame Messalina and lets the servant guide him to his room. There, he looks under everything and through the window, then notices the jar with flowers. Are they supposed to be good to eat? No, maybe not.
> 
> Finally he puts the weapons leaning against the wall and jumps on the bed, where he bounces a couple times before it stops. How´s that they manage to actually sleep in things like this?





The beds do look...uncomfortably soft, but the followers do look rather tasty and smell nice. There is also some fresh bread, cheese and some apples on the table near by.  

Looking out the window, he can see out countryside, green and lush. There are farmers working out in the fields and they seem pretty happy (but one can never tell if they are truly free or not)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Striding confidently up to the lady, "Good lady, you do our humble deeds great honor with you invitation. We thank you for the hospitality of your castle." _Wondering why they are here._ He follows Loren in to stable his horse and gives the servant a chance to earn Loren's tip as he has a considerable collection of gear. Unless he objects, Verrick will bunk with Loren as they arrived together. While Loren is bathing, Verrick sends Rauxy (hawk familiar) out the window, "have a look around and see if you can find yourself a tasty pigeon or rat in this rock pile." Verrick puts his skills to work searching the room carefully to see that there are no surprises. When Loren is done with the bath, Verrick will bathe and don more formal clothing in muted blue and gray tones. _Since the lady greeted her guests wearing a sword she should not find a Rapier and dagger out of place on me._ Hearing a comotion next door, Verrick takes a glass of wine and proceeds to investigate. Seeing the half-orc testing out the bed, "Norboc old comrade! How long has it been?"
> 
> OOC: Sense motive 13+5=18 and Search taking 20+8=28.




*The Dame seems honesty and open to you, and after a very complete search, you find no ‘hidden surprise’ or anything that you would not normally except*


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> ...but the followers do look rather tasty and smell nice.












*OOC:*


I realize he's a half-orc, but I do hope you intended flowers not followers.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 1, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien fetches two cups from a nearby waiter and heads off towards the lady on the balcony. He hands her one of the cups, and with a warm smile and a bow he states: "*My lady, it is an honor to be noticed by one as enchanting as yourself amoungst this most lavish crowd. I am Lorien Eldamar, your humble servant.*"

_ooc: It's Lorien not Loren - that's a girls name silly!_


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Lorien fetches two cups from a nearby waiter and heads off towards the lady on the balcony. He hands her one of the cups, and with a warm smile and a bow he states: "*My lady, it is an honor to be noticed by one as enchanting as yourself amoungst this most lavish crowd. I am Lorien Eldamar, your humble servant.*"




The lady nods and laughs lightly at your words and accepts the cup “*My thanks to you oh gallant sir, I am Arianrhod de Turiss*” to which she curtsies and bows to you “*Well meet to you Lorien Eldamar. And, what pray tell, brings you to the humble festival of Pelor? I was of course sent by my father to spread good tiding and cheer to the Lady of the hold, all this land.*”


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 1, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

*"I am but a guest of of our gracious host, Dame Messalina. She has sponsored some of the ventures that I and several friends have undertaken. But enough of me my lady. It is hard to believe one as beautiful as yourself is here without a suitor. My life did not offer me much time for festivals, but perhaps you would grace me with a dance?"*

_ooc: No dancing skills but he is pretty agile Dex bonus +2_


----------



## Rayex (Jul 1, 2004)

*Geenaa the furious - Female Human Barbarian*

Arriving at the gate, the young woman looks around with true astonishment. "Look at the size of this castle! It is huge!" she murmurs.
"God afternoon to you my lady. I would like to thank you for the invitation to this _splendid_ festival! A bath and some clean clothes, and maybe a hot meal later on, would be most apreaciated. I am curious though, why me? What did I do to deserve your attention?"

After the brief exchange of words, she will be led to her room, where she will unpack and then get a bath and change into clean, more comfortable, clothes. She will converse with the servants, and ask if there will be a tournament during the festivals.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Arriving at the gate, the young woman looks around with true astonishment. "Look at the size of this castle! It is huge!" she murmurs.
> "God afternoon to you my lady. I would like to thank you for the invitation to this _splendid_ festival! A bath and some clean clothes, and maybe a hot meal later on, would be most apreaciated. I am curious though, why me? What did I do to deserve your attention?"
> 
> After the brief exchange of words, she will be led to her room, where she will unpack and then get a bath and change into clean, more comfortable, clothes. She will converse with the servants, and ask if there will be a tournament during the festivals.




Dame Messalina smiles easily towards Geenaa and says “*My child, you are too hard on yourselves… you are most welcome at my table and I am honored that you have decide to attend. We will speak later, but be at peace and know that you do belong here*”

On the way to her room and chatting with the servant, a young man by the name of Tomas, who informs Geenaa “*Why yes there is my lady… Sir Bernaldo Bravos is hosting a small mock battles and tournament in three days hence. It should be very exciting indeed!*”


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> *"I am but a guest of of our gracious host, Dame Messalina. She has sponsored some of the ventures that I and several friends have undertaken. But enough of me my lady. It is hard to believe one as beautiful as yourself is here without a suitor. My life did not offer me much time for festivals, but perhaps you would grace me with a dance?"*
> 
> _ooc: No dancing skills but he is pretty agile Dex bonus +2_




Arianrhod laughs with a great deal of glee and easily flows into his arms…

Again you guys can make your rolls, but I will for you getting a 17 +2 =19, Lorien is VERY light on his feet; Arianrhod does have some dancing skill and takes 10, giving her a 19 also

“*But there is no music sir… and yet I find myself not caring*” to which she laughs again lightly


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 1, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien courts Arianrhod for the remainder of the evening. During their conversation, he tells her of his past in the Shieldlands and his vision to help his fellow landsmen. He gladly listens to anything she wishes to disclose about herself or her family. He is curtious and by no means intrusive, never infringing on her privacy or shows any signs of eagerness towards improper conduct. If she is interested, he offers to go riding with her tommorow.


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2004)

*Norbac Odrog, Half-orc cleric.*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Seeing the half-orc testing out the bed, "Norboc old comrade! How long has it been?"




"Urgh... last when we kicked the black mage so hard he dissapeared." says Norbac. Walking around the room, he tries to think on something to do now, but he isn´t able, and that sounds _boring_. "I going with you, do you want?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> [/i]. "I going with you, do you want?"





"Sure Norbac, a friend of mine, Lorien, is also here. Let's find out who else is here and take a look around." Taking a look out the window to check on Rauxy then refiling his glass, Verrick heads back toward the gate.  

Scotley


----------



## Rayex (Jul 1, 2004)

*Geenaa the furious - Female Human Barbarian*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> On the way to her room and chatting with the servant, a young man by the name of Tomas, who informs Geenaa “*Why yes there is my lady… Sir Bernaldo Bravos is hosting a small mock battles and tournament in three days hence. It should be very exciting indeed!*”




The young warrior giggles. "Oh, I can't wait to use Smasher again." she excitedly explains to the servant, while patting the flail hanging from her hip.
After the bath and change of clothes, she will go out in the grounds, take a look around, converse with others she think might be joining the Tournament.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 1, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

[ooc:  Sorry about the rolls, used to not doing them...[/ooc]

Defrel walks with the servant who has introduced him self as Noss, listening to the boys words as he takes in his surrondings...

"and all...but?"  He asks Noss

_I wonder what kind of lad this is and if I can call upon him for more illegal matters..._ Defrel wonders to himself as he walks along...


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 2, 2004)

*Philo Juramant  Paladin 1*

"(one his turn, he approches the dame)Good day My Lady.  I thank you for your generous and sincere hospitality.  May Heironeous look upon your great festival with his divine grace.

The Paladin behaves towards the lady and her attendants with utmost curtousy and chauvinism, offering to open the door for them, etc.

When shown to his room, he refuses wine and any luxuries and takes only bread and a modest serving of fruit.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 2, 2004)

Lorien and Arianrhod chat throughout the rest of the afternoon and well into the evening. Arianrhod confides to him, that her father is a very well to do merchant in Hardby and along with strong ties to the Merchant’s Alliance there. The Alliance is interested in opening a better overland trade route into the Abbor-Alz and with the Duchy of Urnst, something the Greyhawk Oligarchy and the Hardby Gynarchy seem uninterested in right now (or at least not putting troops or militia into the area to protect merchants from bandits). Arianrhod is here to solicit the help of Dam Messalina. 

Norbac and Verrick catch up with stories oh there more recent adventures and tales as the head to the courtyard. More people are coming, while others mill about, and servants run to and for. While they watch a plain carriage arrives and older gentlemen dress in priestly cloths steps out, followed by two attendants, a young man and woman, also attired in priestly vestments. You hear him introduced as “*His Excellency, Derish of Pelor*” and he chants a polity with Dame Messalina. While the two are standing about, Norbac sees a young pretty girl standing in the shadows a bit who is looking at the two of them. When she notices Norbac looking at her she steps out into the open and curtsies to him and says in a rather low voice “*May I tell you your future my lord?*” Norbac then notices she is dressed as Rhennee, a river gypsy! Her long raven hair is tided back tightly into a traditional bun, and her clothing is simple with a great deal of conflicting colors. She produces a small desk of brightly colored cards from a vest pouch. 

Verrick notices about then a strangely dressed man standing on the other side of the courtyard. A human male of maybe middle years, about 5’ 10’ and rail thin, dressed in a simple brown robe that has seen better days and sports long black hair and a bread that in serious need of a comb. He mutters to himself occasionally and the servants seem to give him a wide berth. He stares at you and Norbac for a second, then at the young Rhennee girl and mutters some curse and turns and makes his way back into the Castle, disappearing from view.

Geenaa makes her way to the courtyard and sees Norbac and Verrick. She also notices the arrival a man on a huge horse. The man is in his later years, dressed in very fine and polished full plate armor with the symbol of Pelor on this chest. He is not wearing a helm, and he sports long white hair with a thick mustache. He is wearing a very fine bastard sword strapped to his right side. Stepping off the great roan, he holds the servants who arrive to take it to the stables and says some quit words in its ear. The horse then turns are races out of the castle. Watching the animal it vanishes in a soft golden glow before making it across the drawbridge….

Philo takes his refreshments by himself and quietly reflects about the upcoming events. Servants come and go, and a few are brave enough to ask for minor blessing etc.  

For most the rest of the rest places uneventfully, no events are planned for tonight, but all are invited to Dame Messalina’s table for dinner…


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> While the two are standing about, Norbac sees a young pretty girl standing in the shadows a bit who is looking at the two of them. When she notices Norbac looking at her she steps out into the open and curtsies to him and says in a rather low voice “*May I tell you your future my lord?*” Norbac then notices she is dressed as Rhennee, a river gypsy! Her long raven hair is tided back tightly into a traditional bun, and her clothing is simple with a great deal of conflicting colors. She produces a small desk of brightly colored cards from a vest pouch.
> 
> Verrick notices about then a strangely dressed man standing on the other side of the courtyard. A human male of maybe middle years, about 5’ 10’ and rail thin, dressed in a simple brown robe that has seen better days and sports long black hair and a bread that in serious need of a comb. He mutters to himself occasionally and the servants seem to give him a wide berth. He stares at you and Norbac for a second, then at the young Rhennee girl and mutters some curse and turns and makes his way back into the Castle, disappearing from view.




"Go on Norbac, see what glorious future awaits you." After Norbac, Verrick will ask the girl "What do the cards say about me?"

_That odd man makes me uncomfortable and I'd better keep an eye out for him. _ 

Verrick will make an effort to meet all the newcommers. 

Scotley


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 4, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien offers to help Arianrhod in any way that he can to achieve her goals. At the end of the night he will walk her to her room (if she wishes), and bid her a good night.

_(ooc: the offer to horse riding the following morning is still open)_


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 4, 2004)

*Philo Paladin1*

For all those who ask him, Philo asks for blessings from Heironeous.

Philo walks around the festival to familiarize himself with the surroundings, and meet the other party members.  He proudly displays his symbol of Heironeous.  He also greets and offers best wishes to followers of other respected gods, such as Pelor.


----------



## Someone (Jul 4, 2004)

*Norbac, half orc cleric.*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Go on Norbac, see what glorious future awaits you."




"You sure? I don´t believe that things"

Norbac turns to the young girl:

"Draw your cards. My friend wants to know what I´ll do"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "You sure? I don´t believe that things"
> Norbac turns to the young girl:
> "Draw your cards. My friend wants to know what I´ll do"




"Yes child, please draw your cards for us. I fear with all these Pelorites about its going to be a rather dull affair this evening." 

Adjusts his holy symbol to make sure it is displayed for all to see.

"Who's the skinney fellow with the dour expression that was eyeing us with such disapproval." 

Scotley


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 4, 2004)

Arianrhod seems delighted at Lorien's offer of assistance and readily agrees to go riding on the morn, saying "*I believe their will be a serves tomorrow morning given by the Derish of Pelor, the main Bishop from Hardby, but after that I would be honored to go riding with you. I am not an expert rider, mind you, so I put my trust within your capable arms gentle sir.*" with playful eyes.

Defrel returns to the courtyard and sees Geenaa standing somewhat by herself watching the finely dressed man and woman arriving. 

The Rhennee girl smiles and says to Verrick "*He is called Joseph of the Light my lord. He is a bit odd, and does not seem to be overly fond of anyone… especially me. Now then, the cards…*" looking at Norbac she nimbly shuffles the cards in her hand (she does not have a table or anything, she is shuffling then in her hands). She then offer the desk to Norbac and says "*Take three cards my lord…*" from the three that Norbac draws he sees that they are finely painted pictures, one of an Armored Knight carrying a flaming sword and riding a white horse with flaming hooves. The next card is a Giant, carrying a large club smashing into the side of a castle tower. The last card is that of a Raven sitting on an old dead tree with a red snake in it mouth. The girl says "*The Knight of the Flame, honor, courage and glory; the lord burning against the darkness. I see hard work ahead of you my lord, opposing some darkness. The Giant Blighter, war, horror, no place to hide. This card tells me that those that would oppose you seek to spread conflict, and one cannot run away or hide. The last card, the Raven Hunter, the seeker, the searcher, the speaker of ill tidings. This card tells me that very soon something bad is going to happen to you or to those whom you love. Ill-tiding indeed milord. But again, most do not believe… I will tell you one last thing… the woman in the dark hate you. All of her rage is focused on your, I do not know why… but it is true. She waits for you in the dark place of earth. Watch for the sign of the Red Moon and you will know she is near. Mistletoe is her bane and she cannot stand its presence… with it, you might survive.*" About then the girl shakes her head and sways on her feet a bit. Recovering she looks down at her hands and the cards, then back up at the two of you and smiles "*And you my lord? Do you also wish to have me look into your future?*" she says to Verrick.  

When Philo returns to the courtyard he finds a couple of people that he recognizes from past expeditions, Norbac and Verrick are talking to a Rhennee girl, Geenaa and Defrel are talking among themselves and awaiting to meet a older gentlemen dressed in finely polished full-plate armor with the symbol of Pelor engraved onto the chest. He looks middle aged, and yet his limbs are still strong. When introduced to Dame Messalina it is as "*Sir Bernaldo Bravos, humble knight of Pelor, light of the Mark*"


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 4, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

[OOC: I thought you would post something else DM, sorry.../OOC]

Arriving somewhat later then the rest of the quests and man enters...standing tall for a moment the man is of a human descent.  He seems rather average as far as build is thought.   He seems little different from  the next survior of the Wars. 

Dressed in a losse sleeveless brown tunic over a dull olvie shirt and pair of loose brown pants.  A pair of sturdy dark brown boots and gloves are worn.  He seems to rather unarmed, save for a visible blad of some kind on his belt.

_I wonder what this night might bring..._

Defrel looks around and spots the servant Noss, approaching him, Defrel pulls him aside...

"Noss, I have somethings I would like you to find for me..." Defrel asks the servant.


[OOC: Notes; S.Dagger in Boot, P. Dagger on small of back, rest of gear in room....welcome to Defrel to the party.]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 4, 2004)

[occ]I'm sorry... I can edit... I was not sure what Defrel was doing...[/occ]

Noss smiles and says "*Of course my lord, I am your servant*"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [/b]" About then the girl shakes her head and sways on her feet a bit. Recovering she looks down at her hands and the cards, then back up at the two of you and smiles "*And you my lord? Do you also wish to have me look into your future?*" she says to Verrick.




"Certainly lady. Tell me what the cards have to say about my future."

Scotley


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 5, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]I'm sorry... I can edit... I was not sure what Defrel was doing...[/occ]
> 
> Noss smiles and says "*Of course my lord, I am your servant*"




"Yes, first, I want you to see if you can find out any information on a young women by the name of Daynah, she is a teifling origin, yet she looks more like that of an elf with raven colored hair and eyes...she was a follower of the road...she is from red oak..." Defrel speaks to Noss, "Second, fine me a bottle of fine dark wine, please do these things Noss as they mean a great deal...and a reward will be given for your efforts..."

After speak with Noss will mingle with the crowd, trying to find other memebers of the Road...


----------



## Someone (Jul 5, 2004)

*Norbac, Half orc cleric.*

Nobac scratches his armpit. He´s going to have to fight: what a surprise. But what´s that nonsense about the youknownwnnwnthat woman? He steps aside and lets the girl draw her cards for Verrik.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Nobac scratches his armpit. He´s going to have to fight: what a surprise. But what´s that nonsense about the youknownwnnwnthat woman? He steps aside and lets the girl draw her cards for Verrik.




"Well, Norbac dark tidings indeed. You know what they say about a woman scorned. Have you had some dailiance that you want to tell me about? If I'm going to be spending time with you I'd like to know if I should be watching out for stray daggers." 

Scotley


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 5, 2004)

*Philo Paladin1*

Philo approaches the Knight named Bernardo and introduces himself:

Greetings.  I am Philo Jurament, servant of Heironeous the Invincible.  I am honored to meet such a noble follower of the Shining One.

What, may I ask, brings you to this festival


----------



## Someone (Jul 5, 2004)

*Norbac, half orc cleric*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Well, Norbac dark tidings indeed. You know what they say about a woman scorned. Have you had some dailiance that you want to tell me about? If I'm going to be spending time with you I'd like to know if I should be watching out for stray daggers."
> 
> Scotley




"Now you silly. You know women´s face when looking at me seem like if they were smelling crap. I don´t know why a woman would want to kill me: I only stab and crush men"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "Now you silly. You know women´s face when looking at me seem like if they were smelling crap.




"If they would only look a little deeper they would know you for the splendid fellow you are as I do."

Scotley


----------



## Rayex (Jul 5, 2004)

*Geenaa the furious - Female Human Barbarian*

Finally seeing a familiar face, Geenaa tries to get Philos attention. Failing that, she patiently waits while he convers with the fine-dresses gentleman.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2004)

The servant know as Noss smiles to Defrel and says “*Well now my lord, I know not the lass you are inquiring about, but she sounds… dangerous. As for the finest wine, I will fetch it for you straight away…*”

Arriving at the courtyard Defrel notices Philo and Geenaa speaking with an older looking knight in fine mail…

Nodding to Philo, the older knight says “*Hail and well meet, I am Sir Bernardo Bravos, humble servant of Pelor of the Light. And as to what brings me to this fine festival of course it is to honor my god and the Dame of the Castle who is sponsoring it. I am also running a mock battle on the 3rd day of the festival, and a small tournament for the entertainment of all. You would do me a great honor if you would also join in.*” Noticing Geenaa holding her tongue, yet obviously wishing to speak, the knight turns to her and bows deeply. Smiling warmly he says “*Madame, I am your servant. You appear about to burst… many I assist you?*”

The Rhennee girl smiles and holds out the deck of card to Verrick. He draws three also, and they appear to be a red colored Daemon dancing and playing a flute in a woodland glen; the second appears to be a Woman dressed all in white, with pale white skin and hair holding a gold cup next to a bowl of clear water; the last card is of a sad looking woman, dressed as a bride and looking out the window of a tower down upon an empty field. The girl smiles and says “*The first card is the Bard Devil, the tempter and laughing evil. It is the card of secrets exposed and temptations offered, beware his sweet words for they hold lies and disseat. The second card is the Lady of Winter, the dreamer, the future teller, the gaze that does not blink. It is the card of dreams that might come true and of bright futures, if one is brave and willing to come to her cold embrace. The last is the Waiting Bride, whose knight has died on the battlefield before their wedding. It is a card of sadness and bitter loss, of a life that could have been but who fate would not allow. Interesting indeed my lord, for it tells me many things… secrets and hope and loss and temptation I see…*” again the bizarre look comes over her for a second and she says “*It lives in the earth, in the deep, deep crevasse down there. It is full of hate and hunger and it stirs again. Beware the one who wears the Helm of Power, made from the skull of a young dragon of light, it now is an instrument of darkness and tyranny. It serves the wyrm… and it knows you… it knows you all… it stirs… it hungers… it waits…*” and again the girl swoons a bit unsteadily on her feet and seems to come out of the trace. She smiles at you both and says “*I hope that you found your futures to your liking my lords… mayhaps' a copper penny for my serves?*” as she holds out her small hand…


----------



## Rayex (Jul 6, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> “*Madame, I am your servant. You appear about to burst… many I assist you?*”




"I don't mean to intrude, but I could not but hear that you are going to run a tournament and a mock battle. May I join them, I simply _love_ tournaments!"
Geenaa giggles at her own entusiasm, and pats Smasher lovingly.


----------



## Someone (Jul 6, 2004)

Norbac looks for cash, searching all his pockets and pouches and finally finds a gold coin. Letting it fall in the girl´s hand, he says to Verrick: "Look, your cards worse. But your foe difficult to miss: a guy with a dragon skull. "


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Norbac looks for cash, searching all his pockets and pouches and finally finds a gold coin. Letting it fall in the girl´s hand, he says to Verrick: "Look, your cards worse. But your foe difficult to miss: a guy with a dragon skull. "




Verrick, looking a bit shaken also hands over a gold coin. "Lady we thank you for this fine reading you have given."

"Well, Norbac, they say 'Unlucky at cards...lucky at love' mayhap the evening still holds some promiss for us." Turning toward the milling crowd. "Shall we meet the others?"


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 7, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

Defrel turns to the servent, "Thank you Noss, that is very nice of you, here..." Defrel removes two gold peices and hands them to the servent, "If you find out anything about her let me know...maybe you have ways of getting information from other areas in the area?"

Seeing the persons known as Philo and Geenaa he approces, "Greetings, I am Defrel..."


----------



## Someone (Jul 7, 2004)

*Norbac Odrog, half-orc cleric*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Well, Norbac, they say 'Unlucky at cards...lucky at love' mayhap the evening still holds some promiss for us."




"Ugh, dunno" says Norbac. "I already have a woman waiting."



> Turning toward the milling crowd. "Shall we meet the others?"




"Yes, maybe we can tell about the girl with the cards. We could hear other funny tales." Norbac shows his yellow tusks in what passes for a smile in him.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 7, 2004)

At the gold coin pressed into her small hand the young Rhennee girl's eyes grow huge and she says in a quit voice "*Thank you my lord...*" the coin and the cards disappear within the folds of her dress and she disappears into the castle.

Sir Bernardo smiles warmly at Geenaa and reply’s “*Oh course anyone with a stout heart my join. By the looks of thy weapon, if you can wield it you are far stronger then ye might look.*”

At the sight of two gold coins, Noss’s eyes get very big and he smiles “*Right away my lord*” and he runs off to fetch the wine. When Defrel introduces himself to the small group, the older looking knight bows his head slightly and says “*Greetings and well meet lord Defrel, I am Sir Bernardo Bravos, humble servant of Pelor of the Light.*”

Norbac and Verrick are also greeted warmly by Sir Bernardo who then says “*Well now, a finer set of youngsters I have not meet in some time. You would all do me a great battle by participating in the tournament if you wish. There will be mock one-on-one battles with staves, wooden weapons, archery contest, and some jousting…*”


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 7, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien (and Arianrhod) wade over to the gathering of Sir Bernardo. "Evening all. Verrick, would you be so kind as to introduce us. This is the lovely Arianrhod d' Tussin - a prominent daughter of Hardby."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "Ugh, dunno" says Norbac. "I already have a woman waiting."
> 
> "Yes, maybe we can tell about the girl with the cards. We could hear other funny tales." Norbac shows his yellow tusks in what passes for a smile in him.




Taking a long drink from his wine glass. "You have a strange sense of humor my friend."

"So tell me of this lady you have waiting."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Norbac and Verrick are also greeted warmly by Sir Bernardo who then says “*Well now, a finer set of youngsters I have not meet in some time. You would all do me a great battle by participating in the tournament if you wish. There will be mock one-on-one battles with staves, wooden weapons, archery contest, and some jousting…*”




"You do us great honor Sir Bernardo. Though I possess not great skill I do enjoy a round with the staves or a turn at the punts with my trusty bow." Turning to Lorien. "Please allow me to introduce Lorien Eldamar of the Shieldlands my friend and sometime comrad in arms." "Lorien this is my friend Norbac Odrog a most wise priest of Trithereon." "Sir Bernardo, these two will shine most brightly in the tournament, I have had the honor of seeing both of them in battle and vouch them as fine warriors and men of great character."
"Lady Arianrhod I am most pleased to meet you." 

_An interesting group, where have I heard of them before?_ 









*OOC:*


 Knowledge Local Greyhawk area 19+8=27


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 7, 2004)

[occ]sorry, what group are you asking about? The one with the PC? Just want to make sure[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]sorry, what group are you asking about? The one with the PC? Just want to make sure[/occ]












*OOC:*


 Just wondered if Verrick had heard anything about Arianrhod, Bernardo, the Hawkins' or the other npc's in his travels.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 7, 2004)

*Philo Human Paladin1*

Philo agrees happily to take part in the mock battles described by Bernardo:

I would be honored to take part, especially as it is such a noble cause.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *Philo Human Paladin1*
> I would be honored to take part, especially as it is such a noble cause.




"A pleasure to meet you sir knight. You look a stout fellow. I'm sure you will do well in the tourney."


----------



## Someone (Jul 7, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Taking a long drink from his wine glass. "You have a strange sense of humor my friend."
> 
> "So tell me of this lady you have waiting."




"That would be the woman in the cards." says Norbac. Adressing Sir Bernardo, he shakes his head: "I like mock battles, but I don´t know how to use a bow or to ride a horse while fighting."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "That would be the woman in the cards."





"Ah yes, your angry woman in the dark. The one who knows you, but that you wont admit to. You are being very mysterous indeed my friend. I for one plan to pack my pockets with mistletoe and be on the lookout for a red moon. At least your fate is a woman. It sounds as if something wants to eat me. I should hope I taste like an old piece of shoe leather after all my travels. I shall also face lies and deception..funny tales indeed!"


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 7, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just wondered if Verrick had heard anything about Arianrhod, Bernardo, the Hawkins' or the other npc's in his travels.




[occ]_Ah got ya... in that case...
'de Turiss is a fairly important merchant noble house that operates out of Hardby allied with the Merchant’s Alliance. They deal mostly with clothing, silks, craft-goods made in and around Hardby that is shipped mostly north into Greyhawk. Rumor has it they are looking to open trade routes into the Duchy or Urnst and then on into Nyrond. Trade routes this way are dangerous, especially as the Alliance wishes to bypass Greyhawk and the Nyr Dyv (the lake of Unknown Depth). 
Bernardo is an old and famous Paladin who has traveled throughout the lands of the Flan, and some say beyond. He fought in the Greyhawk Wars on the side of Furyondy and was greatly wounded during the Great Northern Crusade into the Shield Lands. He went into a semi-retirement and settled into a small manor north of Hardby. 
The Hawkins are another merchant prince family, that makes most of their money in weapons and armor transportation. Much of their wears come from the dwarven holds of the Abbor-Alz, and then sent north, mostly to Furyondy. There are rumors of course that they sell to ships flying the Red and the Yellow sails (Pirates allied with the Scarlet Brotherhood; and Slavers, but most of those were destroyed 15 years ago), but then there are often rumors about successful families._

As introductions are being made within your little group, another carriage arrives. The lone rider who steps out is rather rough looking, yet matronly woman of middle years. She is build very solidly and smiles easily. She is introduced as Brilta Katrina (“*Just call me Bri sweetie*” she says to the Dame). As her introductions are being made small thin man who is wearing long grey robes floats down from the sky and lands in the courtyard. Some of the servants are spooked by this, to which the little man seems to be smiling about. After a second he seems to recover as it were and his eyes dart about the courtyard. He bows to Dame and introduces himself “*Greetings most beloved Dame, I am Randallson. Some would call ‘the Neat’ hehe. I am your humble servant and thank you for the invitation to this years’ festival.*”  

Sir Bernardo smiles and kisses lady ‘de Turiss’s hand. He also lightly claps Philo on the shoulder and says “*Come let has have something sweet to drink and mayhaps some bread and cheese. It has been a long ride for me and my bones are not as young as once they were.*” leading the group inside. 

As the group moves into the castle a pale man dressed in simple monk’s robes approaches your group and bows to all. Bernardo seems to recognize him as a huge smile splits his face and he roughly embraces the man saying “*Ko, you old dog, it is good to see that you still live*” to which the monk replies “*And it is good to see that the light of Pelor still shines in your eyes old friend*” While the man looks no older then 30, something about his eyes or the way he moves tells most of the party that he is at least as old as Sir Bernardo is and that he is human. Bernardo then introduces you all to the monk saying “*This is an old friend, a very old friend, Ko, brother of the Monostich Order of the Yellow Rose. Oh what a good day this is indeed…*”


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 7, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

Defrel grinning at Noss, turns to the knight talking, "Well met sir, and you as well sirs," taking a shallow bow Defrel begins, "I have arrived from the City of Greyhawk, if I may in ask where do you all come from..."

_Gods, I do hate this politcal e..._ Defrel pulls a coin from his pockect and begins spinning it in over his knuckles...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> Defrel grinning at Noss, turns to the knight talking, "Well met sir, and you as well sirs," taking a shallow bow Defrel begins, "I have arrived from the City of Greyhawk, if I may in ask where do you all come from..."




"And well met to you sir. I do not mean to be coy or rude, but in answer to your question I can only say that I am late of Hardby, but as a child of the road I may as well say that I am from everywhere and nowhere. I have oft visited the City of Greyhawk, so I ask you to consider me a neighbor." Bowing slightly, "Verrick Ardmore, humble traveler and dabbler in the art of magic at your service. I didn't catch your name good sir."

Catching Randallson's eye, "a most impressive entrance sir. Neatly done if you'll forgive the turn of phrase." 

"A pleasure to meet you dear lady" to Bri

"Good day and well met to you brother Ko" 

Verrick follows the group inside and seeks a refill and perhaps a bit of bread and cheese as well.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 8, 2004)

*Lorien Human Ranger*

"I prefer not to enter the tournament sir knight. I like to keep my skills unknown. I'll bet a pretty penny that Geenaa here takes a good prize wih her though."


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 8, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"No, no, please do not think yourself nethier coy nor rude.  If I may be as so blunt, since you are a traveler of the road..." Defrel stops playing with the coin and begins to clench it in his palm, "in your travels have you come across a young lass by the name of Daynah?"

"She is of Teifling birth, however, looks more elven, raven colored hair and eyes?  She herself is a Traveler?"  Defrel inhails deeply...

"I am sorry I am Defrel," Defrel exhauling, "Defrel the Lost as some call it - good to meet you Verrick Ardmore de Traveler."


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 8, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"No, no, please do not think yourself nethier coy nor rude.  If I may be as so blunt, since you are a traveler of the road..." Defrel stops playing with the coin and begins to clench it in his palm, "in your travels have you come across a young lass by the name of Daynah?"

"She is of Teifling birth, however, looks more elven, raven colored hair and eyes?  She herself is a Traveler?"  Defrel inhails deeply...

"I am sorry I am Defrel," Defrel exhauling, "Defrel the Lost as some call it - good to meet you Verrick Ardmore de Traveler."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> "No, no, please do not think yourself nethier coy nor rude.  If I may be as so blunt, since you are a traveler of the road..." Defrel stops playing with the coin and begins to clench it in his palm, "in your travels have you come across a young lass by the name of Daynah?"
> 
> "She is of Teifling birth, however, looks more elven, raven colored hair and eyes?  She herself is a Traveler?"  Defrel inhails deeply...
> 
> "I am sorry I am Defrel," Defrel exhauling, "Defrel the Lost as some call it - good to meet you Verrick Ardmore de Traveler."




"Well met Defrel the Lost." Verrick sighs deeply and claps Defrel by the arm. "I'm am powerfully moved by what I sense in your simple words. I too was lost once and I remember all too well the pain of that. As I travel ever onward I too shall look for your Daynah in hopes of helping you find your way."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 8, 2004)

Randallson warily eyes Verrick and then the rest of the assembled group as you are entering the castle (his eyes linger a tad bit longer on Geenaa’s then anyone else). Up close all notice that while the day is mild, the small man is sweating a great deal. He has rings on all of his fingers and even his thumbs. His cloak has mystical runes stitched into them and he is wearing silver bracers. Everything about him screams of a noble who has just arrived as a costume ball dress as what he thinks a wizard should be dressed. He says "*Ah yes, a minor trick I picked up in my younger days… ah if you will excuses me I need a bath and drink…*” 

Brilta Katrina smiles warming at Verrick and the rest saying “*Well meet indeed… it is so nice to see young people on such a fine spring day*” She also excuses herself to ‘freshen up’

Ko bows to each and says “*Your humble servant*”

Sir Bernardo smiles easily as the group finds a large table within the reception hall of the castle to sit. To Lorien he says “*No offense taken lad, and no shame in it either. I did not mean to assume that you would all participate in any way. Now then, let us break beard together… to new friends and comrades*”

Most of the rest of the day is uneventful. Most guests arrive and the evening meal is large and hearty, with roasted beef and mutton, drink of all kind is available (even water!), bread, soups, etc. Servants come and go, and the party notices that on some of the lower tables a number of very simply dressed people are also enjoying the festivities (probably some of the local peasants). 

[occ]Unless anyone wishes to do something else, the evening will come and pass and all will return to their rooms to sleep… I am _unsure_ who is sleeping where. There are 3 rooms spilt out for the 6 of you [/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2004)

*Verrick Human Wizard/Rogue*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Unless anyone wishes to do something else, the evening will come and pass and all will return to their rooms to sleep… I am _unsure_ who is sleeping where. There are 3 rooms spilt out for the 6 of you [/occ]




Verrick dines heartily, but drinks only a little more wine, before retiring to the room he is sharing with Lorien. There he will check in with his familiar and see if the hawk saw anything of interest then retire for the evening. 

When Lorien returns he will share what he knows of the guests with him. 

[occ] http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1642268&postcount=56 [/occ]

_I should prepare spells appropriate to a tournament for tomorrow. Heavy on the protection. _


----------



## Someone (Jul 8, 2004)

Norbac eats voraciously, without giving a second thought to what happened in the day. After that, he returns to his bed and throws himself in it, only stopping to remove his armor.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lorien Human Ranger*

Lorien dines with Arianrhod. He eats almost nothing, and drinks very little _(ooc: ring of sustenance)_. He will stay up as late as possible with Arianrhod, maybe even go with her for a midnight stroll, and then retire for the night.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 9, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

Defrel finishes his conversation with Verrick, thanking the man for his help, and wish that they might travel together in the future. He begins to eat a simple meal...bread, meat, and wine...

Thanking Noss for the wine, he bids the servent to wake him at the break of dawn, then returns to his bed and begins his sleep.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2004)

[occ]I am going to bump the time-line up just a bit, but if you have anything else that you wanted to ask or look into I can back-up into whatever you might wish to do[/occ]

While most of the rest of the party heads to bed fairly early, Arianrhod readily agrees to the stroll with Lorien that night. She talks of small things and agrees to meet him in the morning for the services to Pelor and bids him a good night very late indeed…

As the morning is dawning, Defrel is awakened early by Noss. The rest awaking and a given light breakfast of fruit and vegetables in their rooms. They are told that the morning service of Pelor will start the weeklong festival and will begin at ten bells (in a couple of hours) and that they are all requested to attend. While the services will be to Pelor, afterwards, other denominations will also be honored with their own services and private gatherings, as you desire. 

Lorien goes and meets the lady Arianrhod at her room. Her maid, a young bit of a girl greets him at the door and finally presents Arianrhod, who is dressed in an eloquent, yet simple white dress. 

Sir Bernardo and Ko meet the rest of the group on the way to the church that takes up a good portion of the northwestern part of the castle. Sir Bernardo is dressed in a simple white robe with a simple dagger at his side. Ko is dress much as he was the night before, a simple robe with sandals. 

His Excellency, Derish of Pelor, is dressed in very fine ceremonial vestments of his clergy. The services is about an hour long (and for some that is about 45 minutes to long), talking about the coming summer, the blessings of the god of light, of being vigilant again the darkness that holds sway over much of the world, of doing good, about honor, etc. Finally Bishop Derish ends the service and blesses the festival of _Goodglow_ and Dame Messalina stands to invite those who wish to go to private services that she has made arrangements for.

Arianrhod excuses herself to Lorien as she wish to change before their ride and that she will meet him at the stables. 

Those who wish to go to a private service or devotions may, as shires have been set up for most of the good gods of the area (Heironeous, Ehlonna, etc.)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

When the servants bring breakfast Verrick inquires of the servant, "Pray tell me good fellow, what has the Dame planned for her guests today after the religious observances have taken place?" He then studies his spell book a bit in preparation for the days activities. 

Verrick dresses and takes part in the rites to Pelor doing his best to remain attentive. He then looks for a place to make appropriate observances to Fharlanghn. He takes special care to pray that Defrel finds his way again. He also prays that he will find this journey to Minaryn Castle to be a successful one. Once his private observances are complete he goes looking for friends--new as well as old.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien goes about gathering a basket of fruits, cheese, cold meat, and wine. He places a sheet to sit on as well. He dones his armor and takes his sword with him as an extra precaution. 

_"I'm off for the morning Verrrick. I should be back sometimes this afternoon. Good luck in the tournemant."_
He then saddles Avalon and goes to pick up Arianrhod.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> _"I'm off for the morning Verrrick. I should be back sometimes this afternoon. Good luck in the tournemant."_
> He then saddles Avalon and goes to pick up Arianrhod.




"Good luck in your endevors as well", Verrick says with a wry grin.


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2004)

*Norbac, half-orc cleric.*

[OOC: Norbac leaves all his weapons but the dagger in his rrom, but wears the armor]

Norbac twists in his seat while all the, for him, overly long and complicated  religious ceremony despite his willingness to not offend anyone, repeating to himself how all the temple´s decoration and rich dresses could have been used to something useful. ¿And how pay and work for that in the end?

Anyway, after the ceremony he improvises a prayer to the rest of the good gods and other specially for Trithereon, as he uses to do every morning.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> When the servants bring breakfast Verrick inquires of the servant, "Pray tell me good fellow, what has the Dame planned for her guests today after the religious observances have taken place?" He then studies his spell book a bit in preparation for the day’s activities.




The servant, a pleasant young woman by the name of Kaleen (who looks to have had some elf in her blood, by the slight curves of her ears and shape of her eyes) says “*Today is a day or relaxation and reflection my lord. After the morning services, you are allowed to do as you will. Most people will be relaxing after their long journeys to get her. There will be a banquette this eve hosted by the Dame, but most festivities get started tomorrow… mostly a number of troubadours are going to be performing a number of plays, epic poems, some art will be dedicated I believe. Tomorrow night there will be a grand ball and banquet… it is all so exciting my lord*” 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Verrick dresses and takes part in the rites to Pelor doing his best to remain attentive. He then looks for a place to make appropriate observances to Fharlanghn. He takes special care to pray that Defrel finds his way again. He also prays that he will find this journey to Minaryn Castle to be a successful one. Once his private observances are complete he goes looking for friends--new as well as old.




After the services, Verrick is allowed to wander where he will through out the Minaryn Castle, impressed by the size. He notes a number of magical runes have been embedded into the outer walls to resist various forms of energy (fire, cold, acid, etc) and that it would take powerful magic indeed to break the walls quickly. It must have taken a number of years to set this in place…




			
				 wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Lorien goes about gathering a basket of fruits, cheese, cold meat, and wine. He places a sheet to sit on as well. He dones his armor and takes his sword with him as an extra precaution.
> 
> "I'm off for the morning Verrrick. I should be back sometimes this afternoon. Good luck in the tournemant."
> He then saddles Avalon and goes to pick up Arianrhod.




Arianrhod meet Lorien down at the stables, changed into a pleasant blouse and riding pants and boots. She smiles shyly and says “*I hope you don’t think me to unlady like, for I never learned to ride sidesaddle a proper young maiden is expected.*” Her horse is a well breed and good looking grey mare, with a black mane. It seems very well behaved and gentle, and quit small compared to Avalon. 

Riding out into the countryside, the area surrounding the castle is mostly farmland with some small wooded areas here and there, with streams and brooks and little ponds dotting the area. The two of you have a pleasant ride and stop at a small brook for lunch. Afterwards, you ride deeper into the rolling hills to the east of the castle for some miles, enjoying each others company and the mild early summer day. The sun is pleasant, the wind mild….

As you are preparing to head back, Arianrhod points toward the southeast and asks “*Lorien, what is that…*” 

Looking in the direction she is point, over another grassy hill, Lorien spots a plum of thick black smoke rising up from beyond. He then spots a number of ravens or crows circling the area and disappearing back behind the hill… 




			
				 Someone said:
			
		

> Norbac twists in his seat while all the, for him, overly long and complicated religious ceremony despite his willingness to not offend anyone, repeating to himself how all the temple´s decoration and rich dresses could have been used to something useful. ¿And how pay and work for that in the end?
> 
> Anyway, after the ceremony he improvises a prayer to the rest of the good gods and other specially for Trithereon, as he uses to do every morning.




After the service, Norbac is relaxing and reflecting by himself for some time, when he hears someone say “*My lord… I… execute me if you would… I wish not bother to you, but…*” glancing across his should he sees' that it is the young Rheenee girl from the day before. Her eyes are downcast and she seems very nervous… fidgeting with her dress and stepping back and forth. She says “*I am so very sorry to interrupt you my lord, but I must speak with you… last night… last night I had a terrible dream. I… I was not sure if I should tell you or not, but I wish to warn you… sometimes my dreams… they have meaning my lord. Most do not believe them but... well I will just tell you…

“Last night I saw you and your friend who I read your cards yesterday. You were standing in a line with four other people, two to each side, on a field. Facing you were four figures that I could not make out, and yet turned my blood to ice with fear… the two in the center I could not make out… the was much darkness about them, but the other, two on each side I could see… pieces of them… one was a shadow of darkness who carried a black staff with hurtful runes etched into it and a red ruby ring upon his left index finger. The… thing next to him, was a woman, or maybe a spider… maybe both I do not know. On the opposite end there was short man… or something I could not really make out any features, but he carried a short blade that was full of hate and filth… dripping black incur and death I sensed in it. The last was a huge hulking… think… while it walked on two legs it was more beast then man… and there was a rage contained within it that I have never felt before…”

“I do not know who these six where my lord, but they will oppose you… you and five companions… a balance I suppose, yet danger and death is all that I feel… I… I am sorry… there is something… something dark and dangerous moving again in the world, and you and your friends have been chosen to oppose it…*”

The girl then retreats back into the castle, even before Norbac has a change to reply…


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The servant, a pleasant young woman by the name of Kaleen (who looks to have had some elf in her blood, by the slight curves of her ears and shape of her eyes) says “*Today is a day or relaxation and reflection my lord. After the morning services, you are allowed to do as you will. Most people will be relaxing after their long journeys to get her. There will be a banquette this eve hosted by the Dame, but most festivities get started tomorrow… mostly a number of troubadours are going to be performing a number of plays, epic poems, some art will be dedicated I believe. Tomorrow night there will be a grand ball and banquet… it is all so exciting my lord*”




"Thank you Kaleen you've been most helpful, I'm sure the events will be most exciting. Could you tell me, does the Dame maintain a libarary here at the castle where I might find something to read?" 

After a bit of exploring Verrick will find a book and try to find a pleasant spot on walls to read while Rauxy gets some exercise.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Thank you Kaleen you've been most helpful, I'm sure the events will be most exciting. Could you tell me, does the Dame maintain a libarary here at the castle where I might find something to read?"
> 
> After a bit of exploring Verrick will find a book and try to find a pleasant spot on walls to read while Rauxy gets some exercise.




The girl nods and smiles, saying "*Oh yes my lord it is most exciting indeed. It is on the third floor, the western wing. I... I could take you there my lord. After my duties here of course...*" the girl blushes a bit, at her own forwardness...

The library is in a fairly large (two stories tall, open in the middle, maybe 30 shelves, with step chairs and sliding stairs to reach the higher books) that most contain thousands of tombs, scrolls, books, and assorted papers. There are some other people also browsing through the shelves and sitting at a couple of the comfortable chairs that are scatter throughout.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien takes a deep somber breath. _"It is dark misfortune."_ 
He stares firmly at Arianrhod. _"I want you to ride as swiftly as you can towards the keep. Stop for no one. Greet no one. Acknowledge no one. When you get there, alert the watch. Tell them to send their men here, for there has been a raid on a nearby settlement. I am sorry our day has ended so sourly, but we must act swiftly. Every minute that passes, the enemy is further from us, as well as any survivors they might have captured. I shall see you again tonight; but for now I must ride and find out who the perpetrators are, and where they are heading."_

Lorien spanks the flanks of her horse to spur her departure. _"There Avallon. Ride like the wind."_


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 9, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

[ooc: Defrel will wear the same as yesterday, rest of gear left in room]

As Noss wakes Defrel, he slowly rises and puts his boots on, "Noss, this staff is a War-Staff, it is finely made of Darkwood, and capped at both ends with steel," Defrel hands the servent the staff, "Would you be as so kind as to perphase find a buyer for it and find me at least a Short-Spear of master-workk quailty?"

Rising Defrel continues to talk with Noss as he gets a simple breakfast of fresh fruit and bread with a glass of lite wine, then follows the others to the service and sits through the service hopefully finding his new campion...

_Gods, I so do not enjoy these services of Pelor....what has he ever done for me?_


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Lorien takes a deep somber breath. _"It is dark misfortune."_
> He stares firmly at Arianrhod. _"I want you to ride as swiftly as you can towards the keep. Stop for no one. Greet no one. Acknowledge no one. When you get there, alert the watch. Tell them to send their men here, for there has been a raid on a nearby settlement. I am sorry our day has ended so sourly, but we must act swiftly. Every minute that passes, the enemy is further from us, as well as any survivors they might have captured. I shall see you again tonight; but for now I must ride and find out who the perpetrators are, and where they are heading."_
> 
> Lorien spanks the flanks of her horse to spur her departure. _"There Avallon. Ride like the wind."_




Arianrhod has a look of fear on her face but she nods once, says "*Gods be with you... please be safe…*" and turns her mare towards the Castle to race back at full speed.

Lorien spurs Avallon forward and they quickly round the hill to look down onto a lightly forested hallow. A homestead is set up around the bottom, with a fair number of buildings, a couple of larger homes, two or three barns, a stable hand bunkhouse, etc. One of the buildings are burning, although all look to have some damage (broken windows, big holes in the roof, etc). Some of the crows and ravens are collecting within the center of the buildings, partially blocked from Lorien view. The rest are landing and feeding on a couple of cattle that are lying in the fields… 

Approaching with caution, Lorien gets a better view behind the buildings and can see six poles have been mounted there, each with a head stuck onto the end of them. A like number of headless bodies are lying around the ground nearby, where the birds are gathering making a great deal of noise as they… feed. 

If you wish to look for track, you can in whatever areas you wish. You see some in the fields around the buildings and some more within the area where the bodies are and the burning buildings. There does not seem to be anyone around, as Lorien sees or hears nothing… but you can make rolls for that also…


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> As Noss wakes Defrel, he slowly rises and puts his boots on, "Noss, this staff is a War-Staff, it is finely made of Darkwood, and capped at both ends with steel," Defrel hands the servent the staff, "Would you be as so kind as to perphase find a buyer for it and find me at least a Short-Spear of master-workk quailty?"




Noss looks a bit confused but says "*Well now my lord I don't know much about weapons or those that deal with them, but I do believe there a dwarf attending the festival that might be able to help. I do believe that he had a cart and all and was a selling some wears to the Dame. Let me check and see if I can arrange for a meeting if you would like my lord…*”


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The girl nods and smiles, saying "*Oh yes my lord it is most exciting indeed. It is on the third floor, the western wing. I... I could take you there my lord. After my duties here of course...*" the girl blushes a bit, at her own forwardness...




"Thank you Kaleen, I'd like that very much. Perhaps if its not too much trouble you could show me around a bit. This place is amazing. Its easy to get lost. I'm sure you have mastered the secrets of the castle. "




			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The library is in a fairly large (two stories tall, open in the middle, maybe 30 shelves, with step chairs and sliding stairs to reach the higher books) that most contain thousands of tombs, scrolls, books, and assorted papers. There are some other people also browsing through the shelves and sitting at a couple of the comfortable chairs that are scatter throughout.




Verrick looks about  a bit to get an idea of what's available. He seems very much a child given free reign in a sweet shop. He looks for a local history of an exciting time or perhaps a rousing bit of adventurous fiction. "Kaleen, this is marvelous thank you for bringing me here. I enjoy reading about the history of places I visit. What sort of books and stories do you like?"


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Geenaa, Human female barbarian*

Geenaa eaths healthily at breakfast, as she usually do, then joins the others for the ceremony dedicated to Pelor. She quite enjoy the whole ceremony, but her mind is more on the upcoming tournament than here and now.
After the ceremony she will try to find where the guards of the castle are training, perhaps someone would like a sparring-partner.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 9, 2004)

Smirking at Noss, "Yes Noss, I would like that a great deal, please do try to arrange that...find me when you have finished.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Thank you Kaleen, I'd like that very much. Perhaps if its not too much trouble you could show me around a bit. This place is amazing. Its easy to get lost. I'm sure you have mastered the secrets of the castle. "




Blushing very deeply now the girl says "*Ah... of course my lord... I would love to*"




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Verrick looks about  a bit to get an idea of what's available. He seems very much a child given free reign in a sweet shop. He looks for a local history of an exciting time or perhaps a rousing bit of adventurous fiction. "Kaleen, this is marvelous thank you for bringing me here. I enjoy reading about the history of places I visit. What sort of books and stories do you like?"




Many of the books are historical (local and the much of the rest of the known world, a number of works on the Greyhawk Wars seem to be the most popular with the other people in here right now), scientific (lots of different Lore about nature, monstrous, humanoids, etc, Theory study on religion, arcane, planes, etc. Alchemy, Armor and Weapon lore and production, etc.; ie. mostly Craft and Knowledge based, all could give you a bonus to the skill roll when using them), and some novels that are semi-fictional accounts of tales, pretty much anything one would think and then some extra ones to boot. Kaleen bushes some more and says “*Well there are some novelized romantic tales of the Bard-Kings that I particularly enjoy… they are so exciting and lead such fascinating lives…*”


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Geenaa eaths healthily at breakfast, as she usually do, then joins the others for the ceremony dedicated to Pelor. She quite enjoy the whole ceremony, but her mind is more on the upcoming tournament than here and now.
> After the ceremony she will try to find where the guards of the castle are training, perhaps someone would like a sparring-partner.




Wandering a bit, Geenaa comes upon a small group of local militia that is training and excising in one of the side courtyard (just off the main one). There are about 10 men and woman, dressed mostly in chainmail and armed with wooden spears and sword, sparing and practicing their art. The leader, a gruff looking sergeant that looks like an overgrown dwarf says “*Well now, iffin ye want to get all banged up before the ball and such, be my guest. There be any number of practice weapons over der*” he points to a neatly stacked row “*Hmm now, ye be a bit a small lash, so ye have yer choice of Thame over there…*” again pointing, this time towards young male human, with a easy grin “*Or we can set ye up with Hergen here…*” this time pointing to a large human woman, built more like a man, with a homely round face…. although her eyes are kind and gentle.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> Smirking at Noss, "Yes Noss, I would like that a great deal, please do try to arrange that...find me when you have finished.




Some time later, Noss does indeed find Defrel and directs him toward the main courtyard. There a small cart is being packed up by a dark haired dwarf. Noss introduces him as "*Volegrim, son of Stennell of the Good Hills*"

The dwarf looks Defrel up and down and finally says “*So ye had that fancy staff and be a looking to unload it aye? A spear of masterwork quality fer trade… well the staff looks to have been made by some half-blind, toothless elf grandmother, so I’m not to sure I could get rid of it right away… except maybe to a elf… but I hate to see a man be without a real weapons so I could see it in my heart to get you a half-spear of the quality ye be a talking about for 30 gold crowns.*”


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Geenaa, female human barbarian*

Geenaa walks over to the weapons, finally deciding on a heavy flail, or what is closest to it anyway.
Turning towards the young male, she looks im over, then nods approvingly "Yes, I might as well start with him." she says more to herself than to anyone else. Nodding politely to the woman with the kind eyes, as if to say "you're turn will come", she turns towards the young man and gets ready for battle.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Geenaa walks over to the weapons, finally deciding on a heavy flail, or what is closest to it anyway.
> Turning towards the young male, she looks im over, then nods approvingly "Yes, I might as well start with him." she says more to herself than to anyone else. Nodding politely to the woman with the kind eyes, as if to say "you're turn will come", she turns towards the young man and gets ready for battle.




we can do a quick mock combat, to sort of show how I am going to do it here...

Generally at the start of combat I will want everyone to will roll and post there Initiative and their action that round. If you are attack, post your result and the damage that you do if you hit. The wooden weapons are going to do 1 point of real damage and then one ‘category’ less of damage as non-lethal (subdual) damage. So a big flail will do 1d8 non-lethal. These excises are rough, but if anyone gets to hurt they will stop.

Thame smiles and readies to attack... and springs forward... 

Thame initiative total 8
on his action he will attack with the wooden sword Attack roll total 22, damage 1 point lethal and (1d6+2 non-lethal damage) 4 points non-lethal


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2004)

*Norbac, half orc cleric.*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> After the service, Norbac is relaxing and reflecting by himself for some time, when he hears someone say “*My lord… I… execute me if you would… I wish not bother to you, but…*”




"Stop the ´lord´ nonsense. You make me feel as if I a noble" says Norbac with a final note of disdain.



> “I do not know who these six where my lord, but they will oppose you… you and five companions… a balance I suppose, yet danger and death is all that I feel… I… I am sorry… there is something… something dark and dangerous moving again in the world, and you and your friends have been chosen to oppose it…[/b]”
> 
> The girl then retreats back into the castle, even before Norbac has a change to reply…




"Urgh! wait!" But the girl is gone. Norbac shakes his head and, hearing the sounds of fight, goes to see what´s happening.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien first searches to see if there are any survivors who need help. He then scans for information:

1) How long ago was this place attacked?
2) Can he track where the attackers came from?
3) How many attackers were there?
4) Where did they leave to?
5) How many people left the village?
6) How long ago did they leave?
7) Can he discern from the footprints if these were human or humaniods?

*(ooc: Track: 19. Spot: 23. Search: 20. Listen: 25 )*


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Geenaa the furious, female human barbarian*

Geenaa will attack as soon as she is able, hitting the silly little boy over the head with her flail.

OOC: Got a 4 on initative. 
First attack: Attack roll 17, does 1 lethal and 8 non-lethal damage.
Second attack: Attack roll 14, does 1 lethal and 10 non-lethal damage.

Rolls

(Do you want me to continue to use this roller?)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kaleen bushes some more and says “*Well there are some novelized romantic tales of the Bard-Kings that I particularly enjoy… they are so exciting and lead such fascinating lives…*”




"Sounds delightful, I read many such stories in my youth. I set out to live such a life myself, but I discovered that the stories leave out some rather unpleasant details. Most of the time I find that on such an adventure you're always tired, hungry, dirty or if you're not dirty then it must be pouring down rain, and either its hot enough to fry eggs on a shield or so cold your sword is frozen to the scabbard. The heroes you meet usually have one eye, missing teeth, fleas and smell like pigs. The damsels in distress are never as lovely as you my dear. The priests get all the treasure to pay for healing the wounds you suffered." 

Verrick proceeds to tell her of he and Norbacs battle with the Necromancer with emphasis on the hardships.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Geenaa will attack as soon as she is able, hitting the silly little boy over the head with her flail.
> 
> OOC: Got a 4 on initative.
> First attack: Attack roll 17, does 1 lethal and 8 non-lethal damage.
> ...




[occ]Are these your rolls before you bonus to hit? If so Geennaa hit twice... please include your bonus to hit after your rolls. Generally for NPC I will post there "Attack roll total" just as I don't want to post their BAB and stuff[/occ]

Thame lunges forward with a quick gab and is able to strike Geenaa for a glancing blow... however, Geenaa quickly strikes back for a hard blow that knocks the lad back a bit. He remains on his feet, for a second or two before he is driven to the ground by Geenaa's follow-up strike. He remains on the ground moaning... the other guards' looks around at each other, nodding their approval.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Stop the ´lord´ nonsense. You make me feel as if I a noble" says Norbac with a final note of disdain.
> 
> "Urgh! wait!" But the girl is gone. Norbac shakes his head and, hearing the sounds of fight, goes to see what´s happening.




Heading down to the courtyard he notices Geenaa standing over the semi-conscious body of a guardsman. The other guards are nodding their heads and seem quit impressed with her. A sergeant shakes his head and says "*Well now, that lad always had more rocks then sense that be fer sure... but ye bested him well. I be a guess that there an't one of us would give you much of a run fer your coin if ye ask me... although I would hope a few of them would last more then 10 seconds...Hergen yer up. Try not to hurt her to made now missy, she's got the witching hour guard shift tonight.*" he says to Geenaa. Hergen steps forward with some new reluctance but does not shirk or back down


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Lorien first searches to see if there are any survivors who need help. He then scans for information:
> 
> 1) How long ago was this place attacked?
> 2) Can he track where the attackers came from?
> ...




Doing a quick look around, Lorien finds no one else around, nor any other bodies. In order of the other searches...

1) more then likely last night. One of the buildings was burned then and the one that is burning now, looks like its thatch roof catch on fire a hour or so ago
2)He fines tracks coming from and leaving toward the east side of the homestead. There are other tracks coming from north and south, but they all appear to be heading east after the attack
3) There seems to be a set of four or five, giant size humanoid footprints, maybe 8 or 9 huge wolves or bear like prints that he has never seen the likes of before, and six sets of horse prints. There is also the wheeled groves' of a wagon that came and went.
4) the east
5) Lorien would guess that there were 15 or 16 adults living in the settlement with 10 to 12 children... so all the children and 9 to 10 adults are missing 
6) it looks like they left early this morning (8 to 10 hours ago)
7) looking around the villages some more, Lorien finds the prints of Humans and giant (more then like Ogre) prints. There are also signs of two-legged wolf or dog like beings, some huge wolves or bears (not sure), and horses. Doing a quick search he also sees where one of the giants' size prints ends suddenly... it seems that the beast started flying at some point...

... a fairly through search takes Lorien about 30 or 45 minutes. Looking around outside the homestead he sees that some of the cattle where killed by arrows while others had their throats ripped out by something with a very big bite. The prints of the huge wolf/bear things are all over out hear, along with the prints of the two-legged wolf/dog-men.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Sounds delightful, I read many such stories in my youth. I set out to live such a life myself, but I discovered that the stories leave out some rather unpleasant details. Most of the time I find that on such an adventure you're always tired, hungry, dirty or if you're not dirty then it must be pouring down rain, and either its hot enough to fry eggs on a shield or so cold your sword is frozen to the scabbard. The heroes you meet usually have one eye, missing teeth, fleas and smell like pigs. The damsels in distress are never as lovely as you my dear. The priests get all the treasure to pay for healing the wounds you suffered."
> 
> Verrick proceeds to tell her of he and Norbacs battle with the Necromancer with emphasis on the hardships.




Kaleen is delighted by Verricks stories and laughs, ohs and ahs thoughout the telling. Some of the other guest in the library overhear and also start listen with a good deal of interest. Smiling and listening quitly...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick quickly warms to having an audience. He tells the tale with an eye toward humor paints Norbac as a hero with himself a bit more humble. In particular he will give considerable attention to the dry rattle of undead bones. He will cast a Mage Hand spell under the guise of describing the Necromancer's parting incantation. Then he will say with great solemnity that "I know the Necromancer is still out there somewhere and sometimes late I find myself listning for the aweful rattle of those undead bones." At this point he will rattle some loose bits of furniture or candlesticks, whatever is handy behind his audience with the spell. Hopefully, this will give everyone a start. 

He will then take a book or two and say to Kaleen, "well lass all that story telling has left me as dry as those old bones. Would you join me for some refreshment?"


----------



## Rayex (Jul 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Are these your rolls before you bonus to hit? If so Geennaa hit twice... please include your bonus to hit after your rolls. Generally for NPC I will post there "Attack roll total" just as I don't want to post their BAB and stuff[/occ]





OOC: Those rolls are including the bonuses to hit. I rolled really bad!


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 10, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

[ooc: @work, sorry, but using; Diplomacy(5) Gather Information(5) Sense Motive(5) - to make things go easier and find-out more information about Daynah]

Turing to Noss, "Thank you Noss, I know that you must have other duties, but, I would mind your compony through this task..."

Walking with Noss, walking torwards the dawrf, Defrel grins, _ Gotta love things in this world..._

"Greetings, Volegrim ap Stennell of Good Hills" Defrel bows.

"I am indeed looking to sell this war-staff, however, it was made by no Elvish Grandmother, it was made by a dwarven monk by the name of Drinil, during the wars and served him well.  Many foes fell to his strikes, I would now, he was in my company during these battles.  He died in battle as any dwarf would want."

Defrel smirks a bit, "As someone of your skill can see, the staff is made of the rare darkwood, and capped at both ends by dwarven steel..."  Taking out a coin and spinning it over his knuckles, "I am looking for a short-spear of at least master work guailty, I was also wondering if you carried a weapon known as a Chakram, or, where I might find one?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Verrick quickly warms to having an audience. He tells the tale with an eye toward humor paints Norbac as a hero with himself a bit more humble. In particular he will give considerable attention to the dry rattle of undead bones. He will cast a Mage Hand spell under the guise of describing the Necromancer's parting incantation. Then he will say with great solemnity that "I know the Necromancer is still out there somewhere and sometimes late I find myself listning for the aweful rattle of those undead bones." At this point he will rattle some loose bits of furniture or candlesticks, whatever is handy behind his audience with the spell. Hopefully, this will give everyone a start.




Verrick audience smile and clap throughout, entertained by his story. One, a young bard by the name of Sannick says "*A fine tale indeed...mayhaps with your permission I would very much like to compose a tale based on your story. This Norbac sounds wonderful, and would indeed make for a fine Heroic Song...*"




			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He will then take a book or two and say to Kaleen, "well lass all that story telling has left me as dry as those old bones. Would you join me for some refreshment?"




Kaleen is delighted and goes to fetch whichever drink Verrick might request…


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2004)

*Verrrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> One, a young bard by the name of Sannick says "*A fine tale indeed...mayhaps with your permission I would very much like to compose a tale based on your story. This Norbac sounds wonderful, and would indeed make for a fine Heroic Song...*"




"Certainly Sannick, Norbac is a most devote Priest of Tritherion and a very loyal companion. He is indeed a hero. I trust you will compose a song worthy of him. You have been a wonderful audience, but I must attend to other things, I bid you all good day."

_Always leave them wanting more... _ 

Following Kaleen out "My dear, I have a taste for some sweet summer ale, where in this rock pile do they keep the good stuff cool?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> [ooc: @work, sorry, but using; Diplomacy(5) Gather Information(5) Sense Motive(5) - to make things go easier and find-out more information about Daynah]




[occ]That's ok, assuming a Gather Infromation total of 11, no one seems to have heard of her, but Noss promises to continue asking arond[/occ] 




			
				djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> "Greetings, Volegrim ap Stennell of Good Hills" Defrel bows.
> 
> "I am indeed looking to sell this war-staff, however, it was made by no Elvish Grandmother, it was made by a dwarven monk by the name of Drinil, during the wars and served him well.  Many foes fell to his strikes, I would now, he was in my company during these battles.  He died in battle as any dwarf would want."
> 
> Defrel smirks a bit, "As someone of your skill can see, the staff is made of the rare darkwood, and capped at both ends by dwarven steel..."  Taking out a coin and spinning it over his knuckles, "I am looking for a short-spear of at least master work guailty, I was also wondering if you carried a weapon known as a Chakram, or, where I might find one?"




[occ]Sense Motives 15 total, Defrel is pretty sure the dwarf just wants to haggle[/occ]

The dwarf grumbles a bit and says "*Aye well I do indeed have me a spear of the type ye be asking about... as for a Chakram, no I have not one handy. I am sure ye could get one in Hardby, there are a few smith there, course they be human at best.*" 

Looking down at the staff he huff a bit and says "*Now then on to this staff, and this so called dwarven monk... hmph...a wild tale indeed, why in my day...*" when he is interrupted by a female voice behind you both, who says "*Now, now Volegrim we have no time to toddle here, be so kind as to finish your business quickly... we must be off*"

Turning toward the voice is a very beautiful elven maiden, dressed in a white blouse and light green riding pants with knee-high black boots. She is wearing a very fine Rapier at her side, and her long blond hair is tided back into a single braid. She bows her head to Defrel and says with a slight smirk and glint in her clear blue eyes "*Do not take his huffing and buffing to seriously good sir, it is simply what he does for enjoyment... that and killing orcs... oh and drinking…*"


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 10, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

[ooc: thanks.]

As the dwarf begins his grumble, Defrel can't help but smirk, "Well then, I think I would like to take a look at the spear you speak of, and thank you for the information about the Chakram..."

Hearing the lady;s voice Defrel turns and bows, "Greetings me lady, I am Defrel de Lost, and you be?"

Upon the responce is polite then goes back to the dwarf, "What would you give me for the staff?"

[ooc: Defrel will bargin for a middle-line price for the staff, and a cheap price for the spear, he will then by Noss a minor weapon of his choice...]


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 10, 2004)

*Philo Human Paladin*

OOC: sorry, I''ve had trouble keeping up with the pace of this game; will try harder...

After visiting the local shrine to Heironeous for a private ceremony in the morning, Philo attends Derish of Pelor's morning ceremony in its entirety, and afterwards give's Derish praise for the ceremony.

Philo then wanders the festival, offering help to ladies and other's in need when he can, and grants any who ask a holy blessing.  He helps himself to modest refreshements when offered but abstains from drink.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *Philo Human Paladin*
> OOC: sorry, I''ve had trouble keeping up with the pace of this game; will try harder...




[occ]No problem... I tend to post lots but I will catch you up. Just got to check something before my next post though[/occ]


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> 2)He fines tracks coming from and leaving toward the east side of the homestead. There are other tracks coming from north and south, but they all appear to be heading east after the attack
> 3) There seems to be a set of four or five, giant size humanoid footprints, maybe 8 or 9 huge wolves or bear like prints that he has never seen the likes of before, and six sets of horse prints. There is also the wheeled groves' of a wagon that came and went.
> 5) Lorien would guess that there were 15 or 16 adults living in the settlement with 10 to 12 children... so all the children and 9 to 10 adults are missing
> 6) it looks like they left early this morning (8 to 10 hours ago)
> 7) looking around the villages some more, Lorien finds the prints of Humans and giant (more then like Ogre) prints. There are also signs of two-legged wolf or dog like beings, some huge wolves or bears (not sure), and horses. Doing a quick search he also sees where one of the giants' size prints ends suddenly... it seems that the beast started flying at some point...




Lorien goes back to examine the wagon tracks. Does the trail seem to be deeper when leaving the village then when the wagon arrived? How many horses are pulling the wagon.

These are the facts that Lorien is almost certain of:
1) The village was ambushed from the North, South and East. The surviving inhabitants were taken as prisoners.
2) The attackers included 4-5 ogres, 6 humans on horseback, and some beasts, possibly bugbears. As to the flying/jumping creature, he is not certain.
3) They have an 9-11 hour lead - wagon paced heading east. A wagon could not travel more then 2 miles per hour, and they are probably not using the king's road for fear of being stopped. They can not be too far away. 

It has been almost an hour since he sent Arianrhod for help. If he sees no help in sight, he will take out one of his arrows, cut off the feather and lay it on the ground, facing east. he will peg 4 other arrows in the ground around this arrow. He will then make a hot pursuit on the trail.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> As the dwarf begins his grumble, Defrel can't help but smirk, "Well then, I think I would like to take a look at the spear you speak of, and thank you for the information about the Chakram..."
> 
> Hearing the lady's voice Defrel turns and bows, "Greetings me lady, I am Defrel de Lost, and you be?"




The elf maiden nods her head towards Defrel and says "*My pardon good sir, I am Hafenree of the Golden Tree. Well meet.*"



			
				djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> Upon the responce is polite then goes back to the dwarf, "What would you give me for the staff?"
> 
> [ooc: Defrel will bargin for a middle-line price for the staff, and a cheap price for the spear, he will then by Noss a minor weapon of his choice...]




The dwarf looks back at the elf and then back at Defrel, huffs a bit more and says "*Well now laddie, we an't buying much right now... we be selling wares. But I suppose I might be able to unload it quick back in Hardby...*"

[occ]I am assuming that you spent 340gp for the staff correct? Just want to make sure. Masterwork shortspear would be 301gp. With some back and forth, he _might_ trade you the staff for the spear, sayign "transportation" costs to Hardby. He would throw in a dagger for Noss. NOW if I am wrong about the price of teh staff let me know. If you want to make a Diplomacy roll you might get him to part with some money, but...[/occ]

As you are talking a lite white horse is lead out to Hafenree who quickly mounts up. There is a white bow and fine green fletched arrows tied to the saddle. She looks down at you and says "*We mean not to be rude friend Defrel... lost*" to which she smiles lightly "[/b]but we are need to meet our party in Hardby tonight. Enjoy the festival...[/b]"



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> After visiting the local shrine to Heironeous for a private ceremony in the morning, Philo attends Derish of Pelor's morning ceremony in its entirety, and afterwards give's Derish praise for the ceremony.
> 
> Philo then wanders the festival, offering help to ladies and other's in need when he can, and grants any who ask a holy blessing. He helps himself to modest refreshements when offered but abstains from drink.




Wandering about the castle, Philo is greeted by many happy people enjoying the festival. Many do ask for his blessing and talk with him about little matters. Eventually he wanders out into the main courtyard to see Defrel talking with a dwarf next to a horse drawn cart and an elven maid sitting on a white horse. 

There are other people coming to and fro when a lady on a gray mare flying into the courtyard at full speed. Her horse is shaking near collapse with exhaustion. The lady is Arianrhod and she cries out "*Raiders, Lorien sent me back to roust the guard... raiders...*" Attendants and other servants rush forward to help the lass down. Tears are streaming down her face and a guard yells at Noss "*Alert the Dame, quickly man...*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Lorien goes back to examine the wagon tracks. Does the trail seem to be deeper when leaving the village then when the wagon arrived? How many horses are pulling the wagon.




[occ] Yes, the wagon got heavier after it left the village[/occ]



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> It has been almost an hour since he sent Arianrhod for help. If he sees no help in sight, he will take out one of his arrows, cut off the feather and lay it on the ground, facing east. he will peg 4 other arrows in the ground around this arrow. He will then make a hot pursuit on the trail.




[occ] It would take Arianrhod pretty close to an hour or hard riding to return the castle... so help is more then likely at least an hour behind Lorien[/occ]

Placing the arrows, Lorien heads out to pursue the raiders... the trail leads into the hills, and rougher ground. Lorien can tell that whomever these raiders are they are driving the wagon hard and that the wheels are cutting deep into the ground. They must be reinforced or something for them not to have been broken yet. 

After about hour of fast pursuit, the trail leads into a fast moving rocky stream cutting through the hills. The trail does not continue onto the other side. The stream is running somewhat north to south [occ]Survival check you might be able to figure out which way they went, but it is not easy to see[/occ]


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 11, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

Defrel smiles slightly as the elf introduces herself, he respon in elvish, "Greetings, Hafenree of the Golden Tree, it is an honor..." Handing the staff to the dwarf...

"Let us finish this business, the staff for the spear and a simple dagger for the lad here, plus 10gp for your trouble?" Speaking in common...

[ooc: After the transaction, he will give the dagger to Noss, commenting that it is better to be prepared then not, he will teach him to hide the blade in his servent's uniform (using hide skill), then will ask Noss to lead him to Verrick, and return the spear to his room]


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 12, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien tries to spot the tracks _(Survival Roll 27)_.
If he cannot find tracks, he will make his choice on possible places of escape. What is to the north of him, and what's to the south? If the sea is to the south - a more likely place to escape via boat, then Lorien will head south.

Regardless, he leaves another arrow pointing in the direction he's heading.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> 2) The attackers included 4-5 ogres, 6 humans on horseback, and some beasts, possibly bugbears. As to the flying/jumping creature, he is not certain.




[occ] I wanted to clear up one thing as I re-read this. The big wolf-bear like prints were 4-legged animals, the smaller more wolf or dog like prints were 2-legged creatures.[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> [ooc: After the transaction, he will give the dagger to Noss, commenting that it is better to be prepared then not, he will teach him to hide the blade in his servent's uniform (using hide skill), then will ask Noss to lead him to Verrick, and return the spear to his room]




As Defrel is about to leave the courtyard, a lady on a gray mare flying into the courtyard at full speed. Her horse is shaking near collapse with exhaustion. The lady is Arianrhod and she cries out "Raiders, Lorien sent me back to roust the guard... raiders..." Attendants and other servants rush forward to help the lass down. Tears are streaming down her face and a guard yells at Noss "Alert the Dame, quickly man..."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Lorien tries to spot the tracks _(Survival Roll 27)_.
> If he cannot find tracks, he will make his choice on possible places of escape. What is to the north of him, and what's to the south? If the sea is to the south - a more likely place to escape via boat, then Lorien will head south.
> 
> Regardless, he leaves another arrow pointing in the direction he's heading.




[occ]Gaining his baring, Lorien is pretty sure these are the headwaters of the of the Storm Run, a stream that should run into the Long Brook and eventually into the Mistmarsh... in the opposite direction, the stream should eventually run to Storm Keep about 30 miles south of here as the crow flies. But after seeking tracks, he sees a rut cut into the streambed 15 or 20 feet north of where the wagon entered. Spending a bit of time he is pretty sure that they are heading north...[/occ]

Heading north for 20 to 30 minutes, running on both sides of the stream and looking for tracks, about a mile north he again picks up the trail of the wagon and the rest as they leave the river. The day is getting old and shadows are starting to grow long... continuing the chase, Lorien heads deeper in the rough, broken terrain, amazed that the creatures are maintaining their pace... the canyons and washed out hills growing deeper and darker. 

[occ]Lorien can make another survival check and also a Spot and Listen check[/occ]


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 12, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

As the women bursts into the courtyard, Defrel grabs the spear from Noss' hands, upon hearing her words, Defrel turns to Noss...

"I bid you good well Noss, send someone to saddles my horse!  I will help where I can!"

Defrel begins a run to his room, _Lovely, I was just enjoy today, now this, who in the hells is this Lorien?  Stupid people, stupid..._

- - -
Entering his room, Defrel slows his pace, tossing the spear on the bed, he begins to undress, packing his clothes as he does.

Unpacking a pair of fine dark-brown hunting leathers, sitting on the bed, he pulls the pants, over his legs, tying his boots tight, drapping his chest in a shirt of the same leather, then a thick black leather belt.

Turning to his belongings, he dawns a shirt of fine mithral chain, a sheath designed for his back, dropping a stellito dagger into his boot, and punching dagger into the seath on his belt.

Dropping to criss-crossing bandoliers of daggers acroos his chest, dawns a pair of black-leather gloves, he dawns a buckler on his left wrist.  Checking the pouches on his belt, and grabbing  up his spear and saddle bags..._Time to go to work_

[OOC: Defrel will head to the stable and make sure Gandi is saddled, then find where the account of event is beging given.  If he see Verrick, he will approve the man....]


----------



## Someone (Jul 12, 2004)

OOC: Does Norbac hear what Arianrhod said?

If he does, he shouts "Just wait for me!" and runs full speed for his weapons.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 12, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien continues in his pursuit. If night falls, he will dismount Avallon and take a 2 hour sleeping break (all he needs) and then resume.

How long ago were the tracks that he found made? Surely he is gaining on them. But how much.

He keeps a vigilant watch for any surprises.

_Survival: 23. Spot: 21. Listen: 25_


----------



## Rayex (Jul 12, 2004)

*Geenaa, female human barbarian*

If Geenaa hears the call, she will excuse herself and run to the commotion.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

If Verrick hears the comotion he will abandon his quest for ale and investigate.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> OOC: Does Norbac hear what Arianrhod said?
> 
> If he does, he shouts "Just wait for me!" and runs full speed for his weapons.




Norbac and Geenaa hear some shouting from the main courtyard when a guard run in and says "*Hey Serg, we gots' a problem… it sounds like dem raiders have attacked another homestead!!!*”

The Sergeant at arms curses and says to the guards standing around “*Get yer gear ye dogs, we might need to marshal the watch…*” he then heads toward the main courtyard to find out what is going on. Looking back and Norbac he says “*Iffin ye want to come, I can’t stop ye there but I advise against it… if it the Wafkin boys, those bastards have been hitting the outline farms and homesteads fer a while now. They move to fast fer us to catch them normally and head off into the north of the Abbor-Alz and da disputed border with the Duchy of Urnst. The noble from dat region did threaten the Dame with a war iffin we crossed into dat area… so its be a bad situation…*”


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Lorien continues in his pursuit. If night falls, he will dismount Avallon and take a 2 hour sleeping break (all he needs) and then resume.
> 
> How long ago were the tracks that he found made? Surely he is gaining on them. But how much.
> 
> ...





Lorien thinks that he has catch up at least an hour, maybe two on the raiders, but they are driving that wagon hard... harder then Lorien would assume that they could. 

As night is falling, Lorien dismounts and continues to follow the trail. About an hour or so after night fall, he hears the cawing of a crow, not to far above him in the trees and then it's flight away from him. He does not see it but it gets the idea that it is heading the direction he is going...

He is getting sleeping but...[occ] You can make a Fort check (+4 because of Endurance) to avoid any exhaustion penalties. The first one right now is not too bad, but you will need another one every two additional hours you continue the pursuit, and the DC will increase [/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> If Verrick hears the comotion he will abandon his quest for ale and investigate.




As Verrick is about to head off with Kelaan in search of drink, another maid comes up to her and says "*Kaleen, oh my dear, raiders! Raiders have attacked again. The Dame is calling up the Watch!*"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> As Verrick is about to head off with Kelaan in search of drink, another maid comes up to her and says "*Kaleen, oh my dear, raiders! Raiders have attacked again. The Dame is calling up the Watch!*"




 "Perhaps I can be of some assistance." "Kaleen, can you have my horse saddled while I gather my gear?" 

Verrick hurries to his room and begins to to put on armor and his weapons. He carefully checks his material components and other items. Once he is satisfied he gathers Rauxy and heads for the stable.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 12, 2004)

*Philo Human Paladin*

If Arianrhod needs asistance or Healing, Philo offers her aid, including his _Lay on Hands_ ability if need be.  Also, he attempts to ask what or who the raiders are.

Otherwise, he rushes towards wherever the party members, or local leaders, are to find out how to help with the defence.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 12, 2004)

Those in the courtyard (at present Philo, Norbac and Geenaa) listen as different guards come and go, servants run about and general panic seems to be in the air. When the Dame arrives she listens to Arianrhod who tells that story that her and Lorien where out riding and that she saw smoke over a hill and ravens in the air. Lorien told her to rush back to the castle and warn them that it must be a raiders attack. He went to check it out and that she was to summon help. The Dame and Sergeant get a pretty good idea where they were at and she says "*Assemble the guard and summon Refleev and his woodsmen. Pack for 3 days and be ready to head out before sunset*" (about two or three hours from now)

As this is happening, Verrick and Defrel are arriving at the courtyard. It will take the guard at least an hour or two to prepare to move out. The party might be able to leave in 15 or 20 minutes if they wanted to…


----------



## Someone (Jul 12, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> "They move to fast fer us to catch them normally and head off into the north of the Abbor-Alz and da disputed border with the Duchy of Urnst. The noble from dat region did threaten the Dame with a war iffin we crossed into dat area… so its be a bad situation…[/b]”




"Don´t worry for me, those not the first raiders I chase. And I don´t care for borders and such nonsense."

Norbac is ready just gathering his weapons, but waits a little to see if Verrick or any of the others are coming too.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> As this is happening, Verrick and Defrel are arriving at the courtyard. It will take the guard at least an hour or two to prepare to move out. The party might be able to leave in 15 or 20 minutes if they wanted to…




"I think we should make haste. Lorien is a very capable fellow, but I don't think he can handle an entire raiding party on his own. You look ready for action Norbac, what say the rest of you? Do we ride now and let the guard follow?"


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 13, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien finds a concealed place where he can sleep for 2 hours (all he needs for a full night's rest due to the ring of sustenance).

He does not light a fire for warmth (doesn't need that either due to the Endure Elements  spell). 

As soon as he wakes up, he resumes his tracking.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 13, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"Verrick, I know not this lorien, however, you have shown me kindness in the search for one I lost, I say let us ride..." _ Time to hunt agian Gandi..._

"The longer we wait, the worse the out-come if everyone is healthy..."


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 13, 2004)

*Philo   Human Paladin6*

I agree with Verrick.  We should make off with all haste.  It will take the guard some time to get organized.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I agree with Verrick.  We should make off with all haste.  It will take the guard some time to get organized.




"I expect that you sir paladin can make greater speed than the guard as well. And I must agree with Defrel that haste will only increase our chances of saving some of the victoms. Geena will you join us?" Verrick mounts up. "Well Norbac another chance for glory, shall we ride."


----------



## Someone (Jul 13, 2004)

*Norbac, half orc cleric.*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Well Norbac another chance for glory, shall we ride."




"Leave glory for others. I told you what raiders do and what I´ve seen them doing. Now, if I find a horse that could carry me, that would be great."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 14, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Lorien finds a concealed place where he can sleep for 2 hours (all he needs for a full night's rest due to the ring of sustenance).
> 
> He does not light a fire for warmth (doesn't need that either due to the Endure Elements  spell).
> 
> As soon as he wakes up, he resumes his tracking.




Lorien finds a concealed and safe place and sleeps two hours and wakes an hour or so before midnight to resume his hunt...


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 14, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Leave glory for others. I told you what raiders do and what I´ve seen them doing. Now, if I find a horse that could carry me, that would be great."





Back at the Castle still two hours before sunset, the party quickly assembles their gear and weapons, and mount. There is one other person who seems to be ready also. He is an older, rough looking human, dressed in brown leathers. He is riding a half-wild looking pinto stallion, and wearing a number of different weapons. Approaching the group he says "*I be Refleev, and will cut a trail for the lads to follow if ye have me. I know the lands to the east of here well. From the young lady's tale, I think that the place attack was the homestead of Yass Koth, about an hour or so hard ride from here. We best be off for sunset. The rest of the woodsmen will lead the guard when they be ready…*"


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 14, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

*"A raven is not a nocturnal bird"*, Lorien ponders. I suspect foul (_excuse the pun_) play. Lorien proceeds with caution. He suspects that the raven might be some kind of familiar used as a guard for the raiders. He will travel as softly and use the cover of the trees as much as possible.

_Spells Memorized:
Endure Elements
Entangle_


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 14, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

_And now, who is this?_
"Greetings, Refleev, I know not the talents of my compaions, however, I would welcome a pathfinder on this trek..." Defrel speaks, turning to the others, "I am Defrel the Lost, of Greyhawk, I travel for my own reasons...we would do well to have this man travel with us..."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> _And now, who is this?_
> "Greetings, Refleev, I know not the talents of my compaions, however, I would welcome a pathfinder on this trek..." Defrel speaks, turning to the others, "I am Defrel the Lost, of Greyhawk, I travel for my own reasons...we would do well to have this man travel with us..."




"Indeed this road is new to me. Please good Refleev do lead us as you blaze your trail. I would consider it an honor to ride with you. Let us make haste."


----------



## Rayex (Jul 14, 2004)

*Geenaa - Female Barbarian*

"Yes, I agree! Let us make haste!" the young woman agrees with the rest of the party. 
"Greetings Refleev, I am Geenaa the furious. I am sure we all are happy to have a skilled tracker joining us." she says and smiles at the man. 
"Well then, what are we waiting for?"


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 15, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"Agreed," Defrel states as he mounts Gondi, "Let us ride for what awaits..."


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 15, 2004)

*Philo    Human Paladin*

Philo urges all to make haste.  He then reaches for his symbol of Heironeous, an amulet he proudly wears which bears the lightning bolt in hand, holds the symbol aloft, and calls for Silvermane, his mount.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 15, 2004)

After borrowing one of the larger steeds from the Dame's stables, Norbac and the rest head out of the castle, Refleev leading the way. About an hour and a half later, the group comes upon the half burnt out homestead. There is only an hour or so of sunlight left, as they group spreads out and looks around. Very quickly the arrows that someone left places out on the ground. It is easy to determine that this is probably the work of Lorien. 

Refleev says in a gruff voice "*Lad knows his woodcraft… the trail is leading east… just like the rest. This not be a good sign. We best make haste…*" he then goes about marking some trees and placing a color rock next to it. 

Again the party heads out, and as sun is setting they come upon the stream cutting through the hills. "*This be the Storm River… what be that I wonder?*"  as he spots another of Lorien's arrows, this time pointing north. Refleev start making more marks for the trail and says "*If the lad can keep it up we can push on into the night. We might catch them, but these fiends will not rest until they are… safe back in their thrice curse hold where the Dame's men can not cross into…*" 

Heading north the darkness of the night falls quickly upon the land. The group moves to where the raiders cut back out of the stream and once again headed north. Refleev again makes trail markings and signs for the guard that will follow. By touchlight now, the party moves on into the broken and hilly terrain. 

Even in the dark, it is not to hard to follow the trail left by the heavy wagon as it cuts into the earth…It is getting closer to midnight now, and everyone is fairly tired. 

[occ]To push on much longer will require a Fort save (Endurance adds +4 to this roll) to avoid fatigued. Each two hours more will require and additional check and the DC will increase. If the first check fails then successive check will are verses Exhaustion.[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Very quickly the arrows that someone left places out on the ground. It is easy to determine that this is probably the work of Lorien.
> 
> Even in the dark, it is not to hard to follow the trail left by the heavy wagon as it cuts into the earth…It is getting closer to midnight now, and everyone is fairly tired.




Verrick picks up Lorien's arrows. _He made need these and Refleev obviously has his own system. _ 

[ooc\]How long since we last found one of Lorien's arrows? [/ooc]

"Refleev, you've done a wonderful job. How close do you think we are to our quarry? Are we still on the trail of my friend Lorien?"


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 16, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"Two thoughts Refleev, how far do you think are quarry is?  And if need be is there a place to make camp down the trail more if need be?"


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2004)

*Norbac, half orc cleric*

"Let´s continue some more" says the half orc. "I´m not tired yet, and we could surprise them while they sleep."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "Let´s continue some more" says the half orc. "I´m not tired yet, and we could surprise them while they sleep."





"Surprise them eh? I had no idea you could be stealthy Norbac. Might not be a bad idea, but I expect they are a bit more comfortable in the dark than we are. I'm willing to press on a bit, but I don't want to be too tired to fight when we do catch up to them."


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 17, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"Agree, sneaking is something I do have skill in, minor as it is, I will go to the front with are guide..." _I was wrong about tgat one, tactics are smart..._ Dfrel smirks, "let us ride on..."


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 17, 2004)

*Philo  Human Paladin*

Let's press on.  I don't always approve of such tactics, Defrel, but in this case they might just save lives.  Lead on!


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 20, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

[ooc: Is everything okay with the game? Players? DM? /ooc]


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 21, 2004)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> [ooc: Is everything okay with the game? Players? DM? /ooc]




I'm here.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 21, 2004)

[occ]sorry all, had a bit of a problem last few days and was out, back now

Refleev says "*The lad is about 2 hours a head of us, but we will make up some time, as he is leaving marks for us. My best guess be thy raiders are 10 to 12 hour ahead of us. They can move fasters then anyone would ever believe that be true. They would be heading for the mountains, about 80 or 90 miles by the crow flies. Every time we've tracked them in the past they never stopped. They drive there beast like the whips of the Old One himself were upon their backs...*"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]sorry all, had a bit of a problem last few days and was out, back now
> 
> Refleev says "*The lad is about 2 hours a head of us, but we will make up some time, as he is leaving marks for us. My best guess be thy raiders are 10 to 12 hour ahead of us. They can move fasters then anyone would ever believe that be true. They would be heading for the mountains, about 80 or 90 miles by the crow flies. Every time we've tracked them in the past they never stopped. They drive there beast like the whips of the Old One himself were upon their backs...*"




"Well, your news is most disheartning. I think we should press on a bit and at least try to catch up with Lorien. "









*OOC:*


Welcome back.


----------



## Someone (Jul 21, 2004)

Norbac´s stomach sink. "I wish I able to cast more powerful spells. We could turn into mist and fly very quickly after them, but I still don´tunderstand that magics. I say yes, we continue a little to catch Lorien."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 21, 2004)

Pressing on past Midnight, the group does indeed catch up with Lorien just as he has awaken and reading himself to again start following the wagon. 

[occ]If the rest of the group wishes to continue with Lorien please make Fort checks (I will roll for your horses; Endurance feat adds +4 to your roll). Lorien is rested as of now and can continue without a roll due to his 'magic'[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Well met Lorien. I'm glad we found you. I fear we are due for a rest now." He looks at the Lorien and refleeve. "Are we making any progress on the raiders?"


----------



## Rayex (Jul 21, 2004)

*Geenaa - Female Barbarian*

"Yes, a rest would be nice but I would like to go on if we might gain on the raiders." 
Although is has been a long ride so far, the young woman seems more than capable to continue the chase.


OOC: Fortitude check 28


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 21, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

This is our chance to catch up. Who knows what those poor souls have to endure. I suggest we move on.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 22, 2004)

[occ]Lorien and Refleeve are sure that you have shaved at least two many three hours off the raiders lead... if you push on and don't rest you might be able to reach them before they hit their home base...maybe but that is only if you and the horses hold out


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 22, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

_Well, this has been a fun little ride..._

"Greetings, you most be Lorien, I am Defrel de Lost," Defrel says smirking to the man from on his horse, "Care to shar any information on this current problem?"


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 22, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

_Well, this has been a fun little ride..._

"Greetings, you most be Lorien, I am Defrel de Lost," Defrel says smirking to the man from on his horse, "Care to shar any information on this current problem?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2004)

*Verrrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Well if we are gaining let us continue."

ooc: fort check 17


----------



## Someone (Jul 22, 2004)

"We can always rest if we don´t find them" says the half orc, who doesnt seem to be tired yet. (16)


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 22, 2004)

*Lorien Human Ranger*

Lorien informs them of what he discovered (see post# 105).
He asks Refleev for his insight too.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 23, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"So, you must be Lorien," Defrel sneers, "Greetings, I am Defrel de Lost, thank you for your information..." 

_Gods damn it...this is going to be odd..._

"What shall we do next?"


----------



## Someone (Jul 23, 2004)

*Norbac, half orc cleric.*



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Lorien informs them of what he discovered.




When he hears that, Norbac lets out a stream of words that normally one do not imagine being associated with clerics. When ends venting, he continues speaking: "Filthy gnolls, I´m sure, and other scum of that style. We can do nothing now" says. "I thought they not so much far away. We can´t reach them today, but if we press on maybe we could tomorrow."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Norbac lets out a stream of words that normally one do not imagine being associated with clerics.




"Norbac, I lack you flair for words, but indeed we must act with all haste to bring this foul raiders to justice."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 23, 2004)

Refleev can give no real extra insight... the raiders have attack other homesteads the last few month, maybe 3 others in total and made off with a number of the adults and children. The guard has never been able to catch up with them before then make it to the border and have run into patrols from Urnst (or at least patrols from the noble that controls the area north and east of the Abbor-Ablz mountains) who threaten war if they cross. The Dame has protested this to the courts of the Duchy of Urnst but they say there is nothing they can do about it. 

The group moves out then again, riding into the night, tired but determined. By daybreak the group is leading their tired horses out onto a wide open plain valley that leads to the foothills of the northern mountains far ahead. The trail leads straight out onto this rocky plain. Most of the vegetation here is brush and yellow grasses, and large borders were deposited there long ago. 

A dust cloud can be seen on the other side of the valley. Straining their eyes, it could very well be the wagon… 25 or 30 miles ahead. Lorien is sure that the group has cut the lead the raiders down another couple of hours. But they are not far from disputed lands between Urnst and the Domain of Greyhawk. Whoever they are they must be killing their animals to drive so hard…

[occ](everyone but Lorien who is continuing will need to make another Fort check to continue…)[/occ]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 23, 2004)

*Geenaa - Female Barbarian*

"It looks like we are cathcing up to them after all." the young barbarian excitedly exclaims, pointing at the dust cloud. "Let's ride on!" 
This young woman seems almost eager to catch their "prey". Wether she is eager to rescue the captives or if it is the upcoming battle that keeps her spirit up is unknown.

OOC: Fortitude check 14


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I must say catching sight of them gives me heart." 

ooc: Fort check 22!


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 24, 2004)

*Philo  Human Paladin*

OOC: Fort save -- Natural 20!

"Yes, we're gaining on them.  Let's not falter."


----------



## Someone (Jul 24, 2004)

Norbac looks tired (rolled a measly 13) but he mends that casting Lesser Restoration. "I hate to say this" says "But we won´t able to catch them today." Despite this, he´s decided to continue walking until he drops.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 24, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

[ooc: at work...]

Defrel turns to his comrades, 'Well, now, looks like we are finally gaining on them, eh?" _The hunt begins anew..._


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2004)

[occ]No problem, I will make your Fort for you,todal of a 15. Refleev makes both of his. Norbac does indeed look very tired but his spell is able to restore him enough to not suffer the affects. The horses can continue but they are starting to show the affects of the long ride...[/occ]

The group continues on, walking their tired horses often but making good time across the wide valley plain. By midday they make it into the foothills of the northern Abbor-Ablz. On and on the party follows the tracks of the raiders. The two foresters both can tell the raiders have not paused, have not slowed in the fast run towards the border… their stamina must be amazing or boosted by some unholy force…

The shadows of the day grow long as the sun slowly slips toward night, and still the trail leads on, deeper into the rough hills and low mountains. Most vegetation is stunted and spars here, and few living things are seen or heard as the pursuit continues…

As sunset approaches Refleev says "*Curses, we have come to the border… there be one of the 'centurion stone' marks that were set here in ages past… I… if we continue, we must use caution and attempt to avoid any patrols that we might encounter… if they find… me, it could be trouble for the Dame, and I want that not…*"

[occ]Again everyone needs a Fortitude check, Philo gains a +2 because of the natural 20 from the last roll[/b]

On the party rides, their exhausted yet faithful horses prodding forward, on into the lonely hills. The trail leads into a narrow and deep dried riverbed that wines back and worth through the hills. Night is rapidly approaching, the sky turning red at sunset…

[occ]Everyone please make and record the results of a Listen OR a Spot roll (your choice but only one)[/occ]


----------



## Someone (Jul 25, 2004)

"Won´t those raiders stop?" grunts Norbac, obviously very tired. Obviously, he´s not used to the saddle. Trying now to stay *on* it, he continues: "I think we´ll need to rest now, or the horses won´t stand it."

He´s not, however, so tired that he´s now aware of what surrounds him (spot 19)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Again everyone needs a Fortitude check, Philo gains a +2 because of the natural 20 from the last roll[/b]
> [occ]Everyone please make and record the results of a Listen OR a Spot roll (your choice but only one)[/occ]




ooc: fort 14, spot 21

"How long can they go on?"


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 26, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

_At least there is no conversation as we travel, odd, must folks tend to talk and talk on the road, hmmm...I quess everyone has there secrets..._

"Refleev, I beleive there is more to the story then what you are saying," Defrel speaks inreguards to the 'Centurion Stone', "please do speak more on the topic as it..."

Defrel lets the comment hang as waiting till the ranger speaks...

[ooc: will use 'people skills' with the ranger then Listen for 19]


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 26, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien is very quite the whole journey. His focus is entirely on rescueing the hostages.

_Fort: +19. Listen/Spot: +21_


----------



## Rayex (Jul 26, 2004)

"I agree with Norbac, our horses need the rest. I myself am quite able to go on but, I would not like to kill the horses in doing so."

OOC: Fortiude 20 and Listen 24


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 27, 2004)

[occ]Norbac is Fatigued now (can not charge or run, -2 to STR and DEX), rolling for Defrel got a total of 8, he is also now Fatigued. Refleev gets a 14, just making the roll. The rest are ok, although Norbac's and Verrick's horses look to be on their last legs

Refleev looks to Defrel and says "*Aye there be, but it is not something I wish to speak on much, for it all rumor or local tales they cannot always be trusted. The noble of this land is said to be an evil man with tainted blood, but he is the rightful ruler here and the Duke of Urnst is nothing if not a big followers of rules and tradition... the raiders we not be sure of as none of my lads have seen them but from what we have gathered from second hand stories and tales, we think that the leader of the group be a blue skinned Ogre of some kind. He is said to command dark magical forces and is a follower of one of the darker gods. There be a few other Ogres in his service along with dark men who deal in flesh and blood. Some of the tracks and other tales lead me to believe that their be Gnolls in his serves and that they right great Dire Hyenas or some kind. There is also some disciple of darkness that might be a kind of priest or something that is seen with them. He is said to dress in mail as dark as midnight and wears the skull of some great beast as a helm. That be all I have heard. The Dame hates these raiders but she will not unset the shaky alliances that exist between Greyhawk and Urnst... either can afford a war between the states right now with the Great Kingdom awaking in the south and Iuz on the move in the north... not to mention the red monks spreading dissent in the lands...*"

As the party discusses whether or not to continue, or at least whether or not their horses can, Geenaa thinks she hears a bird take flight just above them. She does not see it but is causes a cold shiver to run up the back of her spine… something unnatural about the sounds of the bird… something wrong that she can not place…


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 27, 2004)

Sorry for the absense; it may not matter now, but my last fort save was 16

Philo notices Geenaa looks uneasy and asks: What is it that bothers you?


----------



## Someone (Jul 27, 2004)

"The Dame shouldn´t worry, because I not of her court or have something to do with her." says Norbac. "I do what Trithereon and I feel right." 

He turns to Verrick. "Not the first time we hear about the guy with the skull in the head, hrm?" Norbac laughs quietly with a gurgling sound. "Maybe the girl not so nuts as I thought first."


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 27, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

As Refleev begins to speak, Defrel seems impassive, _Woodmen...this would have been important to know from the start..._

Nodding as the Ranger speaks, "I see..." Defrel states allowing the man to continue...

_Okay, evil noble with tainted blood, blue skinned Ogre "of some kind", Gnolls, Dark Gods, Dire Hyenas and a dark preiest..._

"Well, looks like we have a choices of foes then," Defrel smirks, and begins to mumble, "and a choice of plonder...When are we going to rest, I am in no shape for a fight if we catch up with them, and the horse do need a rest..."


----------



## Rayex (Jul 28, 2004)

*Geenaa the Furious - Human female barbarian*



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Philo notices Geenaa looks uneasy and asks: What is it that bothers you?




"I am not quite sure... There is something unnatural in the air... Something foul. Be alert my friends, keep your ears and eyes open and your weapons ready, just in case." the young woman absentmindedly pat her weapon and looks around, trying to catch sight of the bird.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Defrel and Norbac are right. We can't match their pace indefinately. Given the likelyhood of trouble I think we should find a sheltered place to rest. My horse is exhasted and I am fading fast as well. I have the feeling that the locals know we are coming." Looking at Refleev and Lorien, "do you think your woodcraft is suffient to convince the Duke's men that we have turned back?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 28, 2004)

Refleev looks to Lorien for a second and then nods his head "*Aye, there be many a switch back and hallow within these hills and this riverbed is old, with other ways cut into it. I be close to the end of my ropes also, but iffin ye want I will try an make a trail that turns back iffin Master Lorien can scout ye out a camp...*"

[occ]Assuming that you are in agreement, if not I can edit the following, and I will bum up the timeline a bit...

Lorien finds a good location for the group and their horses to hold up, away from the riverbed and safe from the elements (it is fairly cold already tonight). Setting up watches and eating a cold meal, Refleev turns a couple of hours later and falls instantly to spell...after telling whomever is on watch to wake him for his turn also.

While noises and sounds can be heard throughout the eve... night birds and lizards, maybe even a hunting cat, all watches are uneventful. Sleeping in a bit, and waking all a few hours after sunrise, the party again moves out. When they return to the riverbed, no other tracks but the party's and the raiders that you are following are visible. Refleev shakes his head and says "*Iffin they know we be a coming, why do they not send anyone back to check? Lessin they don't leave tracks...*"

Just after midday, the party slowly make it way up a hill and looks down into a deep valley spread below. In the center of the valley (about 4 miles from your present location) a large black stoned fortress or manor can been seen. All get the impression that it is some vast and noxious toad squatting there, atop a hill, surrounded on all sides by a wretched and diseased forest. Three towers rise up from the main fortess's _body_ like horns or spikes from a creatures back. Deep and dark windows looks like hollowed out holes or mutant eyes upon it unwholesome body. The trail of the wagon tracks leads straight into the ill forest, and a sense of forborne and sickness seems to cling to the very air you all breath...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The trail of the wagon tracks leads straight into the ill forest, and a sense of forborne and sickness seems to cling to the very air you all breath...




_This can't be good..._ 

"Refleev, do you know this place?"


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2004)

"Urgh, at least they stopped" says Norbac. "Let´s take a closer look, the forest will hide us. But before, now that we going to get into problems..." Norbac walks nex to to Verrick and touches his armor; "Trithereon ward you"

[OOC: Cast Magic Vestment on Verrick´s armor, +1 AC for 6 hours.]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "Urgh, at least they stopped" says Norbac. "Let´s take a closer look, the forest will hide us. But before, now that we going to get into problems..." Norbac walks nex to to Verrick and touches his armor; "Trithereon ward you"
> 
> [OOC: Cast Magic Vestment on Verrick´s armor, +1 AC for 6 hours.]




"Yes, we must look into this. Thank you my friend."


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 28, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien seems restless. He looks for any points where strategic lookouts would be placed.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 28, 2004)

Refleev shakes his head no and says "*I have never seen such a place... it must be an old fort from the days when Urnst was part of the Great Kingdom, an outpost mayhaps? I like it not, there is no cover get up to the woods... we would be see by any in the tower long before we made those cursed woods.*"

There is at least a mile maybe two of open ground down into the valley before one would enter the diseased trees that surround the fort. Anyone in one of the towers would easily see people moving around out here, especially on the trail that the wagon obviously took. The terrain is not totally barren though, with many bolder and wide corps of weeds spread throughout the valley. Looking about, Lorien can see no obvious ways to get to the keep unseen but if the group moved slowly and with luck or stealth they might be able to work their way in unseen. If the group just wanted to ride their horses hard down the trail it would take them maybe only 5 minutes to make the woods and the cover it would provide.


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2004)

[OOC: I assumed the forest was at hand, and cast the spell accordingly. Can I hold it until we get into the woods? Also, is there another way into the valley that could have a better access to the fortress?]

Norbac looks around, trying to find a better way to approach the sinister fortress."This stinks. If we have to get there without being seen we´ll have to wait the night."


----------



## Rayex (Jul 28, 2004)

*Geenaa the Furious - Female human barbarian*

"Well I'm all for riding hard for the trees. We might be lucky, and if we're not...  who knows. We won't be any help to the villagers standing here all day I know for sure." the young woman is starting to show some signs of impatience at having to wait.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 29, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien scans the fortress. 
1. Where will the easiest spot to sneak in to the castle be? 
2. How many sentries can view that spot? 
3. Where is it in relations to the main enterance?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I could make up to three of us invisable long enough to slip into the wood then they could do some scouting while the rest of us wait until nightfall."


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 29, 2004)

*Philo   Human Paladin*

Well, I think that the three of you (_Philo nods towards Verrick, Lorian, and the Barbarian_) would be better suited to scout around in the woods; I could guard our camp here.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 29, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

OOC: *Imprtant...*I had a personal emergency come up and I will not be able to post intill the 5th...my girlfriend just flew in to see me for a few days...so, it is very important for me to see her (;p)...I will gaming agian on the 5th...

...please NPC Defrel as needed, ie brash and protect of his "buddy" Verric...if he dies, he dies; I will just create a new one...

djordje


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *Philo   Human Paladin*
> Well, I think that the three of you (_Philo nods towards Verrick, Lorian, and the Barbarian_) would be better suited to scout around in the woods; I could guard our camp here.



"Lorien, Geena, do you wish to try going in now under a cloak of invisability? I must warn you that my power is not great and it is unlikely that we will be able to make it all the way to forest before the spell wears off. Hopefully, we can get close enough that the trees will hide us from watchers in the towers when we become visable."


----------



## Rayex (Jul 29, 2004)

*Geenaa the Furious - Human female barbarian*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Lorien, Geena, do you wish to try going in now under a cloak of invisability? I must warn you that my power is not great and it is unlikely that we will be able to make it all the way to forest before the spell wears off. Hopefully, we can get close enough that the trees will hide us from watchers in the towers when we become visable."





"We will just have to push it hard then. I'm up for it."


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 29, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

"I'm all for it. But how about setting a decoy as well. The rest of the party could start a 'smoke fire' in a different direction to capture the attention of the residents of the castle and thus distract them while we creep towards the keep."

_ooc: Did Lorien find the best spot to scale the walls yet?_


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> [OOC: I assumed the forest was at hand, and cast the spell accordingly. Can I hold it until we get into the woods? Also, is there another way into the valley that could have a better access to the fortress?]





[occ]Sure no problem... you have not cast it yet.[/occ]

---

Looking around, Lorien can see that there looks to be an old dried up gully to the north of here that would provide at least partial cover all the way down to the keep. He is not completely sure from this angle but more then likely only one of the towers would have a clear view of that area. There are also a large number of boulders, as if from a resent rockslide on the opposite side of the valley, that looks like it could give pretty good cover to someone on foot up into the woods. Again, only one of the towers would have a clear view of that side. The main gate (looking uncomfortably like the maul of some giant monster) is straight ahead so it would be on the opposite side of the rockslide and the side of the gully…


----------



## Someone (Jul 29, 2004)

When Lorien tell the group about the gull Norbac narrows his eyes trying to see it too. "Looks good" says with a grunt. "I for going through there right now."


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 29, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

"I suggest going under the cover of the boulders. Philo if you could create a diversion we would have a better chance of not been seen. Perhaps it would be better if Defrel, Refleev and I would try to getting thre without your magic, so that you and Geena could move faster towards the woods. We should randevous just inside the woods by the boulders."

Lorien looks at everyone, "should we go then".
_
ooc: If we decide to go my Move Silently / Hide bonuses are +9 each._


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> "I'm all for it. But how about setting a decoy as well. The rest of the party could start a 'smoke fire' in a different direction to capture the attention of the residents of the castle and thus distract them while we creep towards the keep."
> 
> _ooc: Did Lorien find the best spot to scale the walls yet?_





"That seems an excellent idea Lorien. I think we would have had only a couple of minutes after the spell wears off to be in good cover. Slipping up will allow me to save my better spells for combat."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 31, 2004)

[occ]Just want to make sure about what the plan is before posting next... so Lorien, Defrel, and Refleev will make their way to the other side of the valley (on horseback it will take about an hour). Then Philo, Norbac, Genaa and Verrick will create a deversion and...then?[/occ]


----------



## Someone (Jul 31, 2004)

(OOC: Either wysiwyg or I did not understand exactly what you said. If I´m right, there´s another way to reach the woods and the castle that has at least some cover from fallen boulders and can only be spotted from one tower. Since it´s clearly the best path, why should be divide our forces -always a bad idea- and start a diversion that will scream we´re here!? I suggest that we all simply go through the dried gully)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

ooc: I think the idea of spliting the party had to do with the fact that we didn't know of a good reasonably concealed route in. However, I think the question is still if some of the party should wait until darkness to approach. How stealthy is everyone? One tower could still be a lot of sentries.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 31, 2004)

(OOC: I"d also agree to not splitting up, and causing a diversion, if it can be avoided)


----------



## Someone (Jul 31, 2004)

OOC: Norbac is slightly more stealthy than the average cleric, and that´s not a lot. However, half a party is as good as no party. If we want some exploration, one is enough. 

IC: Norbac scratches the back of his neck and grunts: "The simplest the plant, the better, I learned that in the war. We all go there through the gully, storm the place and shove that guy´s skull helmet where the sun doesn´t shine. Anything involving dividing the people, distractions and that kind of things are just opportunities for something to fail."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 31, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> (OOC: Either wysiwyg or I did not understand exactly what you said. If I´m right, there´s another way to reach the woods and the castle that has at least some cover from fallen boulders and can only be spotted from one tower. Since it´s clearly the best path, why should be divide our forces -always a bad idea- and start a diversion that will scream we´re here!? I suggest that we all simply go through the dried gully)





[occ]I explained it poorly... the dried gully is not to far away and all could try moving through that (on foot). The rock slide is on the opposite side of the valley so you would have to ride 'around' to get to it (back of the hills, out of sight of the towers etc). Sorry, is that sort of a better explaination?[/occ]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 1, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

"Okay. How about we take the shortest route - through the gully. But let's try and avoid taking on a full-in-your-face-storm, PLEASE!!! If we are going for an all out war, we might as well just knock on the castle's doors and ask to use their privy. "

"How about Defrel, Refleev and I going three minutes ahead of the group (incognito) to see if there is anything lurking out there?"


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 1, 2004)

*Philo, Human Paladin*

Wise plan, Lorien.  I suggest we do so.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Okay, Lorien that works for me. Maybe my familiar can spot some watchers in the gully." Lets Rauxy fly one pass above the gully and back looking for danger.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 2, 2004)

Rauxy does a quick fly over the gully…
secret Spot roll for Rauxy
…giving Verrick a 'safe' feeling when he lands back on his arm. 

Lorien, Defrel and Refleev make their way over to the gully on foot and start down the dry bed… 
I will make secret Hide rolls for each
…sticking as close to cover as they can them make there way down. A few minutes later the rest of the party starts following them. Within 15 minutes or so they make their way into the diseased woods, apparently without raising any alarm from the keep. 

Still leading, Lorien, Defrel and Refleev make their way into the woods. Strange stones can be seen stick out here in there from the deep vegetation. They have weather worn runes on many of them… some ancient castle or manor wall might once have stood in this area but it must have fallen hundreds if not thousands of years ago to have been worn down to such a state. Up the hill and deeper into the wood, the group continues, when though the trees those in front can see the black walls of the keep. No birds or animals have been heard throughout the short trek, nor any even bugs been seen…

The walls look to be about 25ft high, thick dull dark stone of some kind. They are very weathers and fairly smooth; not any easy climb. One of the towers can also be seen from this vantage point; it is roughly 70 or 80ft high and a blocky square. No windows or even arrow slits are lower then 20ft from the ground. The trees seem to grow up fairly close to the keep, but no branches or anything grow over the wall, and the trees smell dead and in a deep state of decay. There are no sounds coming from the area that anyone can hear. 

The main gate is probably to the left of where the part is at present…

[occ]and where to next?[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2004)

*Verric Human Rogue/Wizard*

ooc: My understanding is that the rest of the party will attempt to follow the first group 3 minutes later then link up with the first group under the cover of the "forest". After that will look at posible ways in other than the front gate.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 2, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

"I wonder if Verrick has some magic that can get us inside?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> "I wonder if Verrick has some magic that can get us inside?"




"Well, I have some spells that might help in the right circumstances. Find me a door and I can open it, or I have some magic for finding secret doors, or even making someone unseen briefly." With a broad grin he adds, "If you want to launch yourself over the wall in a catapult I can make you land safey."


----------



## Someone (Aug 3, 2004)

Norbac watches the fortress and moves the head left and right, thinking. "what if..." says "we thinking this a castle run by bandits. Maybe it just an abandoned castle and they using it to rest before continuing. If not, we would see people on the battlements."

"Maybe your familiar can fly and see how many of the are inside?  says to Verrick, while still thinking; his upper lip curl in a sign of concentration.

"If we need I have magic that could open a hole in the wall, if it´s not very thick." [ooc: a stone shape scroll, it could open a hole with a diameter of about 19 inches (47 cm) and 7,5 feet long (2,25 meters)]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 3, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> "If we need I have magic that could open a hole in the wall, if it´s not very thick." [ooc: a stone shape scroll, it could open a hole with a diameter of about 19 inches (47 cm) and 7,5 feet long (2,25 meters)]




"Er Norbac, I'm not too familiar with spells, but could the dimensions of your spell be changed? Could you say make it four times longer and four times narrower instead?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "Maybe your familiar can fly and see how many of the are inside?  says to Verrick, while still thinking; his upper lip curl in a sign of concentration.
> 
> "If we need I have magic that could open a hole in the wall, if it´s not very thick." [ooc: a stone shape scroll, it could open a hole with a diameter of about 19 inches (47 cm) and 7,5 feet long (2,25 meters)]




"I will indeed send Rauxy for a look around." Verrick sends Rauxy to get an idea of how many eyes are on the walls and towers. "Stay away from archers you silly bird." 

"Perhaps there is a place on the wall where there is already some damage or decay that will make it easier for us to get in using stone shape." Scratching his chin in thought he adds "Surely they have a postern or some other smaller way in than the main gate. I think we, at least the more stealthy among us, should scout the perimeter and see what our options are."


----------



## Someone (Aug 3, 2004)

Norbac nods at what Verrick said, knowing he´s better at those things. 



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> "Er Norbac, I'm not too familiar with spells, but could the dimensions of your spell be changed? Could you say make it four times longer and four times narrower instead?"




The half orc shrugs. "maybe"

OOC: That depends on how the DM rules the effect, though I´d say yes. It would be half width and four times longer, since the spell is limited by a fixed volume; we´re talking about a cilinder here.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 3, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> The half orc shrugs. "maybe"
> 
> OOC: That depends on how the DM rules the effect, though I´d say yes. It would be half width and four times longer, since the spell is limited by a fixed volume; we´re talking about a cylinder here.




"Well, if you can, maybe have this pipe shaped grove go diagonally up the side of the wall (30ft). It will make our climb much easier since we'll have an inclined handhold all the way up."


----------



## Someone (Aug 3, 2004)

"Or I could make actual handholds, that would make climbing a child´s play" says Norbac. "But I´ll wait and see what the bird says."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 3, 2004)

Rauxy takes flight again and flies over the wall... a few moments later, he reappears and lands back down, still giving the feeling of safe; he appears not to have seen anything. 

[occ]As for Stone Shape, it could work, depending on how thick the walls are. For 25ft tall wall, they might be very thick. The walls are weather worn, and the ground soft, so it could weaken them also depending on where you shape the earth; at the corner, depending on the stability of the wall, it could cause a collapse. Of course, many people are aware of magical attacks and have taken precautions against it…[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Very strange, Rauxy didn't see anybody. I think we should move in and get a good look ourselves." 

ooc: Are there any trees near the wall tall enough to allow one to see over the wall?


----------



## Someone (Aug 4, 2004)

"No one? They inside a tower, or did they leave? They had a cart, and animals. This too strange." says Norbac.

"What if we try the main door?"


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 4, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Very strange, Rauxy didn't see anybody. I think we should move in and get a good look ourselves."
> 
> ooc: Are there any trees near the wall tall enough to allow one to see over the wall?




[occ]Yes there are trees taller then the walls fairly close by, but no limbs or anything hang over the walls...[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "No one? They inside a tower, or did they leave? They had a cart, and animals. This too strange." says Norbac.
> 
> "What if we try the main door?"




"Strange indeed, I think I'll just climb one of these trees and have a look for myself." Verrick proceeds to select a large tree and climb it on the side away from the castle then have a look. 

ooc: Climb check 12+3=15   Spot check 9+10=19


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 5, 2004)

Verrick quickly scrambles up one of the near by trees... bark and limbs snap off quit easily, but the scent of rot and wet decay is very strong and almost causes him to gag a couple of times. White, sickly mushrooms and other fungus cling to the tree and make the tree almost moist to his touch… it is not a pleasant feeling.

When Verrick gets to about 30 ft and can see into the courtyard it looks old and decrepit… and abandoned. No people or animals or big wagon can be seen. The arrow slits and windows that he can see though on the wall and by the main tower are dark pit, no sighs of life or actively can be seen within them. There does appear to be a large stable or something around one of the corners of the fort that Verrick can’t see into that might hold the wagon. Looking toward the gatehouse he can see that the gate is wide open. Also over on the north side of the fort, part of the wall appears to have collapsed and is just a pile of stone. 

Yet, Verrick cannot get over the feeling of foreboding that he gets looking into the courtyard… it seems as if something very cold is waiting for him there, waiting and watching him.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

_Could this be some sort of illusion?_ 

Verrick climbs down carefully. "I can see no one and no sign of the wagon within. This place really feels cold and forbidding. I can't shake the feeling that I was watched. I guess we should approach carefully and venture in."


----------



## Someone (Aug 5, 2004)

Norbac adjusts his armor and checks the weapons. "What we waiting, then?" says. "Uh, only a moment. I´ll call Tithereon´s protection upon you"

Norbac touches Verrick´s armor, confering it added strenght. [ooc: now yes, cast Magic Vestment.]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 5, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien notches an arrow to his bow. He will walk at the rear of the party so that he could get as many shots as possible.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Norbac touches Verrick´s armor, confering it added strenght. [ooc: now yes, cast Magic Vestment.]




"Thank you my friend. Let us see what fate has in store for us." Verrick follows Lorien's example and readies his bow."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 5, 2004)

[occ]Assuming that the group is moving towards the front gate...[/occ]

The group start moving towards the main gate... no sounds can be heard within anywhere around them. As they are almost to the front gate...

secret rolls for the group

...when Lorien catches the flash of light off metal deep in the wood. Suddenly he see four or five huge dire hyenas with Gnoll riders. Two of the Gnolls are readying bows to fire while another two or three (hard to tell as the moving quickly though the trees, in and out of cover) have javelins out and charging towards the group… it takes Lorien a split second to realizes that they are making NO noise as the race through the trees towards the group. Suddenly one of the Gnolls and dire Hyenas breaks out a bit farther away from the others and it insane laugher and baying snaps into the existence… Verrick and Refleev are turn quickly towards the attack while the rest of the group is shocked with surprise!

Lorien, Verrick, and Refleev can roll initiative for the surprise… the rest are surprised… Make your initiative rolls, and any attack rolls that you are going to make. Remember this is the surprise round, partial action only


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 5, 2004)

*Lorien*

ooc: 2 thingies:
1. Karl wouldn't it be better if you made the rolls?
2. Can Lorien fire 2 arrows (out of 3) since he had an arrow notched already?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick releases an arrow at the lead dire hyena. He then attempts to take what cover he can using the trees within five feet. 

ooc: Init. 14+3=17, attack with bow 12+7=19 for 5 damage (if range is less than 30' +1 attack and if 60' to 120' -2. Taking 5' step to get some cover.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 6, 2004)

[occ] I can make the rolls if you all want me to... I figure though that you have to tell me what you are going to do that round anyway? Or maybe a couple of rounds 

As for two arrows because you had one nocked...sure[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> ooc: 2 thingies:
> 1. Karl wouldn't it be better if you made the rolls?
> 2. Can Lorien fire 2 arrows (out of 3) since he had an arrow notched already?




ooc: I rarely have dice handy at the computer, so I use the online dice roller  in the online gaming toolbox. Its really just a link to an outside site, so it doesn't suffer the typical midday slowdown like the rest of the site. Its quick and super simple. Look for "The online gaming toolbox" under features on the left of the main news page.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 6, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

_Oh, sh*t!  I always forget how ugly these things are..._

Defrel spins around hurling his spear at one of the attacking gnolls, drawing his blade in the next round, he searches for Verrick and takes up a stance to protect the traveler...

"Verrick, stay behide me!"

ooc; thanks for covering me...


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 6, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ] I can make the rolls if you all want me to... I figure though that you have to tell me what you are going to do that round anyway? Or maybe a couple of rounds
> 
> As for two arrows because you had one nocked...sure[/occ]



OOC: Great please do my rolls for me. Lorien will fire for as long as he can and then draw out his sword.

My *initiative* *bonus* is +2. 

*Bow*: +11/+11/+6.  Damage: 1d8+4. Critical: 20
*Sword: *+11/+6. Damage 1d8+4. Critical: 17-20/x2.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 6, 2004)

*Philo   Human Paladin

*  







*OOC:*


OK, I"m surprised, so I'll just roll for init.  *Initiative 9*













*OOC:*




Philo exlaims "By Heironeous, what devils are these?"


----------



## Someone (Aug 6, 2004)

*Norbac, surprised half orc cleric.*

"Urgh?"

[ooc: initiative (for next round) =21]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 7, 2004)

Initiative - Surprise Round
Gnolls and Dire Hyenas - 18
Verrick - 17
Refleev - 10
Lorien - 8

The nearest Gnoll lets out a half scream half giggle of excitement and throws its javelin at Geenaa…
Attack roll natural 20! yikes follow for a critical is an 11, nope. Still a hit, damage total for the javelin is 10 points of damage! *(hint about the Gnolls, they are each at least level 1 Rangers and Humans are their Favored Enemies)
…snickering it into her left thigh. It is not a deep wound but it is painful and should have shatter the bone but her armor and speed saved her; this time.
The Dire Hyena moves to do an over run on Norbac! 
{Standard Action} Attack roll total 24, a hit. As Norbac is surprise he can't attack or avoid, Dire Hyena's Strength test total is 17 +4 for Large size =21. Norbac's Strength test roll is 9 +3 =12
Slamming into the half-orc with hundreds of pounds of muscle, Norbac is knocked down with the creature now standing over him and staring down… it's mouth opening with an insane giggling like bark, a jaw that can snap the bones of elephants inches from his face.

Another Gnoll throws his javelin at Defrel…
{he is about 20 feet from the party to the left} Attack roll total 10 a miss!
…but it flying over his head and buries itself in one of the dead trees behind him. It giggles/howls in frustration as reaches for the strange double weapon it is wearing on it back… a battle-axe at one end, short spear on the other!

 Rounding another tree the third javelin thrower takes aim at Lorien…
{He is about 20 ft from the party to the right} Attack roll total 17 a hit, damage roll total is 10 points of damage! (my dice are rolling big damage!)
…stabbing into his right shoulder. It falls out as Lorien rolls with the blow but it still leave a nasty bleeding wound. Gritting his teeth he holds onto his bow and arrow ready to attack back!

The two Gnoll wielding bows fire, one at Refleev and the other at Lorien…
{these Gnolls are 50 ft away} First attack roll total 21 a hit, damage to Refleev is 6 points. Against Lorien, attack roll total is 20 a hit, damage total is 7 points!
…both striking their targets. Refleev dodge out of the way of most of the attack almost by instant but takes a nasty cut along his right cheek. The arrow striking Lorien hits him in the chest, but his armor and experience stop most of the damage and save his life… again.

Verrick shots an arrow into the Dire Hyena standing over Norbac, stricking it in its body with a meaty shot...
The Dire Hyena takes 5 +1 (point blank) points of damage 

Refleev steps forward and stabs the Dire Hyena with a draw short sword (he has two out, but can only attack with one this round)…
Attack roll total 16 a hit, damage total is 5 points
…slashing it along the left flank. He yells also "*OVER here beast… YEA, YEA*" trying to get it to turn away from Norbac…
{Sort of using Wild Empathy just to get the creature to turn from Norbac, so free action as it is not causing any damage or making it flat-footed or anything} Total roll is only a 9 though so he fails
…but it ignores him.

Lorien fires two arrows into the Dire Hyena also…
{within Point Blank Range} Attack roll 8 +11 =19, second roll 16 +11 =27, both hit. Damage roll for the first arrow is 6 +4 =10, second arrow is 3 +4 =7 for a total of 17 points!
…both striking it in its flank and causing the creature is scream in rage and fury!

Round 1, Initiative…
Norbac - 21
Gnolls and Dire Hyenas - 18
Verrick - 17
Refleev - 10
Philo - 9
Lorien and Geenaa - 8
Defrel - 7
Ogres - 2

[occ]Actions for Round 1? Making quick listen checks, Verrick, Refleev, Philo, and Defrel hear a growl from the main gate as 3 huge Ogres, wearing mail halberds with great helms and carrying two handed weapons (one is a Axe one a Sword and one a huge flail!) are about to charge out of the gate… they seem to have stepped out of no where! One second the gate was empty the next the Ogres were moving towards the group. They are at present 40 feet away…if you want to make your own attack rolls please do… if you do not I will make them for you. Also I will make the rolls for all if I don't see your characters actions by tomorrow night, just so we can keep the game moving)

Conditions:
Norbac is prone (-4 to attack rolls and -4 to AC vs. melee attacks) under a Dire Hyena (to close to use Long Spear)
Verrick 
Refleev has taken 6 points of damage
Philo is unhurt
Lorien has taken 17 points of damage
Geenaa has taken 10 points of damage 
Defrel is unhurt

The Dire Wolf standing over Norbac has taken 26 points of damage
 The other 4 Dire Wolves are unhurt
All 5 Gnolls are unhurt.
the 3 new Ogres are unhurt[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick fires his bow at the Hyena on Norbac taking careful aim so as not to hit his friend. If it survives the first shot he will fire again at it. If it dies he will change targets to one of the gnolls engaged in missile fire. 

occ: MMW Shortbow +2 each shot based on range and care not to hit party member 1d6+1 Dmg. I rolled last time but it appears you rolled for me as well. Which do you prefer? It doesn't matter to me. Verrick will continue with the bow until forced into melee, when he will draw his Rapier and a MW dagger.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 7, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

_What in the nine-hells!_

Turning to the direction of the javelin thrown from the gnoll Defrel begins to brace for an attack...

...Spinning quickly again Defrel notices a growl from the main gate just as  3 huge Ogres, wearing mail halberds with great helms and carrying two handed weapons (one is a Axe one a Sword and one a huge flail!) are about to charge out of the gate… 

_What the...grrr...poor tactics poor..._

Defrel thinks in to himself, "Watch that gnoll, I agianst these..."

Defrel braces his spear against a charge (ooc; I assume I still have the spear since it was not mentioned that I threw it at the gnoll like I posted...) keeping a mental note of where his sword was located...


ooc; set against charge (orges), throw the spear if the orges aren't coming torwards me at one of the gnolls, draw sword and fight...


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 7, 2004)

[occ]Crude...Scotley you hit in the surprise round... I will edit that, sorry about that... and djrdjmsqrd, Defrel did not get to act in the Surprise Round, so you still have your spear. Sorry about that..[/occ]


----------



## Someone (Aug 7, 2004)

*Norbac, half orc cleric in danger.*

Norbac´s growls mix with the huge hiena´s -mount and rider- yips and barks. He rolls on the floor to avoid a bite that makes a mark in the dirt, then throw part of it to the gnoll´s face before trying to get up. Teeth clashes against his armor before he gets away.

[OOC: All of that means that Norbac gets up from prone and moves 15 feet from the hiena (and any other enemy, so he can at least have an AoO) spear in hand. That means an AoO from the mount, but IIRC not from the gnoll because he threw his javeling the last round and is now unarmed.]


----------



## Rayex (Aug 7, 2004)

*Geenaa the Furious - Female Barbarian*

The woman feels a stabbing pain in her leg and when she looks down she sees a bloody javelin sticking from her thigh. A primal roar starts deep down in her abdomen and builds up before escaping her throat in a burst. Still roaring she launch herself at the nearest opponent.


OOC: Goes into rage. She will try to use Intimidating Rage on the gnoll that hit her, then she will attack the nearest opponent. 
Attack: 1d20+12=14, doing 1d10+6=8 damage if she hit.
My rolls are off, stupid dieroller.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Crude...Scotley you hit in the surprise round... I will edit that, sorry about that... and djrdjmsqrd, Defrel did not get to act in the Surprise Round, so you still have your spear. Sorry about that..[/occ]




ooc: no worries, there is a heck of a lot going on. Anyway, in that case my rolls for Verrick in the first round are 17+2=19 to attack the one on Norbac for 7 damage. Second shot 6+2=8. Oh well.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 8, 2004)

*Philo    Human Paladin*

Philo charges towards the Ogre with the huge flail and attacks with his Greatsword.

+13 Two-handed (2d6+5;19-20/x2, +1 Greatsword)

_I'll leave the rolls to the DM_


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 8, 2004)

*Lorien Human Ranger*

Lorien kneels down for partial cover and fires 3 arrows at the nearest _*fresh* _target approaching him. 

His initiative: 13
His Attack rolls & corresponding damage rolls are:

*Attack   Damage*
19       9
30       20 (crit)
16       7


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2004)

Round 1, Initiative…
Norbac - 21
Gnolls and Dire Hyenas - 18
Verrick - 17
Refleev - 10
Philo - 9
Lorien and Geenaa - 8
Defrel - 7
Ogres - 2

Norbac rolls back and away from the Dire Hyena, its huge jaws snaps down at him…
AoO roll for the beast, total of a 29 a hit, damage total is 22 points!
…ripping into the half-orc's shoulder. Norbac is able to get away and stand up, reading his spear for the creature that now has a taste of his blood…

And of course the creature does come, leaping at the half-orc, its' rider screaming also, reading the strange battle axe/spears that all the riders carry…
AoO for Norbac now, 19 +10 =29 a hit. Damage (double for charge) is 6 +4 +14 =25 points.
…piecing into the creatures chest and all the way to its' heart, killing it and spraying the half-orc in blood. The ride tries to roll off and still it the half-orc…
Ride check total natural 20! Attack roll total 12, a miss
…and while it rolls off its mount perfectly it cannot connect with its weapon.

Another Gnoll rider heads towards Geenaa, rider and mount with blood on their minds…
The creature charges, the Gnoll swings its long bladed axe, attack roll total 23 +2 for the charge = 25. Damage total is 9 points. The Dire Hyena attack roll total 29 +2 for the charge =31, a hit. Damage total is 20 points of damage. The creature also get to an Trip attack, Strength test for the creature is 13 +4 =17 for Large size vs. Geenaa STR or DEX (STR +3 as she has not raged yet) 11+ 3 = 14
…the rider's slashes into the young woman's upper arm, while the Dire Hyena snaps into it left leg and knocks her off her feet, while taking a good chuck of armor and flesh with it.

The next rider and mount charges Refleev…
Attack roll total for the Gnoll is 9 a miss, for the Dire Hyena 23 a hit, damage is 18 points of damage. It gets a free Trip attack try also, with a total STR of 12 +4 for size =16, vs. Refleev's DEX (+3) for a total of 10 +3 =13, failing 
…and while the nibble warrior avoids the axe of the rider, the mount bites into one of his legs and pulls him to the ground, howling and yipping with joy!

One of the archers also fires two arrows at Philo in rapid session…
Attack roll total for the first arrow, 19, a hit (as you are still flat-footed until your initiative) second arrow total 25 a hit. Damage from the first arrow is 6 points, and the second arrow does 9 points, for a total of 15
…striking both times and while the paladin's armor stops much of the damage, it is still painful.

The other archer fires two quick shots from his bow at Lorien…
Attack roll total for the first arrow 20, and the second is 21, both striking home! Damage from the arrows is 8 and 7 points of damage for a total of 15 points!
…also striking two good hits onto the ranger! These creatures are not armatures!

Verrick fires at the Gnoll attacking Norbac… 
(NOTE that you don't have Precise Shot so you get -4 firing into melee combat, but still) 19 -4 =15, just Barely enough to it
…striking the creature in its arm. It does not seem to worry too much about the wound as it is still intent on the half-orc.

Refleev tries to tumble back away from the creature to stand (and not draw and AoO)…
Tumble roll 14 +5 = 19 makes it
…and he is able to get out of the reach of the snapping jaws. He stabs at it once also with his short sword…
Attack roll 15 +11 =26, a hit. Damage is 1d6 +5 = 11 points of damage
…slashing it along its flank!

Philo draws his steel and charges the Ogre with a flail…
As the Ogre has reach, this draws an AoO, Ogre's attack roll total is 14! a miss even with the charge. Philo's attack roll is 11 +13 =24 a hit. Damage is 4 +3 +5 = 12 points of damage
…he is able to duck under the creature's fast attack and slashes the creature's huge thigh. It stares down at the paladin with red-pig like eyes full of hate and rage as it roars reading to smash this little bug with it follow-up attack…

Lorien kneels down and fires three true strikes into the Dire Hyena of the archer attack him…
Damage total 36 points
…all three hit and snick deep into the creatures body, and while the creature howls in pain it does not fall, but its rider seems to have a bit of a problem controlling it as it now wants to ripe into the ranger with all of it wraith!

Geenaa howl with battle rage and swings wildly at the Dire Hyena over her…
(Prone -4 to attack rolls) First attack is a miss, you did not make your second attack so I will roll for you; Attack Roll 19 +7 -4 =22, hit! Chance for crit is 7 + 7 -4 = 19, nope. Damage is 8 +6 =14 points. Your intimidating rage against the rider works and it is now "Shaken"
...while her first swing is wild, her follow up swing hits the Hyena thing across its' head. The beast roars with rage!

Defrel sets for charge with his spear and waits for the other Ogres…

He does not have to wait long at the other two charge the group, one heading for Verrick the other Defrel, while the other tries to smash Philo…
The Ogres have reach weapons so the attacks between Defrel and the Ogre are at the same time. First verse Philo, attack roll total is natural 1! a miss! Second attack against Verrick, total is 12 +2 for the charge a miss! The last one charging Defrel attack total is 19 (only hit because of the charge!) Damage total is 22 points of damage! Defrel stab total is 16 +9 =25 a hit, Damage is double so 2d8 +4 =16 points of damage
…while the first two Ogres seem to be to excited to attack effectively, Defrel and the creature on him trade blood!


[occ]Actions for Round 2 (NOTE that normally I don't re-roll initiative each roll, what you get it what you get and all)

Conditions:
Norbac has taken 22 points of damage
Verrick is unhurt
Refleev has taken 24 points of damage
Philo has taken 15 points of damage
Lorien has taken 32 points of damage
Geenaa has taken 39 points of damage and is Prone (unless she wishes to modify her action)
Defrel has taken 22 points of damage

The Dire Hyena that was attack Norbac is dead!
the Dire Hyena on Geenaa has taken 12 points of damage 
the Dire Hyena on Refleev has taken 11 points of damage
the Dire Hyena that Lorien shot at has taken 36 points of damage
the last Dire Hyena is unhurt
The Gnoll fighting Norbac has taken 7 points of damage
the other 4 Gnolls are unhurt
The Ogre fighting Philo has taken 12 points of damage
the Ogre on Defrel has taken 16 points of damage
the Ogre on Verrick is unhurt[/occ]


----------



## Someone (Aug 9, 2004)

Norbac pulls the spear from the hyena´s body and deflects the gnoll´s weapon in the same motion. Then two arrows fly next to him and sink in the gnoll´s arm. Distracted, he allows Norbac to step back and, holding the Rune of Pursuit, raise a plea to Trithereon:

"Summoner! We fight for our lives and the freedom of others with all our strenght and soul. We worthy of your attention: Smile upon us and frown to our enemies!"

[OOC: In game terms, step back (5 foot step) to avoid AoO and cast Prayer: +1 luck bonus to attack, damage, skill checks and save rolls to allies within 40 feet and -1 luck penalty to same rolls for enemies, no save, lasts 6 rounds.]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Verrick fires at the Gnoll attacking Norbac…
> (NOTE that you don't have Precise Shot so you get -4 firing into melee combat, but still) 19 -4 =15, just Barely enough to it
> …striking the creature in its arm. It does not seem to worry too much about the wound as it is still intent on the half-orc.
> 
> ...


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 9, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

*"Crivens, these puppies are tougher then I thought!"* Jean grimaces in pain (he is injured greatly). He fires one arrow at the hyna and two at the rider.

*Hyna Attack     Damage*
19                    11

*Rider Attacks   Damage*
25                    7
24 (crit)             18


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> ooc: Cast Sortching Ray on the defensive. Concentration check (12)+7=19, Armor spell failure chance: rolled 31%, Ranged touch attack (9)+6=15 vs. touch AC and presuming that hits 4d6 damage=16   Finally, a quick rules question--does point blank shot apply to ray spells? You can crit with any spell that requires a roll to hit, so in rules terms it is treated like a weapon. If the answer is yes, then add one to attack and damage. Thanks.




[occ]Yes, looking at the rules, spells that _require_ an Attack roll can crit, and I would assume PBS should work also, so yes to both[/occ]


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 9, 2004)

*Philo  Human Paladin*

Philo senses good energy of a friendly diety fill his soul

Summoning divine strength from above, he strikes the Ogre twice.

Philo uses a full attack option and attacks the same Ogre twice.  If he kills one, he cleaves another Ogre if possible.

[OOC: How close am I to the prone Barbarian?  If possible, I take a five foot step in her direction with the intention of helping her.]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> [OOC: How close am I to the prone Barbarian?  If possible, I take a five foot step in her direction with the intention of helping her.]




[occ]You are about 20ft from everyone, as Philo charged the Ogres before they could come to the group so you are by the gate (which still looks empty and deserted by the way). So no one is within a 5ft step right now...[/occ]


----------



## Rayex (Aug 9, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Another Gnoll rider heads towards Geenaa, rider and mount with blood on their minds…
> The creature charges, the Gnoll swings its long bladed axe, attack roll total 23 +2 for the charge = 25. Damage total is 9 points. The Dire Hyena attack roll total 29 +2 for the charge =31, a hit. Damage total is 20 points of damage. The creature also get to an Trip attack, Strength test for the creature is 13 +4 =17 for Large size vs. Geenaa STR or DEX (STR +3 as she has not raged yet) 11+ 3 = 14
> …the rider's slashes into the young woman's upper arm, while the Dire Hyena snaps into it left leg and knocks her off her feet, while taking a good chuck of armor and flesh with it.
> 
> ...





OOC: Will attack the hyena instead, +8 to hit, doing 1d10+6 damage.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 9, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Conditions:
> 
> Geenaa has taken 39 points of damage and is Prone (unless she wishes to modify her action)
> [/color][/occ]





OOC: Will attack the hyena instead, +8 to hit, doing 1d10+6 damage.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 10, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

[OOC: Damn reach...]

Defrel continues to attack the oorge with a passion, using his spear, prepared to draw his sword when his spear fails him..."Die you bastard!"


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 11, 2004)

[occ]Updated Round 1 with Geenaa's actions…[/occ]

*Round 2, Initiative…*
Norbac - 21
Gnolls and Dire Hyenas - 18
Verrick - 17
Refleev - 10
Philo - 9
Lorien and Geenaa - 8
Defrel - 7
Ogres - 2

Norbac stands back and calls on the powers of Trithereon and infuses his allies with holy power and shakes the faith of his enemies…

The Gnoll fighting the half-orc giggles in its strange way, steps forward and swings the double weapon with some good degree of expertise…
Attack roll for the Battle Axe total 21 -1 (spell) a hit, with the Spear part attack total of 14 -1 a miss. Damage from the Battle Axe is 7 points of damage
…slashing Norbac across his left arms with a nasty slash. The spear stab follow-up by the Gnoll misses though…

The Gnoll over Geenaa stabs down at her with the Spear part of its weapon; while the Dire Hyena tries to bite her…
Gnoll's attack roll total 15 -2 for shaken -1 (spell), a miss! (even as Geenaa is prone and raging). Dire Hyena's bite total is 21 -1 a hit; damage total is 15 points
…both attacks striking true; the barbarian maidien is now bleeding from multiple wounds and yet she continues to fight on!

The Gnoll and Dire Hyena on Refleev turn on the ranger and unleash their combination of attacks…
Attack roll total for the Gnoll's double weapon is 19 -1 with the Axe and 6 -1 with the Spear, Damage total from the battle ax is 8 points of damage. The Dire Hyena's bite attack total is a natural 1!
…and while the Gnoll is able to clip the warrior with a nasty slash the Hyena's teeth find only air. 

The Gnoll that fired at Philo last round, switches to Lorien, firing two quick arrows at the ranger…
(Kneeling gives his +2 AC, so) Attack roll total from the first arrow 7 -1, from the second arrow 12 -1, both misses
…but neither comes even close to the ranger.

The other Archer fires only one arrow as it Dire Hyena charges Lorien, mouth opening, ready to close in on the ranger's head!
Attack roll total for Gnoll archer is 15 -1, miss. The Dire Hyena's attack roll total is 19 +2 for charging -1 (spell) =21, hit. Damage is 15 points, plus free trip attack, the Gnoll gets 13 vs. Lorien's STR (+3 +1 for Norbac's spell) for a roll of 10 +4 =14. He does not fall!
…while the arrow flies over his head, the Hyena bites savagely into the rangers arm and try to knock him off his feet. He is able to remain up though…but blood is flowing freely from the rangers wounds and he is barely still on his feet.

With troubles of his own, Verrick steps back and casts a powerful spell into the Ogre body…
Damage 17 points

Refleev swing both blades into the Dire Hyena faces him…
Attack roll is 9 +9 +1 (spell) =19 hit, second attack roll 17 +9 +1 =27, hit, third attack 17 +5 +1 = 23. Damage rolls are 6 +5 =11, 4 +3 =7 1 +5 =6, for a total of 24 points of damage
…drawing a bloody line across it.

Philo attacks the Ogre in front of his with a double slash from his greatsword…
Attack roll for first strike is 11 +11 +1 (spell) for 23 a hit, second strike 7 +6 +1 =14 a miss. Damage from the attack is 4 +5 +5 = 14 points of damage
…slashing it again into its belly causing it to roar in pain and rage… and yet the creature does not fall!

Lorien [occ] Reading the rules again, I don't see it taking an time to stand up from kneeling, so I am going to assume that you _can_ stand and take a 5ft step back to still use your bow. I am not 100% sure about that, but, I don't see anything against it so…[/occ] stands and steps back out of the creatures reach firing into it at point blank range…
The first arrow does enough to kill the Dire Hyena… firing at the Rider, the first arrow is not enough, the second arrow takes the creature does kill it
…his first arrow taking the Dire Hyena in the neck and dropping it dead. As the Gnoll recovers and tries to draw its double weapon, Lorein's follow up arrows kill the creature before it can even stand up! 

Geenaa continues to howl in her battle rage and swings wildly at the Dire Hyena over her…
(Prone -4 to attack rolls) First attack 13 + 8 +1 (spell) =22, second attack natural 1! a miss. Damage from first attack is 8 +6 =14 points of damage
...slamming the creature with her first swing although her second misses wildly.

Defrel stabs at the Ogre fighting him…
Attack roll 15 +9 +1 (spell) =25 a hit, Damage total is 3 +3 =6 points of damage
…cutting it slightly on its right leg. 

The Ogre on Defrel growls with anger and slashes its huge axe down at the small rogue…
Attack roll 17 -1 (spell) a miss!
…but it only hits dirt!

The Ogre on Philo tries to smash the paladin with its flail…
Attack roll natural 1!! AGAIN! 
…but it totally misses him, not even coming close.

Finally the Ogre on Verrick, smarting from the burning it has taken already, tries to split the mage with it huge two-handed sword (two-handed ogre size)…
Attack roll total is 12 -1 =11 a miss! Ogres suck!
…but as with its companions, it can not connect with the fast hero.


[occ]Actions for Round 3? Also Philo may make a listen check…

Conditions:
Norbac has taken 29 points of damage
Verrick is unhurt
Refleev has taken 24 points of damage
Philo has taken 15 points of damage
Lorien has taken 45 points of damage
Geenaa has taken 54 points of damage and is Prone
Defrel has taken 22 points of damage

The Dire Hyena that was attack Norbac is dead!
the Dire Hyena on Geenaa has taken 26 points of damage
the Dire Hyena on Refleev has taken 35 points of damage
the Dire Hyena attacking Lorien is dead
the last Dire Hyena is unhurt
The Gnoll fighting Norbac has taken 7 points of damage
the Gnoll fighting Lorien is dead.
the other three Gnolls are unhurt
The Ogre fighting Philo has taken 26 points of damage
the Ogre on Defrel has taken 22 points of damage
the Ogre on Verrick has taken 17 points of damage[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Nice shooting Lorien." Verrick draws his rapier and a dagger. Flame flows up the blade from the hilt. With a grin Verrick says "How about another taste of flame?" Then attacks visciously. 

ooc: +1 Flaming Rapier (18)+3=21 A crit threat follow up roll is a (13)+3=16 either 6 or 12 (if crit) damage +3 fire for either 9 or 15 assuming AC is 21 or less.  
MW Dagger (12)+3=15 for 2 damage assuming a hit.  

Verrick doesn't have quickdraw, so I think drawing weapons is move equivelent action. Does that mean I don't get a full attack? If so disreguard the dagger attack. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 11, 2004)

*Lorien*

ooc: I'm not sure who's attacking Lorien right now. He is pretty badly hurt (5hp left). 
Lorien will try to shoot any targets that are untop of him (distribute amoung rider or beast)

Arrow1 (Attack: 20 Damage: 10)
Arrow2 (Attack: 30 Damage: 22)
Arrow3 (Attack: 18 Damage: 7)

(After reading the posts above: modify each attack and damage by adding +1 to all attacks and damage).


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 11, 2004)

[ooc: he missed, I did crap for damage...yeah! ;p]

As the axe smashes down into the dirt next to Defrel, "Hells!", dropping his spear Defrel draws his blade, "Maybe you will enjoy 'War's Kiss' better!"

[ooc: Defrel continues to attack using his MW Keen Gladius...]


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 11, 2004)

*Philo    Human Paladin*

This time, Philo will attack with his *Power Attack * feat, and add four points to his damage (for 4 points 'to hit').  Philo also applies his *'Smite Evil' * and adds a further +2 to hit and +6 to damage (so, total *+10 to hit * and *damage 2d6 +16*, if my math is right (and that includes the prayer spell)).

If the ogre he is facing falls, he then turns and runs towards Geenaa to help her.

If the Ogre doens't fall, I will use my second attack if possible, normally.


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2004)

"The hyenas!" shouts Norbac. "The big ones! kill them first" And following his own advice, he lunges forward with the spear, calling his god´s strenght, and trying to dodge the gnoll´s savage swings.

[OOC: everyone please remember that Prayer also applies to damage rolls. Norbac uses the Strenght domain (this round has Str 22) and moves to attack Geena´s dire hyena, maybe drawing an AoO from "his" gnoll if she´s too far. 

Attack roll: 24

Damage roll: 13

I know everyone needs healing, but they deal in one hit more than I can heal. Killing them is sort of a 2preemtive healing." :/]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 11, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> [OOC: everyone please remember that Prayer also applies to damage rolls. Norbac uses the Strenght domain (this round has Str 22) ]



_OOC: What does that mean to the rest of the party? Do we also get the benefit of Str22? If yes then my damages should be increased._


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2004)

((No, "Norbac uses..." is a separate sentence. Only he does have Str 22 this round))


----------



## Rayex (Aug 11, 2004)

*Geenaa the furious*

"You smelly dog, get off me!" the woman screams while swinging her flail for yet another attack.

OOC: 1st attack: Attack 11, damage 14
2nd attack: Attack 11, damage 7
Rolls
Forgot to add prayer, +1 on both attacks and damage rolls then.

On another note, at the end of the combat post you do, you summarize the conditions, could you maybe also write up what spells/conditions are active?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 11, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Verrick doesn't have quickdraw, so I think drawing weapons is move equivelent action. Does that mean I don't get a full attack? If so disreguard the dagger attack. Sorry for the confusion.




[occ] Drawing a weapon with a  +1 base attack you can combine it with a normal Move action so I would guess, you only get one Attack this round[/occ]



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> ooc: I'm not sure who's attacking Lorien right now. He is pretty badly hurt (5hp left).
> Lorien will try to shoot any targets that are untop of him (distribute amoung rider or beast)




[occ] No one is on Lorien right now... he killed both of his enemies... only one is not fighting anyone, the last archer and Dire Hyena and they are looking at you and act first just as an FYI... Let me know who your target is though[/occ]



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> <cut>...and moves to attack Geena´s dire hyena, maybe drawing an AoO from "his" gnoll if she´s too far.




[occ] Yes you will draw an AoO from the Gnoll...[/occ]  

Almost ready to post Round 3...


			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> (so, total +10 to hit and damage 2d6 +16, if my math is right (and that includes the prayer spell)).




[occ] Yes that is correct... One thing PLEASE make a listen check for Philo (just Deflaut, +2 for WIS)[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 11, 2004)

darn double post


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 12, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ] Yes that is correct... One thing PLEASE make a listen check for Philo (just Deflaut, +2 for WIS)[/occ]




*16+2 =18*


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 12, 2004)

*Lorien*

_ooc: Lorien will aim his arrows on the Dire Hyena until it drops. Any remaining arrows go to the archer._


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 12, 2004)

*Round 3, Initiative…*
Norbac - 21
Gnolls and Dire Hyenas - 18
Verrick - 17
Bad Guy X - 14
Refleev - 10
Philo - 9
Lorien and Geenaa - 8
Defrel - 7
Ogres - 2

Norbac rushes the Dire Hyena attacking Geenaa, even as the Gnoll at his back swings at him with his axe…
[color-red]Attack roll total 22 -1 =21, a hit. Damage total is 9 points of damage. Norbac's attack hits and does damage to the Dire Hyena[/color]
…taking a nasty cut along his back. He spear stabs into the flank of the large beast though causing it to howl in pain, but it  does not fall.

The Gnoll Norbac turned his back on rushes to flank the half-orc and the rider of the Dire Hyena attacks him also…
(Gnolls are flanking Norbac +2 attack rolls) First attack 23 +2 -1 = 26 to hit. Damage 6 points of damage. Second Gnoll attacks with the double weapon, Axe part attack roll total natural 20! Confirmation roll total 18 +2 -2 -1 =17 nope, close. Damage is 8 points of damage. The spear attack roll total 13 +2 -2 -1 = 12 miss.
…slashing into the cleric with wildly insane giggling. The cleric is standing, but just barely!! 

The Dire Hyena bites down into Geenaa though, thirsting for her blood…
Attack roll total 19 -1 =18. Damage is 21 points.
…biting into her right shoulder and shaking her a bit.

The Gnoll that fired at Lorien last round, seeing the horrors that he can stow with his bow makes a morale check…
Total of a 19 makes it
…spurns his Dire Hyena forward to bite down onto the ranger…
Attack roll total 25 -1 =24 a hit. Damage is 15 points
…biting into the rangers arm. The pain and blood lose is too much and the ranger screams and slumps to the ground… bleeding out from his terrible wounds!

The Dire Hyena and Gnoll on Refleev attack with wild abandonment!
Attack roll for the Dire Gnoll 27 -1 =26 a hit. Damage is 17 points. Free trip attack roll total 15 vs. Refleev 3 +2 +1. Refleev falls again. The Gnoll double attacks with the Axe total 17 -1 =16 miss, and 10 -1= 9 miss
While only the Dire Hyena hits, it is able to again pull the Ranger down to the ground, into a very poor position! 

Verrick draws his rapier, which burst into flames, and slashes at the Ogre in front of him…
Attack hit (but the crit did not confirm, the Ogres AC is around 20 just to let you know, but no higher then 21 ). 9 more points of damage to the Ogre. Also I will let you have your dagger out this round, just could not attack with it.
…slashing and burning the beast. It howls in pain but does not fall!

Refleev stabs both blades up into the Dire Hyena!
Attack roll 15 +9 +1 -4 =21 a hit, second attack roll 3 +9 +1 -4 =9 a miss; third attack roll 17 +5 +1 -4 =19 a hit Damage is 5 +5 =10 and 3 +5 =8
…stabbing deeply into the monsters belly. While it howls in pain and blood flows freely from its wounds, the Hyena does not fall!

Calling upon his god-given powers, Philo screams and slashes at the Ogre in front of him… 
Attack roll for first strike is 11 +10 =21 a hit. Damage is 3 +5 +16 =24 points. Killing the beast
…cleaving the beasts left arm. It screams and falls dead at his feet. As the Paladin is readying to rush to the barbarians aid he hears chanting past the gate. Something or someone is casting something past those gates!
Know (religion) 14 +5 =19. Philo is not 100% but it does sound like priestly chanting… of a very dark and evil kind! You have a half-action, and can still take a move action this round… will update when you let me know which way you are going

Lorien is on the ground and dying!

Geenaa continues to howl in her battle rage and swings wildly at the Dire Hyena over her…
(Prone -4 to attack rolls) Normally BOTH attacks would miss but because of the spell that gave you +1 to hit AND because Norbac is flanking the Dire Hyena you just squeaks out TWO hits! But the first one is high enough for you to kill it. Making her Reflex save...
Ride check for the Gnoll total of a 16 it rolls out of the saddle and is standing near Norbac still
...smashing the creatures skull in; it falls to the ground and yet the nibble barbarian easily rolls out from under the creature and to her feet. The rider of the Dire Hyena is close by a mix of hate and fear in its eyes...

Drawing War's Kiss, Defrel stabs at the Ogre fighting him…
Attack roll natural 20! follow-up 9 +10 +1 (spell) =20. Damage 2d6 +4 =6 +4 +4 =14 points of damage
...slashing the brute a deep cut across one of it huge thighs. It roars in pain and is bleeding badly and yet it remains on its feet and...

...raises its huge axe at Defrel, snarls in frustration and attacks…
Attack roll total 24 -1 =23 a hit! Damage is 16 points!
…and this time it catches him a glancing blow that could have fell a tree had it hit straight on!

Finally the Ogre on Verrick, really hating all the fire like attacks it has suffered at the hands of this… this insect, slashes a mighty blow at the wizard!
Attack roll total 13 -1, a miss
…but it is a terrible fighter and can't hit anything… the burns must be affecting it or something!

[occ]Actions for Round 4? I want to wait on a couple of things for edit and update of Round 3. Please post those first (Philo, Defrel and Geenaa)

Conditions:
Norbac has taken 54 points of damage
Verrick is unhurt
Refleev has taken 41 points of damage
Philo has taken 15 points of damage
Lorien has taken 55 points of damage (and is at -5 HP)
Geenaa has taken 75 points of damage and is Prone
Defrel has taken 22 points of damage

the Dire Hyena on Geenaa is dead
the Dire Hyena on Refleev has taken 43 points of damage
the Dire Hyena attacking Lorien is dead
the last Dire Hyena is unhurt and standing over Lorien!
The Gnoll fighting Norbac has taken 7 points of damage
the Gnoll fighting Lorien is dead.
the other three Gnolls are unhurt
The Ogre fighting Philo is dead!
the Ogre on Defrel has taken 36 points of damage
the Ogre on Verrick has taken 26 points of damage[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick continues to attack with all his might, a whirl of steel and flame. Once again he sears the Ogre with his burning sword. 

ooc: Rapier (17)+4=21 Damage 3+3=6 +6 flame for a total of 12. Dagger (3)+4=7


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 13, 2004)

*Philo  Human Paladin*



			
				DM said:
			
		

> You have a half-action, and can still take a move action this round… will update when you let me know which way you are going




Philo will rush to aid Lorien.  He shouts Get off him you canine mongrol of the Abyss!!!

  He can't lay on hands this round, so he prepare to either lay on hands or attack the hyena (in game terms, no action in particular except moving to Lorien.


----------



## Someone (Aug 13, 2004)

Norbac dodges and weaves, trying to maintain concentration while calling Trithereon at the same time. When he finishes, a wave of healing energy descends upon him. He turns to Philo and shouts: "We need your help here! Lorien down!"

[OOC: Move 5 feet, so Norbac is next to Geena, and cast Cure Serious Wounds on himself, on the defensive instead of Invisibility Purge. Concentration roll is 29, damage healed 19. The dice roller doesn´t work]


----------



## Rayex (Aug 13, 2004)

*Geenaa the Furious*

Geenaa finally is able to beat off the beast. She is able to avoid the falling beast and then rise to her feat, finally able to fight as a warrior is supposed to!

OOC: Rolled a natural 20! Will use my Move Action to stand up, no longer being prone.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 13, 2004)

[occ]Crude, I am stupid and cannot add  Lorien should be at -10 hit points; and of course this brings us to the next things... I am always ALWAYS used negative CON before death, I just never even think about it much these days. BUT of course I don't like using to many House Rules in a PbP game, and we never talked about this one. I _think_ that I am using it in this game unless anyone objects. I was just thinking about it and says "oh Lorien is at -10, he is getting close to death" when I realized that in the base rules he would be... I guess I just want to run it by everyone to make sure they are cool with the idea, and not thinking I am house ruling just to save Lorien because I always have just used the rule. Thoughts? Post your actions for the next round also...[/occ]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 16, 2004)

ooc: In Golem's voice: "Lorien my precious". I just want to say that I'm cool with whatever decision you or the group make about the fate of (here we go again) Lorien my precious.


----------



## Someone (Aug 16, 2004)

((OOC: I discovered that it´s almost impossible not to end using some house tules, since everyone interperts them in their own way. I´m fine with that; it would be also too tedious to enumerate them, so if the are small changes I have no problem))


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Crude, I am stupid and cannot add  Lorien should be at -10 hit points; and of course this brings us to the next things... I am always ALWAYS used negative CON before death, I just never even think about it much these days. BUT of course I don't like using to many House Rules in a PbP game, and we never talked about this one. I _think_ that I am using it in this game unless anyone objects. I was just thinking about it and says "oh Lorien is at -10, he is getting close to death" when I realized that in the base rules he would be... I guess I just want to run it by everyone to make sure they are cool with the idea, and not thinking I am house ruling just to save Lorien because I always have just used the rule. Thoughts? Post your actions for the next round also...[/occ]




OOC: I vote in favor of using negative con. Hopefully, Verrick is about to finish off his Ogre and come to Lorien's aid as well. Hang in there!


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 16, 2004)

*Philo   Human Paladin*

I'm assuming that Lorien can still be saved

Here are my actions for Round 4


Philo immediately puts his hand on Lorien and summons all his energy to heal his wounds (Lay on Hands--Maximum for the day (8pts))


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2004)

[occ]hey were back! Of course the boards are really slow for me today. OK I am going with negative CON... please post actions for Round 4! I will edit Round 3 soon I hope...[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]hey were back! Of course the boards are really slow for me today. OK I am going with negative CON... please post actions for Round 4! I will edit Round 3 soon I hope...[/occ]





OOC: Excellent, we are coming Lorien. I believe I have already posted Verrick's actions for round four, but if I'm confused let me know.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 16, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

OOC: I can't remember where the stats are but it is treated as a short-sword with S/P...and I think an improved critical...not sure on the later...


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 19, 2004)

_Updated Round 3, now round 4…_

*Round 4, Initiative…*
Norbac - 21
Gnolls and Dire Hyenas - 18
Verrick - 17
Bad Guy X - 14
Refleev - 10
Philo - 9
Lorien and Geenaa - 8
Defrel - 7
Ogres - 2

Norbac dodges and weaves around and calls upon his lord's powers once again, healing some of the wounds that he has suffered and feeling much better. Of course the Gnoll is still intend on him…

…and attacks with its dual weapon, a spinning, stabbing cycle of death…
Attack roll for the ax part, Attack total natural 20! follow up roll 13 -1, does not confirm crit, but damage from hit is 8 points! The gnoll follow up with the spear stab, attack total is 8 -1 =7, miss
…rewounding the half-orc mere seconds after the wounds closed over!

The startled gnoll tries to gather its courage, turns on Geenaa and attack the young barbarian woman with its dual weapon…
Attack roll with ax 7 -2 -1 =4 miss; Spear attack roll natural 20! follow-up 12 -2 -1 =9 nope; damage total is 9 points of damage (remember bonus against humans)!
…and while the axe part doesn't even come close, it still stabbing her in the shoulder on it follow-up attack… Geenaa is not looking good!

The Gnoll rider over Lorien swings its axe at the Paladin with all of it hate behind the strike…
Attack roll 19 -1 =18 a miss!
…missing him. The Dire Hyena however turns on him also and tries to bite him, tearing him down as it did the ranger…
Attack roll 20 -1 =19 miss!!! just barely
…but its jaws snap close to him but miss on at the last second, some luck of the gods for the Philo.

The Dire Hyena and Gnoll continue to tear into the prone Refleev…
Attack roll of the Dire Gnoll 13 -1 =12, missing the prone ranger barely! Gnoll stabs with its spear points of the weapon, attack roll total 9 -1 =8, miss
…but somehow the downed ranger is able to roll out of the way of both attacks!

Verrick stabs at the Ogre again with the fiery rapier and dagger…
the rapier hits, the dagger does not
…stabbing deeply into the belly of the brute in front of him. The creature scream turns into a whimper and it falls backwards onto the ground with a huge thud!

His triumph is somewhat short lived as another adversary steps out no where and appears at the front gate of the keep and moves towards the wizard…he is wearing plate armor as black as midnight and wears a strange dull white helm that seem to be made out of the skull of a dragon or wyvern. Vestments on his tabard and large steel shield appear to be a stylized horned lizard clucking a huge gem or stone. In his right hand he is carrying a flail, also made of the same dull black metal as his armor. His eyes seems to glow slightly under the helm and he says "*Ist'sss dul yan'nik, Vah dis'sss Drako, ren othus'sss maul daurth ven!*" (anyone who can speak Draconic; I believe only Verrick; can read this spoiler 



Spoiler



Hear me, Dragon of the Deep, grant me your flames to purify these infidels! Also with your spell check skill you realize he is not casting a spell, it is just sort of the "flame on" of a magical weapon like your rapier


) to which his flail burst into flames. The flail then flash out to strike at the wizard with terrible force!
Attack roll 19 hit, damage is 9 points of damage +1d6 fire for 5 
…striking and burning Verrick a glancing yet painful blow

Refleev, still prone stabs at the at belly of the Dire Hyena again and again, hoping to kill it before it rips the old ranger in two…
Attack roll first attack roll 16 + 9 +1 -4 = 22 a hit; damage roll is 5 +5 =10, killing the beast. Again it has a chance of falling onto the prone ranger…
…his first attack stabbing into the beast fells it, causing the ranger to have to roll fast to get out from under the monster…
Reflex save roll 18 +8 +1 =27, makes it. The Gnoll rider needs a ride check to not be trapped, Ride total is 20, makes it also
…making it with ease. Refleev then rolls to his feet and faces the Gnoll rider, who is also on his feet, spinning it dual weapon but looking a bit worried. 

Philo kneels and heals Lorien as best he can. 
[occ] I thought your Lay on Hands max was 12 points of damage? It is your Paladin level times your CHA mod (in Philo case level 6 paladin X 2 CHA mod for 12 points? Might be important 

Lorien is on the ground unconscious but no longer dying.

Geenaa turns on the startled and tries to smash the beast with her flail…
Attack roll 7 + 12 +1 = 20 a hit, second attack roll 16 +7 +1 =24 another hit; Damage from the first attack is 1 +6 =7 points, second attack 10 +6 +1 =17, killing the beast. The Gnoll fighting Norbac is within your "cleave" range, so Cleave attack is natural 20! (damn lots today!) follow up is 13 +12 +1 =26 a hit, damage is 2d10+12 = 6 +2 +12 =20 points of damage, killing that one also!!!
…two strikes kills the gnolls and stepping over her follow up attack cleaves into the head of the gnoll on Norbac and crushes it skull into a bloody pulp!!!

Defrel again stabs at the Ogre fighting him with War Dancer…
Attack roll 17 +10 +1 =28, hit; damage is 1d6 +2 =4 +2 =6 points of damage. Killing the brute!
…and this time he is rewarded with its scream of pain and it staggers back and slums to the ground dead!

[occ]Actions for Round 5? I may have to edit, but otherwise…ALSO everyone needs to make Listen checks (except Lorien sorry)

Conditions:
Norbac has taken 43 points of damage
Verrick has taken 14 points of damage
Refleev has taken 41 points of damage
Philo has taken 15 points of damage
Lorien has taken 52 points of damage (and is at -2 HP but stabilized)
Geenaa has taken 84 points of damage
Defrel has taken 22 points of damage

the Dire Hyena on Geenaa is dead
the Dire Hyena on Refleev is dead
the Dire Hyena attacking Lorien is dead
the last Dire Hyena is unhurt and attacking Philo
The Gnoll fighting Norbac is dead (cleaved by Geenaa)
the Gnoll fighting Lorien is dead.
the Gnoll fighting Geenaa is dead
the last two Gnolls are unhurt (one attacking Philo, one attacking Refleev)
The Ogre fighting Philo is dead!
the Ogre on Defrel is dead
the Ogre on Verrick is dead!
The new warrior/priest fighting Verrick is unhurt[/occ]


----------



## Someone (Aug 19, 2004)

Things are starting to look better, or would if that spiked ball at the end of a chain stopped. Anyway. It´s time to finish the job, but the half orc thinks twice before jumping into combat again, feeling that healing would be better.

[OOC: The prayer spell turned to be surprisingly effective!. For actions: cast Cure Moderate wounds on Geena, expending Sound Burst. Damage healed is 20 (rolled well, 7+7+caster level 6). Listen check 14 (10+3+1[Prayer])


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 19, 2004)

DM said:
			
		

> Philo kneels and heals Lorien as best he can.
> [occ] I thought your Lay on Hands max was 12 points of damage? It is your Paladin level times your CHA mod (in Philo case level 6 paladin X 2 CHA mod for 12 points? Might be important





Doh!.  OK, can I change that to 12 pts?  Sorry; I did mean to heal Lorien to the Maximum.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 19, 2004)

*Philo  Human Paladin*

Listen check: 19

Philo whispers a prayer to Heironieous, thanking his god for saving Lorien, and asking him to watch over Lorien just a little longer. 

While whispering Philo raises his greatsword to finish these canine fiends.  If his comrades don't finish the hyena off first, Philo will swing twice.


*Karl Green*, I'm sorry I never made my spell list.  If you allow it, could we assume that my character has two CLW spells prepared?  If not, no prob.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 19, 2004)

*Geenaa the Furious - Barbarian*

Seeing the dead creatures at her feet, she snarls wildly then run for the wizard. 


OOC: If she noticed the wizard, she will attack it. If he is out of range, or if she did not notice him, she will instead attack the closest gnoll still alive.
Listen check: 10


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 19, 2004)

*Lorien (the undying)*

_ooc: I'm assuming that Lorien is semi-conscience being able do nothing until he recovers - just came back from the dead almost. Thanks for the instant-curing Philo._


----------



## Someone (Aug 19, 2004)

OOC: I plan to heal Lorien next round, if everything goes OK. You should be able to get up then.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 19, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Doh!. OK, can I change that to 12 pts? Sorry; I did mean to heal Lorien to the Maximum.
> 
> Listen check: 19
> 
> ...




[occ] I will edit Round 4, Lorien will be up to *2 HP* (does not get to make the listen check. Lorien can reaction in Round 5 but is shaken for one round [-2 to all Attack, Damage and Skill rolls]). 

And Yes, as for Philo's spells, two CLW is fine with me...[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

_Gods, another blow like that and I wont be treading any more roads..._ 

Verrick takes a defensive stance and begins to cast a spell. Suddenly, he vanishes. 

ooc: Casting Invisability on the defensive and moving 5' away from the Warrior/Priest. Concentration check: (17)+8=25, Arcane Spell failure: 19%, Move silently: (13)+9=22, Listen Check: (19)+4=23


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 20, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

[ooc: assuming you are roling for the listen check...Defrel is moving torwards the warrior/priest with the intenet of battling him...]

As the Orge falls, a small smirk fills the corner of Defrel's mouth..._"Now, meet your maker whore-son..."_ spitting on the ground Defrel scans the battle field, seeing the preist attacking Verrick he charges....


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 20, 2004)

ooc: I'm a bit confused. Who's still fighting us?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 20, 2004)

[occ] These are the ones left and who they are fighting...

the last Dire Hyena is unhurt and attacking Philo (over Lorien)
the last two Gnolls are unhurt (one attacking Philo, one attacking Refleev)
The new warrior/priest fighting Verrick is unhurt

...and then there is the Listen check that I just ask for also[/occ]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 20, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien is lying on the ground trying to get his bearings. Is there something else he detects beyond the noise of battle?

_ooc Listen Check: 8+9 = 17_


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 21, 2004)

[occ]Listen checks for Defrel and Verrick spoilers 


Spoiler



You can both here someone chanting in a strange tongue above you… whoever it is in either on the wall near the gate looking down at the party is in the trees above you… or maybe flying. Neither of you can see him, but Verrick thinks he is chanting something arcane…but not sure what (it is not any spell you have ever heard of, spell check already made)



*Round 5, Initiative…*
Norbac - 21
Gnolls and Dire Hyenas - 18
Verrick - 17
Bad Guy X - 14
Refleev - 10
Philo - 9
Lorien and Geenaa - 8
Defrel - 7
Ogres - 2

His hands glowing with power, Norbac touches Geenaa and most of the bleeding stops and close over. She hardly notices, focusing on the Dire Hyena and Gnolls still in her sight…

The Gnoll rider and Dire Hyena both anger by failing to hurt the Paladin last round again focus their rage (and their attacks) on him…
Attack roll for the Dire Hyena is 25 -1 = 24 hit; Damage total is 16 points! Trip check for free, total for the Hyena is 12 -1 =11 vs. Philo's (STR) 14 +3 +1 =18, does not fall! The Gnoll, double attack from the Ax first, total is 23 -1 =22, hit, Damage is 12 points of damage; Spear attack is 14 -1 =13 a miss.
…the great hyena's jaws rip into the paladins side while the Gnoll riders ax glances off Philo's helm, yet the holy warriors is still standing, staggering on his feet a bit, but standing none the less.

The Gnoll next to Refleev looks around and does not like his odds. He drops his double weapon and starts running away at full speed (dropping down to all fours and moving pretty fast)… he is sprinting at full speed and disappears into the trees.

Verrick dodges back and turns invisible! (moving quietly seems to have worked against the warrior, but you are not sure about the voice that you hear)

The dark armored warriors snares a curse and turns on Norbac and Geenaa, advancing on the barbarian woman and screaming (again in Draconic; only Verrick can understand spoiler 



Spoiler



"Damn you sorcerer, kill some of these fools before it is to late… I can not do it all, and our master will not be pleased if we fail here!


). He swings his flaming flail at Geenaa with terrible force!
Attack roll total 24, damage total is 10 points, plus 1d6 flame damage =3

Refleev is about the follow the retreating Gnoll but instead turns back to the companions and charges the sole remaining Dire Hyena, flanking it with Philo…
Attack roll 7 +11 +2 (charge) +2 (flank) +1 (magic) =23, hit; Damage is 2 +5 =7 points of damage

Philo slashes at the great Dire Hyena in front of him with his great sword…
Attack roll 14 + 11 +2 (flank) +1 (magic) =28 a hit; Damage 5 +6 +5 =16 points of damage; Second attack roll 9 +6 +2 (flank) +1 (magic) =17 a hit; Damage is 5 +1 +5 =11 points of damage 
…hitting the great beast twice, with Refleev's attacks one would have thought the creature would fall, but it simply howls in pain and rage, frothing at the mouth and hungering for blood! 

Lorien is on the ground, having just woke up… he crawls away from under the Dire Hyena's feet, not feeling to go…

Geenaa turns to the armored warrior the return his blows…
Attack roll 15 +12 +1 =28 a hit, Damage is 7 +6 =13 points; Second attack is 9 + 7+ 1= 18 a miss!
…catching the dark priest a glancing blow on his shield that knocks him back a step.

Defrel turns towards the priest and rushes towards him to introduce him to War Kiss…
Attack roll 8 +9 +1 +2 (flanking) =20 a miss!
…but his attack glancing off the dark ones shoulder plate!

[occ]Actions for Round 6? 

Conditions:
Norbac has taken 43 points of damage
Verrick has taken 14 points of damage
Refleev has taken 41 points of damage
Philo has taken 43 points of damage
Lorien has taken 48 points of damage (and is awake)
Geenaa has taken 77 points of damage
Defrel has taken 22 points of damage

the last Dire Hyena has taken 35 points of damage and attacking Philo
The Gnoll riding the Dire Hyena is unhurt
the last Gnolls ran away 
The new warrior/priest fighting Geenaa has taken 13 points of damage[/occ]


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 21, 2004)

*Philo Human Paladin*


Philo jerks at the pain of the blows from the Gnoll and Hyena, but knowing that Lorien is beneath him at near death, he deosn't flinch one bit.  He summons all strength to strike the Hyena.

For the first attack, Philo uses Power attack, subtracting 3 from his 'to hit'.  So total ToHit and DMG (including Prayer spell) is +9, and 2d6+9.  If possible, he cleaves the Gnoll.  For his second attack, Philo attacks (normally) the Hyena if it's alive, or the Gnoll.


----------



## Someone (Aug 21, 2004)

Norbac twitches, not being able to decide what to do. Finally, he firmly grabs the spear and charges the dire hyena, thrusting with all his strenght.

[If Norbac isn´t threatened by the priest, then move if needed and attack the hyena. If he´s, then move 5 feet and attack him

Attack: 10+4+1=15, 17 if charging
Damage: 2+7+1=10

!]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick drinks a potion of cure light and keeps a look out for the sorcerer.

ooc: Cure does (5)+1=6


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 21, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

Defrel curses under his breath as he miss the priest, bringing his weapon back to attack the man agian...

..._What the hells is the chanting..._

"Verrick, you hear that?  Can you deal with it?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*



			
				djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> ..._What the hells is the chanting..._
> "Verrick, you hear that?  Can you deal with it?"




Verrick takes his wand in his off-hand and continues to try and get a target on the Sorcerer. 

"Aye, my friend I'm trying."


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 22, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien tries to crawl under the hyena and move to a place about 20' away where he can more easily fire his bow.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 22, 2004)

*Geenaa the Furious - Barbarian*

Seeing that the warriorpriest was somewhat harmed ther first attack, Geenaa swings her flail in another attempt at doing some more harm.


OOC: Attack 1: rolled 19 for a total of 32. Confirming critical: 22. Damage: 10
Attack 2: Rolled 18 for a total of 26. Damage: 9

Rolls


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 24, 2004)

Round 6, Initiative…
Norbac - 21
Gnolls and Dire Hyenas - 18
Verrick - 17
Bad Guy X - 14
Refleev - 10
Philo - 9
Lorien and Geenaa - 8
Defrel - 7

Taking up his spear, Norbac charges the Dire Hyena and stabs at it with all of his might…
Attack roll hits!
…stabbing deep into the Hyena's flank…the creature screams in pain and looks to be ready to fall over, but before it does it snaps it huge jaws down at the cleric…

…The Dire Hyena is at 0 hit points, attacks Norbac, taking it to -1
Attack roll total 18 -1 =17, a miss!
…but it hits only air and only succeeds in killing itself!

The Gnoll rider tries to roll into the open…
Ride check total 18, makes it
…making it without trouble. Yipping in rage he double attacks the person that just killed his mount…
Attack roll with Ax 15, miss; with the spear attack roll total 21. Damage total 7
…and while the ax missed, the creature follows-up with a wicked stab with the spear!

Verrick, still invisible, tries to locate the other invisible opponent while downing a position of CLW…
Listen check 5 +2 =7
…but cannot locate the creature.

The dark warrior priest snarls a curse and attack Geenaa…
Attack roll total 18, hit; Damage roll 10 points +1d6 fire =2
…slamming into her with great force… only her rage and will keeping her on her feet!

Refleev stabs into the sole Gnoll remaining…
Attack rolls 7 +11 +1 =19 a hit; Damage 6 +5 =11; 2nd attack roll 3 +11 +1 =15 a miss; and 8 +11 +1 =20 a hit; damage 2+5 =7
…stabbing it twice and piercing its evil heart. It falls to the ground dead!

Philo moves over to assist Geenaa against the dark warrior (only can get one attack this round)…
Attack roll (with Power Attack) 4 +9 =13 a miss!
…but his mightily blow is only defected by the priest shield!

Lorien crawls to cover and looks around and listens, reading his bow…
Listen 12 +9 =21
…but he is not sure of any other opponents, but the dark warrior.

Geenaa swings with her mightily flail into the warrior priest…
hit both times but 22 is not good enough to confirm a crit vs. this warrior so only your base damage

Defrel dodge and weaving around the flank of the warrior attacks again…
Attack roll 3 +9 +2 +1 =15 a miss
…but again cannot find a weak point in the heavy plate of the enemies armor!

[occ]Actions for Round 7? 

Conditions:
Norbac has taken 50 points of damage
Verrick has taken 8 points of damage
Refleev has taken 41 points of damage
Philo has taken 43 points of damage
Lorien has taken 48 points of damage 
Geenaa has taken 89 points of damage
Defrel has taken 22 points of damage

the last Dire Hyena is dead
The Gnoll riding the Dire Hyena is dead
the last Gnolls ran away 
The new warrior/priest fighting Geenaa has taken 32 points of damage[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick continues to seek the chanter. 

ooc: If he can just get down to a rough area the size of the area of effect of the wand he'll take a shot. He doesn't have to be exact.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 24, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien feeling very weak (2hp left) manages to move away from the party. He knocks an arrow to his bow. If he can get a shot at the priest without endangering his comrades he will do so. Otherwise he is on the lookout for any other threats. If he can detect them he'll fire at them instead.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 24, 2004)

*Philo     Human Paladin*

_Who is this dark priest?_  wonders Philo

Still, Philo concentrates at the task at hand, and delivers two attacks (normally) at dark priest.


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2004)

[OOC: By my counts, this [round 7] is the last round of Prayer.]

Praise Trithereon! Norbac can feel his god´s will upon them so much that tears appear in his face, but there´s no time to lose. Channeling the Summoner´s power once again, he touches Geena with a hand glowing of healing energy.

[Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Geena again, healed 8+5+6=19 HP. Edit: Burning Shatter to spontaneously cast the spell.]


----------



## Rayex (Aug 24, 2004)

*Geenaa the Furious - Barbarian*

Trying her best to shrug of the damage, she fights on. When she feels Norbacs soothing touch on her shoulder, and feel some of her lifeforce coming back, she renews her efforts in taking down the warrior priest. "Why wont you DIIIIEEEE!" she screams in deference to this hardy opponent.


OOC: Attack 1: rolled 3 for a total of 19. Damage: 12
Attack 2: Rolled 11 for a total of 19. Damage: 13

Rolls

Just typical, this round I rolled good damage, but probably didnt hit.
On another note, I forgot to add the +1 on both attacks last round from Prayer.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 24, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> OOC: Attack 1: rolled 3 for a total of 19. Damage: 12
> Attack 2: Rolled 11 for a total of 9. Damage: 13



ooc: Shouldn't your total be higher? - If you rolled 11 for the 2nd attack why is your total only 9? Maybe you did hit.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 24, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> ooc: Shouldn't your total be higher? - If you rolled 11 for the 2nd attack why is your total only 9? Maybe you did hit.




Thanx, it was supposed to be 19 total, not 9... still a miss I think


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2004)

OOC: I don´t think so. The numbers don´t make sense, so (hope you don´t mind) I revised them. Attacks with smasher should be +12/+7, with rage Str bonus (+2) Prayer (+1) and probably flanking (+2) for a total of +17/+12. Rolling 3 and 11, totals should be 20 and 23, or 18 and 21 if Geena don´t flank him.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 24, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> OOC: I don´t think so. The numbers don´t make sense, so (hope you don´t mind) I revised them. Attacks with smasher should be +12/+7, with rage Str bonus (+2) Prayer (+1) and probably flanking (+2) for a total of +17/+12. Rolling 3 and 11, totals should be 20 and 23, or 18 and 21 if Geena don´t flank him.




I dont mind at all, but I still disagree with you.
My calc:
Base +6/+1
str +3
rage +2
weapon enchantment +1
prayer +1
(flanking) +2
for a total of +12/+7 (or +14/+9 if flanking)


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2004)

OOC: Oops, I got the numbers from the wrong line in your character sheet, basically adding rage bonus twice. Still, 6+3+2+1+1 (+2) adds to +13/+8 (+15/+10) I think. That, or I should go back to watch Sesame Street.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 24, 2004)

*sigh*
I think I'll go watch Sesame street... *shakes head*
I dropped out of math, I'll just put the blame there... 
PS: 6+3+2+1+1 is indeed 13, I have NO idea why it came out as 12, and I even did the math several times earlier..
Well, anyway, Back to the game!


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 25, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

Defrel curses under his breath agian as he miss the creature...

"Die already!" Defrel screams as he attacks agian...


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 26, 2004)

*Round 7, Initiative…*
Norbac - 21
Verrick - 17
Bad Guy X - 14
Refleev - 10
Philo - 9
Lorien and Geenaa - 8
Defrel - 7

Norbac again calls upon the healing powers of the god of liberation, healing Geenaa much of her grievous wounds…

Verrick tries to seek the hidden chanter…
Listen check 10 +2 +1=13
…but he can no longer hear the dark presence.

The dark priest curses Norbac "*I'll stop ye one at a time, once ye are dealt with follower of a foolish godling!*"
Attack roll total 23 vs. Norbac, hit. Damage is 9 points of damage, plus 1d6 fire =3.
…slamming his flail into the half-orc's shoulder and driving him to the group!

Refleev moves around to drag Norbac away from the dark priest and begins to stabilize him…
Heal check 11 +6 +1=18

Philo growls with frustration and attacks with his sword…
1st Attack roll, 9 +11 +2 +1=23 miss; second attack 13 +6 +2 +1=23 a miss
…but the dark priest defenses are too strong, his shield and flail everywhere at once!

Lorien also tries to locate the invisible opponent…
Listen check 16 +9 +1=26
…yet whoever was there, seems to have vanished! 

Geenaa rages on and lashes out with her might flail…
even with flanking and totals of 23 and 21, both attacks are misses!!!
…but the dark priest simply laughs and says "*Without yer Orc lover ye will now die!*"

Defrel also tries to find a chink in the priest armor, stabbing with War Kiss…
Attack roll 12 +9 +2 +1 =24, miss!
…but again the gladius cannot find a weakness in his armor!

[occ]Actions for Round 8? 

Conditions:
Norbac has taken 62 points of damage (Norbac is at -6 hit points and stable) 
Verrick has taken 8 points of damage
Refleev has taken 41 points of damage
Philo has taken 43 points of damage
Lorien has taken 48 points of damage 
Geenaa has taken 89 points of damage
Defrel has taken 22 points of damage

The new warrior/priest has taken 32 points of damage[/occ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick appears suddenly as missiles of force shoot from his hand. 

ooc: 2 magic missiles at the Dark Priest. Damage 3+1 and 2+1 for 7 total.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 26, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"Gods!" Defrel mumers, attacking agian with his blade...


----------



## Someone (Aug 26, 2004)

Ouch.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Geenaa has taken 89 points of damage




After healing her, Geena should have 70 points of damage.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 26, 2004)

*Philo   Human Paladin*

*To Hades, servant of Darkness!*

Philo uses his last smite and thrusts at the dark priest twice (smite on first attack). The smite gives me a +2 to hit/+6 damage.  However, last time I forgot to factor my Improved Smiting feat.  I don't have the CD in front of me now; can someone tell me what the benefit is?


----------



## Rayex (Aug 26, 2004)

*Geenaa the Furious - Barbarian*

"Argh! You're a tough one, arn't ya!" she growls and swings Smasher in a wild arch.

OOC: I should have 70 HP, not 89. Norbac healed me 19 HP, right?
Attack 1: Rolled a 19, for a total of 33. Confirming critical: Rolled a natural 20 for a total of 34. Damage: 23
Attack 2: Rolled a 14, for a total of 23, a miss.

Rolls.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 26, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> To Hades, servant of Darkness!
> 
> Philo uses his last smite and thrusts at the dark priest twice (smite on first attack). [COLOR]The smite gives me a +2 to hit/+6 damage.  However, last time I thought to factor my Improved Smiting feat.  I don't have the CD in front of me now; can someone tell me what the benefit is?[/color]





Improved Smiting does an extra 1d6 damage.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 26, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Lorien also tries to locate the invisible opponent…
> Listen check 16 +9 +1=26
> …yet whoever was there, seems to have vanished!



Lorien is not so convinced. Since he cannot shoot at any of the targets in melee, he will keep a lookout for his friends.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 27, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> After healing her, Geena should have 70 points of damage.




[occ] D'oh sorry about that... forgot to edit that. yes Geenaa has 70 HP left but this will also be round 8 of her Rage... last one[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 28, 2004)

*Round 8, Initiative…*
Norbac - 21
Verrick - 17
Bad Guy X - 14
Refleev - 10
Philo - 9
Lorien and Geenaa - 8
Defrel - 7

Norbac lays on the ground away from the battle, stable but helpless

Verrick calls upon his arcane lore, shooting two blue bolts of force from his hands an into the dark priest. He growls and curse but does not fall…

The priest growls a curse and tries to move around defensively…
Casting Defensively, total 22, success. Casting Cure Serious Wounds (anyone with Spellcraft knows this), healing 20 points of damage
…closing many of the smaller wounds that he has already suffered. He says "*Ye will all die and yer souls now below to the One below…he sleeps no longer!*"

Refleev moves over to flank the priest also, attack once with one of his short swords…
Attack roll 16 +11 +2 =29 a hit. Damage is 5 +5 =10

Calling on his holy might, Philo slashing a might arch with his sword…
Attack roll natural 20! follow-up 12 +11 +2 +2 =27! Crit!! Damage is 4d6 +1d6 +10 +6 (hmm reading Smite, it does not say it should NOT be double, like Surprise Strike, soo) +1d6 +6 more for a total of 5 +5 +4 +2 +5 +10 +6 +2 +6 = 44 points of damage!!!
…and cleaves the dark priest head from his shoulders!! The body stands for a second, powered by some unholy inner fire, but then it tumbles over. 

[occ] The battle is over, if anyone wishes to listen/search for the unknown chanter, you can make whatever rolls you would think that you should. Geenaa's Rage can end this round and she will be tired for 7 rounds. Actions? Any healing let me know. The keep is quit now, the smell of death hangs heavy in the area… 

Conditions:
Norbac has taken 62 points of damage (Norbac is at -6 hit points and stable) 
Verrick has taken 8 points of damage
Refleev has taken 41 points of damage
Philo has taken 43 points of damage
Lorien has taken 48 points of damage 
Geenaa has taken 70 points of damage
Defrel has taken 22 points of damage

The new warrior/priest is dead![/occ]


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 28, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"Good Work Philo!" Defrel shouts as the warrior-priest falls to the ground, turning torwards the directions of his horse, he whistles...

As the horse appears, Defrel draws a bottle of light-blueish hue out of a saddle-bag, downing the contents with-in... (Potion of CLW)

"Verrick, you alright?"  Turning to the Mage, "Well, lets get to diggin'..." 

_Wonder what things these pitiful creatures were carring..._

OOC: Drinking a CLW (1of4), Searching bodies for goods, Listen check...


----------



## Someone (Aug 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (hmm reading Smite, it does not say it should NOT be double, like Surprise Strike, soo)




((OOC: By the rules, everything that it´s not extra dice multiplies. You´ll find over there a lot of evil smiting, spirited-charging paladin smackdowns.

That was a really close battle!))


----------



## Rayex (Aug 28, 2004)

*Geenaa the furious - Barbarian*

The rage within the young woman subsides, and she falls to the ground beside the unconcious cleric. She crawls towards him and starts to look through his backpack, looking for a potion to give him. "Some help here please! He is hurt bad!" she yells at the others, hoping that someone might help the sturdy cleric back from the brink of death. Tears are starting to well up in her eyes and she roughly brush them away, focusing on the task at hand.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 29, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien fealing weak from multiple wounds makes his way slowly to the rest of the party. He walks up to Geena and Norbac. "Here let me help", he holds Norbac in the most comfortable position while Geena rumages through his belongings in search for a curing potion.
Lorien himself is not capable of any actions until he heals _(ooc: he has lost 48 out of 50hp)_


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 29, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Philo immediately goes to Norbec, and casts both of his CLW spells on him.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 29, 2004)

*Geenaa the tired one - Barbarian*

She does not find any potions on the half-orc, and silent sobs starts to come out of her tired form. When the paladin comes over she looks at him with a thankfull smile and calm down. "He did not have any potions..." she whispers more to herself than anyone else.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 29, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Philo whispers to Geenaa:  "Do not worry.  I still feel much divine grace within me.  Let me attend to him.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 29, 2004)

Again calling on the powers of his god, Philo heals Norbac of some of his wounds, waking the half-orc, who groans a bit and rubs his head...
 1st CLW heals 3 +3 =6HP, 2nd CLW heals 5 +3 =8HP for a total of 14HP. Norbac is now at 8HP

Defrel drinks his Potion of CLW and feels a little better also. 
 4 +1 =5HP healed. Defrel is now at 29HP
...Listening and searching around, he can't seem to figure out when the chanter went to. All is quit, while a light breeze starts blowing through the diseased trees, causing them to groan and sway.

Looking over the bodies, there are 5 of the axe-spears double weapons that the Gnolls were carrying, and 2 comp shortbows (STR 14). The Gnolls were also carrying a total of 23 copper pieces, 14 silver pieces and 5 gold pieces. The ogres are carrying their huge weapons (one huge sized greataxe, two-handed sword and great flail), wearing platemail like armor, and carrying a total of 34 silver pieces and 42 gold pieces. The dark priest is wearing black full plate armor, carrying the flail that has some arcane runes upon it and dark steel large shield with a religious icon of a stylized dragon clucking a huge gem. The helm that he is wearing looks to be from the skull of a small dragon or wyvern. Anyone of good alignment handling the helm feels nauseated. Under one gloved hand he is also wearing a ruby ring. He is carrying no money or anything else of obvious value.  

A few minutes have now pasted, and still no chanting or obvious lurkers have been detected.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2004)

[OOC: Since the least Philo can heal with 2 CLW is 8 hp, and Norbac is at -6, I think it´s fair to assume Norbac will be up with that]

When the healing energy enters him, the half orc opens his eyes, inhales deeply and then violently coughs some blood. Looking around, he sees the evil cleric in two pieces, and understands that they won the battle. 

Getting up slowly, he asks "Any news about where the villagers?" while drawing a slender wand. "Thanks, paladin. Look at how this thing works: if I fall again you can use it"

[OOC: Use the CLW wand until everyone has, at least, half the hit points. Then, cast Obscuring mist, Lesser restoration, Resist energy and Dispel magic as healing spells (1 cure light wounds, 2 cure moderate and 1 cure serious) starting from those more wounded.]

Talking to Verrick he continues: "I don´t think this is over. Remember how the rhenee girl told us about him- and she said there more."

"And how that feathered pest failed to see three ogres?"

When the group is finished, he´ll cast Bull´s strenght on Geena, and Shield of Faith and Divine Favor on himself. "It time to search the castle" says then.

(edit: Obviously, Karl and I posted at the same time)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"You all fought very bravely and I thank you for defending me. I feared I had lost two dear friends ere this fight was over. There is clearly some potent magic about the place. I am at a loss to explain the appearing and disappearing around here. I suspect that the whole place is covered by some glamor." Eyeing the walls, "I think even though we have exhasted much of our power would should press on before that chanting sorcerer comes up with forces for a counter attack." Verrick takes a moment to inchant briefly then passes his hands over the gear of the fallen enemy. "I suspect some of this stuff is magical." 

ooc: Verrick is lightly wounded (down 8 of 28), heal him only if there is magic left when the others are done. Casting detect magic on the gear of the enemy. Arcane Spell failure: 97%


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 29, 2004)

After Norbac awakens, he takes up his wand and starts to heal the group (a little shaky on his feet)... 

[occ] Right now the group is at the following hit points. Assuming  Norbac starts with himself...
Norbac has 8HP (out of 56)
Verrick has 20HP (out of 28)
Refleev has 20HP (out of 61)
Philo has 13HP (out of 56)
Lorien has 2HP (out of 50)
Geenaa has 10HP (out of 80)
Defrel has 29HP (out of 46)

1st charge from the wand heals 8 +1 =9HP, 2nd 4 +1 =5HP, 3rd 2 +1 =3HP, 4th 6 +1 =7, bring himself up to 1/2 HP (32HP). 
Against Refleev, 5th charge is 1 +1 =2HP, 6th is 5+1 =6HP, 7th is 7 +1 =8HP, bring him up to 36HP
For Philo 8th charge heals 8 +1= 9HP, 9th is 2 +1 =3HP, 10th is 3 +1=4HP, bring him to 29HP
For Lorien, 11th charge heals 6+1 =7HP, 12th is 1+1 =2HP, 13th is 5+1 =6HP, 14th is 6 +1=7HP, bring him to 22HP
For Geenaa 15th charge heals 7 +1 =8HP, 16th is 5 +1 =6HP, 17th is 7+1 =8HP, 18th is 2+1 =3HP, and 19th is 5+1= 6HP, for a total of 41HP total for her.

Used a total of 19 charges. 

Now the group is at the following...
Norbac has 32HP (out of 56)
Verrick has 20HP (out of 28)
Refleev has 36HP (out of 61)
Philo has 29HP (out of 56)
Lorien has 22HP (out of 50)
Geenaa has 41HP (out of 80)
Defrel has 29HP (out of 46)

Not sure what order you want to heal with your spells, will let you make the call... this takes almost 2 more minutes. Still no no sounds or anything seems to be threatening you[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 29, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Casting detect magic on the gear of the enemy. Arcane Spell failure: 97%




The dark priests plate armor, shield, flail, ring and dragon skull all have a magical aura to them. The flail and plate armor both have strong auras while the others are dimmer. The skull has a strong necromanacy aura to it.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 29, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Having exhausted his healing powers for the time being, Philo now turns to trying to determine if any foes are nearby.  Saying a prayer asking Heironeous for guidence, Philo stands and concentrates.  

Uses Detect Evil ability


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 29, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Having exhausted his healing powers for the time being, Philo now turns to trying to determine if any foes are nearby.  Saying a prayer asking Heironeous for guidence, Philo stands and concentrates.
> 
> Uses Detect Evil ability




The woods themselves seem to hold the taint of darkness within them, as do the walls of the keep, but there is no "individual" points of evil within 60 feet.


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Not sure what order you want to heal with your spells, will let you make the call...




Ok, I´ll roll this time: 

Cure light on Refleev, 5+5=10, new total 46/61 
Cure moderate on Philo, 7+1+6=14, new total 43/56
Cure moderate on Lorien, 5+3+6=14, new total 36/50
Cure serious on Geena, 5+5+2+6=18, new total 59/80

Once we agree to move into the castle, cast the buffing spells -bull´s Strenght (Geena), Divine favor and Shield of Faith (Norbac) and I forgot to mention Bless (everyone)


----------



## Rayex (Aug 29, 2004)

*Geenaa - Barbarian*

She takes a good look at the flail, comparing it to Smasher. She even tries to swing it a few times in the air, getting a feel of it. "This is indeed a nicely crafted weapon... I wonder what it is capable of doing..."


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2004)

"Come on, you´ll play with that later. Those villagers not going to rescue themselves."


----------



## Rayex (Aug 29, 2004)

*Geenaa - Barbarian*

"Yes, you are right, of course. My head is still spinning, I almost forgot about the villagers... Well, if they are inside this keep, I'm for going in after them."


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 29, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

To Norbac after the healing "Thank you my friend."

_ooc: Splitting the spoils. Each person should get about 7gp (that's easy). __Let's take the plate armor, shield, flail, ring and divide it later according to their market value. If anyone wants any item now, let them take it as part of their share. What are your opinions?_

_ooc2: What time of day is it? If nighttime is appoaching, maybe we should rest and restore our strength before continuing._


----------



## Rayex (Aug 29, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> _ooc: Splitting the spoils. Each person should get about 7gp (that's easy). __Let's take the plate armor, shield, flail, ring and divide it later according to their market value. If anyone wants any item now, let them take it as part of their share. What are your opinions?_




I agree, but dont forget the skull helmet!
I'd probably want the flail later on, but I can carry it now anyway.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 29, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

Defrel looks around at those he traveled with then looks down at himself, feeling only slightly better from the potion, "Anyone have any healing left?"

[OOC:wysiwyg, I agree with your method of splitting everything...camp for the night?]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 29, 2004)

[occ] It was fairly early in the day when you found the keep, and it is now around early afternoon.[/occ]


----------



## Someone (Aug 30, 2004)

*OOC:*


I also don´t have any problem with the splitting method -except maybe for the skull helmet, which noone can use IIRC and Norbac would insist on seeing destroyed instead of sold-. About camping, I see somewhat... strange doing that _outside_ the castle. Common sense says that all the raiding party is dead except the wizard/sorcerer, and the kidnapped villagers should be somewhere near


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 30, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

ooc: I agree about the skull.
"Why not put that new flail to good use Geena, here's a most fitting practice shot, " Lorien places the skull near Geena.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 31, 2004)

[occ]Assuming the Geenaa smashes the skull helm with the flail, it is easily broken; but the flames don't come on as it were. Verrick notes that there is the word "Dagons' Wrath" written in Draconic on the head of the flail. 

What is the groups next step?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 31, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"Well all, it is early in the day still, let us gather up the plonder and press on..."

_Slow to move this group..._


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 31, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

"I agree with those who say we should press on.  The rest of you can divide these spoils amongst yourselves later; our primary task is to help the villagers.

However, we are weak from today's battle.  We should be extra cautious"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Geena, I notice some arcane writing on the flail. It says 'dragons wrath' in draconic. Perhaps that phrase activates it." Verrick takes a moment to give her the proper pronunciation in Draconic. "It might work," he says with a shrug. 

"I have a potion here that might be of some small healing help to you Defrel, its not much, but I will share it gladly with you."

ooc: Verrick offers Defrel a potion of cure light wounds.

"Before we go we should thing about the other items. I don't know who can benefit, but why carry around something that might save a life. I cannot use the armor or shield, but I would like to try the ring and see if I can discover its power through use. If I discover its purpose I will reveal it before any final accounting of the treasure is done. Would anyone try the armor or the shield?"


----------



## Someone (Aug 31, 2004)

"I have no use for them. I prefer the one I blessed with Trithereon´s strenght. And I prefer not to use things I don´t know what they do. But if you want to test the ring..." Norbac shrugs, clutching the spear.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 31, 2004)

*Geenaa - Barbarian*

Feeling quite satisfied with how the flail felt while smashing the skull, she listen closely to Verricks instructions.
Again she tries to swing the flail, but this time in open air, saying "Dagons Wrath." the way Verrick taught her.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 31, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

"I too have no use for such heavy armor or shield. But it might be worth a fortune for some noble who can afford it."
Lorien strips the dead priest of the armor and shield, and loads it on the horse he was riding.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 1, 2004)

[occ] Just as a note it is "Dagon" not dragon, not a misprint [/occ]

With the words "*Dagon's Wrath*" the head of the flail in Geenaa's hand burst into flame... the weapon is well balanced and seems like a fine weapon. It is one-handed weapon, but one could use two hands with it if they wanted to (Damage is 1d8, one-handed, and is at least a +1 weapon, along with "Flame" that does an extra 1d6 fire damage)

Advancing up to the gate of the fort, there seems to be nothing amiss, but the first person through seems to vanish before the groups' eyes! But it is an illusion, those who have passed through the gate can look back and see the others fine, but those looking into the gate see only an empty entryway. There is some strong magic at work here... 

Once the group has assembled in the courtyard, they see a large wagon, with heavy iron reinforced wheels. To the east side of the courtyard there are two large creatures hobbled near a water and grain troughs. The creatures look like a cross between huge horses and maybe mountain goats. They have two large straight, black horns on their heads, and their hides are shaggy and thick. They snort and continue eating and drinking, ignoring the party. 

There are old broken stairs leading up to the tops of the walls near by, but they look rather shaky and no evidences of recent use. Directly in front of the group and behind the wagon is the main fort building, a squat structure of maybe three levels, with the four towers rising up out of it like some dark horns into the sky. There is a set of heavy oaken double doors at the top of a short flight of stairs. It is the only door visible on the building that can be seen here.   

Other then the two giant goat like beasts, there is nothing else stiring that the party can see...


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien goes to the wagon to search for tracks.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 1, 2004)

Lorien looks over the tracks around the wagon...
Survival roll 18 +12 =30
...he sees the mix of huge draft animals, five Dire Hyena, Gnoll, Ogres and horse prints mingled around and leading up to the area. Also there are tracks of he what he would say 15-18 bare footed humans, and also 5 or 6 different booted tracks (mostly likely human also, one of the them that of the dark priest). One last set of tracks is a bit different. It is very flat and almost featureless, like a boot print, but it seems to have been made by a bare foot. It is also almost as large as an ogre print. There are only a couple of these and they stop suddenly here and there. The tracks lead up to the stone stairs and he can find some evidence here and there that they all went through the double doors...


----------



## Someone (Sep 1, 2004)

"So there still raiders alive" says Norbac. "This place makes me nervous. Maybe not a stop after all. And I starting to feel as if the villagers not slaves, but..." Norbac stops, and after a couple seconds points at the doors with the spear.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Yes, something strange is happening, but I fear we have come too far to give up now." Gesturing at the door with his bow, "Lets see what other surprises they have in store for us."


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 1, 2004)

[occ] Assuming the party starts up the stairs...[/occ]

There is no sound as the group moves up the stairs. Checking the door over for traps, neither Verrick nor Defrel find any obvious ones...
Seach check for Verrick 13 +8 =21, Defrel 15 +8 =23
...nor do they hear anything when listening...
Verrick 17 +1 =18, Defrel 13 +8 =23
...the giant goat things snort some more, breaking the silence of the courtyard.


----------



## Someone (Sep 1, 2004)

OOC: before continuing, Norbac casts some buffs; I mentioned it previously, but I don´t know if you noticed. They were Bless, Bull´s Strenght (Geena) and Shield of Faith (Norbac). Thay´ll last 6 minutes, enough to explore a good chunk of the keep, I hope.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 1, 2004)

[occ] Yes I saw that, it has been a minute so far, so they are both still good.[/occ]


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 2, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"Thank you Verrick," Defrel states as he takes the potion of CLW and drinks the contents, "It is grantly thanked..."

Advancing in the fort, _Intresting mask they use on this..._ reflecting on the illusion...

"Verrick, me ready..." Defrel wishpers as they advance...

OOC: Listen, Search, Spot, and Hide as they advance.  Assume Defrel has a MW Dagger out for throwing at the sign of trouble, sword on back, spear in left hand...


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 2, 2004)

Defrel drinks the CLW potion, feeling a little of his energy and vitality returning...
Healing 3+1=4HP; now has 33HP (out of 46) remaining

[occ] I am assuming that the party is going to enter, so…[/occ]

After examining the door, and checking for any traps and listening for anything behind, Defrel pushes one of the doors open as quietly as possible...
Move Silent 14 +10 =24
…with only a slight squeaking of the hinges. Obviously the doors have not been oiled in some time.

Inside is a large waiting room, about two stories high. About 15ft in, straight ahead, a once grand staircase leaved up to a balcony on the second floor landing. The stairs look very shaky and don't look to have been used much for a long time. There is a short hallway both to the left and right side of the main door that the group has just entered. They look to leave into large room, maybe once reception or dinning rooms. Rubble is all that can be seen in them now. The dust and dirt has been disturbed by tracks of many beings walking back and forth over and through these areas for some time now. Straight ahead and below the balcony is another hallway that looks to lead deeper into the keep.


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2004)

"Looks like they could there". Norbac scratches himself while pointing at the hallway under the balcony. He advances inside the room and looks around.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick readies his bow and follows to support Norbac. "Lorien, can you tell which way the prisoners went?"


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 3, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien knocks his bow, looking for the tracks made by the prisoners' trail.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 4, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

Defrel continues to advance...


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Lorien looks around at the disturbed ground...
Survival roll 10 +12 =22
...and sees that it looks like those with bare feet went straight forward, under the balcony.

Moving forward quietly, the group moves towards the hallway that comes to a crossway hallway. Lorien, with arrow nocked, peers around the corner and can hear down one of the hallways some crying and sobbing. Looking he can see partway into a large room a number of people sitting on the floor all wearing chains around their legs and necks. They are dirty and looking down, crying softly. 

Suddenly a voice from around the corner (out of sight of the whole group) says "*You have two choices here you fools... surrender or watch all of these people die! Nothing you can do will stop my from killing them if you do not throw down your weapons, remove your armor and all rings, wands, potions, headbands, amulets, footwear, gloves, anything but your loin cloths. Resist and you will succeed in only killing of this poor innocent farms and children. You will not harm my before they all die. And people no tricks... I will detect all magic, invisibility, illusions, dimensional sifting or any other ideas that you might have. I will kill them and escape. Oh and did I mention that a small army from local baron are on their way here to 'arrest' you all. So foolish... *"

Whomever is speaking is out of sight of Lorien, and could be farther in the room. Actions?


----------



## Someone (Sep 4, 2004)

A sudden wave of anger nearly overcomes Norbac, but a thought cools him. He laughs slightly with a growl-like sound and shows his yellow tusks "We greet the mighty sorcerer that hides behind children" says. "Somehow, we like our weapons and armor and all rings, wands, potions, headbands, amulets, footwear, gloves, in fact everything including our loin cloths where they, thanks. See, you must the one that there, outside the keep, let the priest die without help and did nothing when we were badly wounded and a spell or two could have killed us all. I wonder why."

"Since you so a nice fellow, I don´t think we need to kill you. I´ll let you go. But I swear to Trithereon that if you touch any of the farmers, you´ll join your not so close friend, the headless priest."


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 4, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Philo nods in agreement with Norbec

*No, wicked sorceror, it is YOU you have two choices: Continue your acts of cruelty and condem yourself to eternal torment, which you WILL suffer, or release the prisoners and begin your path towards redemption.  Show yourself, and release your prisoners now*


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 4, 2004)

"*Ha ha ha, little heroes playing their word games. They mean nothing to me. No matter what happens next I will not die here and there is nothing you fools can do about it. Now I will tolerate no futher delay. Surrend or these innocent die. I will not say it again!*" 

Actions?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 4, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Now hold on here less not do anything hasty, I'm putting my bow down." Verrick drops bow and arrow noisily to the floor...and begins to take out two thunderstones using sleight of hand. 

ooc: Sleight of hand check (16)+6=22


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 5, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Philo takes no particular action.  He does not throw down his weapon.


----------



## Someone (Sep 5, 2004)

"Philo, you more convicing. Repeat nobody has to die and that we´ll let him go" whispers Norbac. "I think he just afraid and not very smart"


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 5, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Lorien, with arrow nocked, peers around the corner and can hear down one of the hallways some crying and sobbing.....Suddenly a voice from around the corner (out of sight of the whole group) says..."Whomever is speaking is out of sight of Lorien, and could be farther in the room. Actions?



Lorien tries to discern (listen check) whether the voice of their opponent is coming from the same direction as the prisoners.


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 5, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> "*Ha ha ha, little heroes playing their word games. They mean nothing to me. No matter what happens next I will not die here and there is nothing you fools can do about it. Now I will tolerate no futher delay. Surrend or these innocent die. I will not say it again!*"
> 
> Actions?



 Philo nods to Norbec

*Enough of your wicked threats!  Show yourself if you indeed have the courage!  Your cowardly and wicked threats from behind a wall only display your weakness and your fear of the blessed.  I repeat, come out and surrender yourself NOW or face and even worse punishment!*


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2004)

No one seems to react to Verrick's _slight of hands_ so he has the Thurderballs concealed as far as he knows.

Lorien listens for the where the voice is coming from...
Listen 6 +9 =15
...it seems to be coming from somewhat up higher in the air, maybe above the door (looking in, Lorien thinks the ceiling is pretty high in the room, maybe another 2 story room).

There is a sign from within and then the voice says "*Mayhaps you take this as a game. Fine, kill two of men NOW!*" to which two crossbow bolts fly down from an upper angle and into the backs of two of the men kneeling on the floor. There is lots of screaming from within and some people try to stand, while other scream and cry but over it all there is a loud shout "*SILENCE! No one move or they all die! Heroes, I can do this all night if we have to, next I will start with the women, then the children. Are you ready to have their blood on your hands? You foolish taunts about life are hallow to me. Now make your decision, I grow weary of your banter*"

The men shot with crossbow bolts lie on the floor bleeding. The rest of the captives are crying silently as possible...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"Sometimes you have only a choice of poor roads." With a grin at the others, Verrick tumbles into the room and tosses the thunderstones up where he hopes to find the sorcerer and his crossbowmen. 

ooc: Tumble check (14)+8=22, Attacks with the thunderstones (19)+5=24 and (18)+5=23--throwing one from each hand and planning to get them about 20' appart for max area of effect. 
Verrick will be getting out wand and sword in that order assuming he survives the round.


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 6, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien will rush into the room where the prisoners are located. He will try rush to the back of the room where he can fire back at the snipers or the sorcerer.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 6, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

Defrel uses his senes to find the source of the voice...

Gripping the dagger in his hand ready to throw...

_No honor, no honor..._


----------



## Someone (Sep 6, 2004)

Norbac´s face contorts in a grin of fury: he´ll never understand so much evil. "Your last mistake!" growls, as he moves into the room. Trithereon´s strenght enters him at his plead, and grows into gigantic proportions.

[Cast Enlarge person on himself and enter the room, or enter the room and cast enlarge person if the door isn´t big enough]


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 6, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Philo leaps into the room with the prisoners and quickly tryes to search out the source of the crossbow bolts.  If possible, he will attack the shooters; otherwise, he will attempt to position himself between the shooters and some of the prisoners.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2004)

Initiative...
Philo 21
Verrick 18
Norbac and Evil guy talking 17
Crossbow men 16
Lorien 12
Geenaa 9
Defrel 7
Refleev 5

Philo quickly jumps out into the room and looks up seeing that part of the roof of the room has collapsed. There is a balcony within the room at 2nd floor, and the paladin can see four crossbow men spread out around and behind cover. Two of them are finishing reloading, while two others have bows aimed down into the crowd… (Philo could throw a dagger or jump in front of some of the slaves)

Verrick tumbles into the room, judging the best area to throw his stones and throws them perfectly between the crossbow men…
Fortitude saves for the crossbow men (DC15); 1st one 19, 2nd one 18, 3rd one natural 20! 4th one 11; I will give you a 50/50 to get it close enough to the Evil Talker (as you don't know where he is) higher misses; 37% hits him; His saving throw 19. Only one misses it!
…while one of the crossbow men screams and grabs his ears and the others are somewhat hurt they seem to be able to shrug most of the effects off.

Norbac grows to large size and starts moving into the room as…

The voice yells "*Fools! Now you will all die!*" When a tall gaunt man, floating in the air about 20ft off the ground near a hole in the roof appears and says "*Grath oth fast!*" and a mist seems to form in his hands, and then a blast of cold, snow, sheet and ice slams into the space where most of the people are and Philo and Verrick! Philo moves to protect a group of the kids… 

*NOTE* that if you want, and Philo does NOT take his saving throw then I will allow him to cover some of the people… I will wait for you to decide before I roll damage…Verrick has a change to identify it as the bad guy casts his spell…OR if you want to think of something else (I was assuming you would have initiative on him if you want to try something funky)

Conditions…

Refleev has 46HP (out of 61) 
Philo has 43 (out of 56)
Lorien has 36 (out of 50)
Geenaa has 59 (out of 80)
Norbac has 32HP (out of 56)
Verrick has 20HP (out of 28) 
 4 crossbow men (one defended) 
One tall gaunt wizard-looking guy, floating in the air
Defrel has 29HP (out of 46)


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 7, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien shoots his first arrow at the wizard at the next 2 at one of the snipers.

Wizard: Natural 20! And 13+11 (24). Damage 20.

Crossbowman: 
1st Roll: 20. Damage 8
2nd Roll: 23. Damage 9


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 7, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

_Damn it to the hells..._

"Bastard!" Defrel screams as he throws a dagger (MW) at the nearest enemy....

Drawing another dagger in ready for another throw...


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 7, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Philo moves between himself and some kids, shielding them as best he can.

I'm not sure what my options are; I assume I will not be allowed a saving throw as I am willingly putting myself in the path of hte spell.  If it had any game effects, I would turn my back to spell effect and try to keep low.  Basically, my actions will be entirely defensive.


----------



## Someone (Sep 7, 2004)

"MURDERER!! DIE!!" shouts Norbac, while stabbing with his now huge spear. His voice, altered by the size grow, carry a growl of hate for the heartless wizard.

[Enlarged, striking someone at 20 feet shouldn´t be problem for an enlarged Norbac wielding a longspear. If possible, he´ll also move to threaten some evil archers so he can make an AoO when/if they shoot, and cover the villagers.

Bonus attack is 10-1(size)+1(incresed Str)+1(bless, morale bonus)=+11, +11=hits AC 22. Damage is 2d6+8=18. Norbac´s AC is 19-1(size)-1(decreased Dex)+2(shield of faith)=19.

Spells active: Bless, Shield of faith, and Bull´s Strenght (Geena) ]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 7, 2004)

[occ]Yes, johnsemlak, if you don't take a saving throw vs. the this spell, I will allow you to save a number of kids; Someone, you cast your Enlarge this round, you I assume your strike is for next round…[/occ]

*Updated round 1 (already gone)
Philo 21
Verrick 18
Norbac* and Evil guy talking 17
Crossbow men 16
Lorien 12
Geenaa 9
Defrel 7
Refleev 5

...the spell cast by the evil mage slams into the crowd, just as Philo moves to protect a number of the children...
Verrick Reflex save 12 +7 =19, just makes it; with Evasion takes no damage; most of the crowd is in the cone of ice and frozen rain damage total is 29 points of damage
...freezing about 2/3rd of them. Verrick is able to dodge behind one of the pillars and escapes any affects of the blast. Philo manages to save 3 kids although he takes much of the frozen blast, his faith and strength save his life! The wizard's snares and flies up out of the hole, just barely visible.
Verrick spellcraft 14 +10, the evil mage cast _Cone of Cold_ but in a way that is not a normal casting… it was almost a natural ability of the wizard!

The crossbow men aim down at the remaining villages, but one of them thinks twice about it and retreats back out of sight. The other three (including the deafened one) attack down into the crowd…
Attack roll total 21, 12, and 11 -4 =7; two crossbow bolts strike into people below 
…striking an older man and a woman barely a woman and causing them to scream and fall back onto the ground bleeding.

Lorien rushes into the room and fires an arrow at the retreating wizard, striking him in the leg. There is a snare and the mages hate filled eyes lock on the ranger's just a second. A shadow seems to pass over the dark mages face for a second and Lorien thinks that just for a second the mage has a two short horns sticking up out of his forehead, that he teeth are huge and almost orc like, and skin turns blue… but then it is back to normal… it must just have been a trick of the lighting. Firing his other two arrows, the first strikes a pillar where one of the crossbow men is seeking cover, while the last arrow strikes the deafened crossbow men in the shoulder causing him to cry out in pain. He does not fall, but the arrow strike looks quit deep.

Geenaa screams in rage and rushes into the room. No one is within range of her flail, but she sees a shaky looking staircase in the back of the room, so she runs up that at full speed…
Reflex save, as the stairs are not in good shape, 15 +6 (kind of a trap), easily making it over the broken parts
…making it up and around the corner (double move). 

Defrel draws his MW Dagger and throws it at one of the crossbow men…
Attack roll 11 +9 +1 +1 =22, a hit; Damage is 3 +2 =5 points
…striking him a glancing blow on his left arm. The slaver snares and while re-loading his crossbow looks down at Defrel and says "*I'll kill you for that dog!*".

Refleev follows Geenaa up the stairs (not as far though)…
Reflex save 9+6 =15, just making it
…and is about half way up the stairs.


Conditions

Refleev has 46HP (out of 61)
Philo has 14 (out of 56)
Lorien has 36 (out of 50)
Geenaa has 59 (out of 80)
Norbac has 32HP (out of 56)
Verrick has 20HP (out of 28)
4 crossbow men (one defended)
One tall gaunt wizard-looking guy, floating in the air
Defrel has 29HP (out of 46)

*Round 2* 
Philo 21
Verrick 18
Norbac and Evil guy talking 17
Crossbow men 16
Lorien 12
Geenaa 9
Defrel 7
Refleev 5

Philo stands again and sees the evil mage out the window and some 60ft away. The crossbow men above are still raining bolts down on the hapless villagers so he tries to strike the bolts away to save those he can. 

The dark wizards starts flying up and out of sight but not before he says "*You have cost me you fool, my master will have revenge… you and your little god will pay!!*"

Norbac rushes in (the dark mage is already 60ft away from last round) and has to settle for one of the crossbow men instead, his great thrust catches one of them in the chest, lifting him off the ground and throwing him back where he crumbles onto the floor limb and without life…

There are only two crossbow men left now, one of them fires a blot at Defrel, while the deafened one turns on Geenaa…
Against Defrel attack roll total 13, a miss; Attack roll against Geenaa total 21 -4 =17 a hit as she is in-raged; damage total is 7
…the first misses, the second grassing along one of Geenaa's legs 

Lorien fires up at the crossbow men attacking Defrel…
4 +10 +1 =15, miss; 8 +10 +1=19 miss; final arrow 19 +5 +1 =25 hit; Damage 1d8 +3 =2 +3= 5points
…and while they have good cover, his last arrow takes the man a slashing cut along his cheek. He cries out in pain and scares…

Geenaa smashes into the deafened man who hit her…
Attack roll natural 20! follow up 12 +14 +1 =25 crit; Damage is 4 +5 +16 (bull strength) =25 points of damage
…hitting him so hard that it almost takes his head off with _Smasher_ and knocking the body off the balcony and down to the floor below where it lands with a wet slap!

Defrel throws another dagger at the last crossbow men (who does not seem to be surrendering, he knows that he is facing a hanging offence, not much to surrender for)…
Attack roll 13+ 9 +1 =23 hit; damage is 4+3=7 points
…taking him in the throat! He falls back dead. 

Combat is in affect over. One of the crossbow men fled, but Lorien could track him down before he could escape. When he is at the wall, he sees no sigh of the flying wizard but from behind one of the hills he does see a dust cloud…riders maybe two hours away. Some of the villagers shot with bolts can survive if stabilized, in the end about 3 children, 3 women and 2 men are saved out of 16. These people are weak though, and should rest for a while if possible. The frozen ones are dead...very, very dead.      

Actions? What next??


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

"I think once we get these people ready to travel we've done all we can here. I don't fancy a visit to the local lord's dungeon. The sooner we get moving the better." Verrick sets about comforting the survivers as best he can.


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 8, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

*"Quick, we must move before the second wave hits us." *Lorien rushes down from the wall and describes the dust trail he saw in the distance, about 2 hours ride from here. *"Let's get everyone back in the wagon and head out, maybe we can reach back to our side of the border before they catch up to us. We can load the wounded in the wagon - it's going to be a rough ride but it's their only chance. Verick, we might need a source of light to drive through the night. Norbac, can you cast a spell that will rejuvinate the beasts pulling the wagon? If you cannot, we'll have to ride them till they drop - better the animals then these poor souls."*


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 8, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"I agree with Verrick, we must move as fast as we can..." _We need to get these things done!_

"Let us start moving and plan as we act!"


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 8, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

"I agree with Verrick, we must move as fast as we can..." _We need to get these things done!_

"Let us start moving and plan as we act!"


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 8, 2004)

Outside, Lorien and Refleev manage to calm the two big goat like draft animals and get them over to the big wagon and can hook them up. There are also 5 other horses tied up out back also, that can be rounded up and moved toward the front. 

Philo, Norbac and Geenaa get the villagers outside without to many problems. They are still crying but also thanking the party for the rescue.  

Defrel and Verrick do a quick search and find a crude shrine in a room just off where the villagers where being kept. It has dull white ruff gem like rock as the centerpiece, being clucked by a dragon like statue. It has a bag feeling to it. There are also a couple of small locked chests under a bed that they can grab and take with them.

Outside, with Refleev and Lorien acting as coachmen, they are able to get the foal tempered beasts out and moving back up the opposite hill where the dust cloud is forming and out of the valley. Back into the winding hills, the animals don't seem to be to bothered by pulling the heavy cart and keeping a good pace. As the day wanes and darkness slowly comes upon the group, they make it out into the wide valley… and a fairly large group of horsemen hold up just at the mouth of the valley. Weapons are draw, and arrows nocked, when Refleev calls for a hold… it is a troop from Minaryn Castle,  Dame Messalina at the front!

Just as the group meets up, the riders from the east appear and form up within the hills… it almost appears there might be a fight, but the side are of fairly equal size and the local baron does not seem to be that interested in an 'fair fight' and the withdraw.

Dame Messalina, mounted on a white stallion, and wearing silver half-plate armor salutes you all and says "*Hail and most welcome heroes of the Mark! I am most welcome for you, the service you have done my people and me… I cannot repay. Please let us retire to my hold. The feast awaits us… and the good people here that you have saved are most welcome at my table. I swear that I will help you re-build. Please let us return…*"

Part 1 is mostly wrapping up. Any thoughts, questions, ideas that you might want to investigate?  

BIG NOTE that I will be leaving out of the country to visit my in-law this Thursday (the 9th) and will not be back until Oct 7th or so (might stop off in Hong Kong to visit another in-law and not sure how long we will be staying). Anyway I will not be on-line much due to this fact. I am going to try and get this game all wrapped up for this first part in the next day. Part 2 will start when I return… the whispers of slave lords are slowly making their way in the lands of Greyhawk, who are they and where will they strike next?

The chests recovered from under the dark priests room are trapped but easily enough they are by pasted (not magically trapped). Inside are a couple of journals, some recorded keeping legers, some ceremonial robes that are black and gray, and two fairly good sized bags of gold and silver (a total of 513gp and 200sp, with five gems each worth 50gp)


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 8, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien reads through the journals found while riding in the wagon. He tries to ascertain where the slavers usually drop off their victims, who the buyers are, etc.


_OOC: Going for a month! OOOUCH!_

_Anyways, I suppose the group will sell the loot and split the money or items evenly. How much will that come to? What about XP?_


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

occ: Karl, have a great trip, I am enjoying the game very much and look forward to when you resume. Verrick will want to try and id the magic we have found and look into the statue/shrine we saw. He will look for references in the libarary once we return to Dame Messalina's keep. Also, look for anything on beings with a cone of cold ability. Verrick would also like a look at the journal. I am in favor of an equal treasure split as well.


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 8, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*
Helping the women and children survivors as much as possible, Philo offers blessings to the survivors and prays for the souls of hte dead. 

In private, he swears to avenge the villagers who were killed by this cowardly, mad wizards.











*OOC:*


Have a good trip, Karl Green!


----------



## Someone (Sep 8, 2004)

OOC: Same for me; have a good month. IC, Norbac feels really bad for all the carnage, and after swearing that he´ll have the wizard´s head on his spear some day, he offers the villagers a part of his share of the gold to start again, his help to teach them how to properly wield a weapon, and the few teachings of Trithereon he knows.


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 8, 2004)

*Lorien, Human Ranger*

Lorien will give 50gp to Dame Messalina for each of the children and try and find them suitable accomodations. He will ask Arianrhod to check up on them from time to time.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 8, 2004)

[occ] hehe yep a whole MONTH  my in-laws live in the Philippines and my wife and I go back once or twice a year, on the off season (cause Christmas and the Summer air-line tickets are really expensive, while off season is really cheap...[/occ]

***
XP for Part 1 - *3650XP*

Returning to the castle the heroes will be invited to stay over and rest and research. The magical items recovered include the following...

dull black Full-Plate Armor +2 (worth 5,650gp)
Ruby ring of Protection +2 (worth 8,000gp)
Flail (one-handed) +1 _flaming_ (worth 8,308gp)

The ledger looks to be writing in some kind of code, it will take some time to break it.
The journals are written in Draconic, and are also in some bit of code but Verrick and make them out. It takes a couple of weeks to get all the info, but from it he learns the following…
1. The dark priest's name was on *Marlus dar'Moth*
2. He talks a lot about "my dark lord that slumbers in the mountains, asleep on a bed of gems". This seems to be his god, but no one has ever heard of said god before. No are there any references with the Dame library.
3. He refers to his master within the order who taught him the ways of the 'drake of the earth' and who sent him out to acquire slaves and subjects for 'sacrifice' (there is no mention of this masters name but he is referred to often). 
4. He talks about the *Six* as the 'lords that have been reborn to rule'. His master is one of these 'Six' and seems to lead them (at least Marlus thinks so). In another passage, you also find reference to these people as the 'Lords of the throne of Pomarj. 
5. The other members are not really talked about much although he seems to hold two in rather low regard. The first of these is a member of those 'cursed red monks' and the other is tainted by Orc-blood. 
6. It also talks about the 'raiders of the yellow sail' will be a force for the world for fear. These raiders where to meet them somewhere in the Blight Desert it was to pick up the villagers that they grabbed. It never gives a location but he names the place 'the Hidden Bay' and something about the 'Caves of Shadows'. 

Verrick also can do some research into the dark wizard and with talking with Lorien (and what he say when he shot the mage), it takes a while but is has a strong suspicion that the wizard was really an Ogre Magi. There are legends of one operating in and around the Mist Swamps and the western Blight Desert for the last 100 years… could this be the same one? He is referred to as 'terror of children' and the 'dark of winter'. He call sign as it were, is living frozen dead bodies, killing for sport and pleasure. 

Arianrhod continues to come out to the Castle of call on the Dame and 'just happens to run into' Lorien a couple of times.


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 9, 2004)

OOC: Treasure

The net worth of the loot (including the worth of the magical items) is roughly 22,478gp (cash: 520gp, items: 21,958gp).

Which means we should each be entitled to approx 3,211gp.

I suggest the following:
If anyone wants an item it should come out of their ongoing loot account. We'll keep a tab on the amount of treasure each PC gets. In the future, the PC with the lowest tab gets to choose their item first. If items are not chosen then they will be sold and divided equally amongst the PCs (taking the ongoing tab into account).

eg. If Geena wants the flail (8,308gp) then she get's the flail and has 8,308gp on her tab.

I'm assuming that the ring will not be sold and that the full plate will. However takes the ring will have a 8,000gp tab.

The remaining party members will receive 1,542gp each and have a like amount on their tab.

Now let's say we find 4,000gp in item value or hard gold, then the 4PC's who got the lower cash value would get 1,000gp each, bringing their tab up to 2,542gp.

What do you think?


----------



## Rayex (Sep 9, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> OOC: Treasure
> 
> The net worth of the loot (including the worth of the magical items) is roughly 22,478gp (cash: 520gp, items: 21,958gp).
> 
> ...




Sorry for the slow reply, EnWorld and my pc havnt agreed the last week...

As for the treasure, that sounds fine by me. As for the flail, I dont want it. I could use the full plate however!

Have a great trip Karl! Enjoy it!


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 9, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> As for the treasure, that sounds fine by me. As for the flail, I dont want it. I could use the full plate however!



I don't mind, whatever item you want, but can you use it (barbarian - heavy armor)?


----------



## Rayex (Sep 9, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I don't mind, whatever item you want, but can you use it (barbarian - heavy armor)?



Ah, darn... I thought Fighter. Well then, I dont want no flail nor no armor.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick would be interested in the ring.


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2004)

The problem I see is that we don´t really have 22478 gp, since items are sold for half value. Suppose nobody wants any item: we then get 11500 gp (11499, to be precise). We should start with that; actually I think the method in the PHB to be the most appropiate.


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 10, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> The problem I see is that we don´t really have 22478 gp, since items are sold for half value. Suppose nobody wants any item: we then get 11500 gp (11499, to be precise). We should start with that; actually I think the method in the PHB to be the most appropiate.



I didn't even know there was a section in the PHB until you pointed it out. Now I agree with you fully.

So the only question is who's going to get which item, and then will split it according to the PHB.

So far Verick wants the ring.
Lorien would like ring as well.
Any bidders on any of the other items?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 12, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

OOC: Sorry, my ISP was down...Defrel will only want an egual share of the loot, coin - nothing more.  He will also write a letter to Noss back at the castle with strict instructions to see that the childern are taken well care of, sending a purse of 1000gp along with.  Also, noting a further want for him to looking into local vineyards to purchase.

I will post next round, assume Defrel is standing away from the party watching out for the childern, and guarding Verrick's back...


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 12, 2004)

*Philo - Human Paladin*

Philo is not interested in the magic items, but hopes that his comrades are able to use them for noble purposes.

Philo will also donate his portion of hte loot to the care of the rescued children, saving only a meager amount for himself to eat and live on.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick will spend his time striking up conversation with travelers to the keep and helping the survivers any way he can. He hopes to find out more about the Ogre Maji, slavers, latest going's on in the Pomarj, and Marlus dar'Moth, and Lords of the throne of Pomarj. He will also make it a point to inquire about Defrel's lost Daynah. He will seek out Kaleen. 

ooc: Wysiwyg, How can Lorien and Verrick resolve the mutual desire to have the ring?


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 13, 2004)

Lorien will court Arianhrod in the interim. He will invest his share of the gold in some medium risk-medium profit venture. (Hopefully he can make some profit).




> ooc: Wysiwyg, How can Lorien and Verrick resolve the mutual desire to have the ring?



Very simple. You can have it.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2004)

*Verrick Human Rogue/Wizard*

Verrick is most greatful to Lorien. 

ooc: Hope the move goes well.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 24, 2004)

*Defrel, Male Human, Thief*

OOC: I will me away from any net acess (i think) from Sep30 through Oct 11...


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Oct 15, 2004)

*Hello...*

When do we start agian?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 15, 2004)

Already started here 

Hope you can post soon


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2004)

It´s already started.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2004)

Who's still in this game? Please post in the current OOC thread marked below. We seem to have lost some players. 

Scotley

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1829541#post1829541


----------

